# Celine price increase



## foxie-pooh

So apparently Celine has secretly raised their prices for the new season...not sure when it happened but it did! I don't think the big department stores have followed suit, but it doesn't mean that they won't before the next shipment. This is what I've heard so far

Cabas
vertical: 950 > 1050

Classic box
large: 4100 > 4300


Anyone else with the new price info please chime in


----------



## purse-nality

so that explains why Damian quoted $4300 for the oversize! its been effective @ Saks since end last month. though Luggage remain the same atm.


----------



## Longchamp

Thanks for the update, wasn't aware. Guess good I purchased the two boxes when I did.


----------



## CeeJay

Pheew .. for once, I actually went for the "cheaper" model - WOW!


----------



## foxie-pooh

The medium classic box also has changed from

2300 euro to 2400 euro


----------



## seahorseinstripes

Wow, seriously how come the large box is so expensive and so much difference between the sizes?


----------



## supersuper3074

thatps too expensive for me.


----------



## AestHetiC

I still haven't gotten a chance to purchase my first celine bag and recently just lost a 2nd hand bag i scored after i was put through a hell of a transaction. T_T Anyways to the point. 

I'd like to get my hands on one before the price increase but does anyone know when the increase will be and by how much?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bijouxlady

I think I heard it will be this fall around Nov. Not sure how much each bag will increase but the chatter is that the Mini Luggage will go up to $2000. Yikes! Also the med Box is rumored to be going up to over $4000. I hope this info it not accurate! Anyone else know anything??


----------



## nielnielniel

I heard it has started


----------



## Mediana

The only thing I know is that the prices went up in Paris. About &#8364;100 for the miniluggage if you compared the S/S and A/W collection.


----------



## MarsG

I hate price increases


----------



## dreamlet

Originally Posted by mellow_chick:


Here are more prices from Kirna Zabete for those bags.. they said available around Nov 2011:

Nano Grained Leather $1650: Pink, Poppy red, Citron Yellow, and Black
Nano Smooth Leather $1650: Orange
Mini Grained $2,000: Mud Grey, Citron Yellow, Poppy Red, Black, and Sand (Beige-ish)
Micro Grained Leather $1,800: Black Poppy Red,
Micro Smooth Leather $1,800: Mud Grey
Mini Smooth $2,000: Orange, Navy, Camel,
Shoulder Luggage in Grained Leather $2,200: Black, Poppy Red, Mud Grey,
Medium Luggage in Grained Leather $2,400: Black
Shoulder Luggage in Smooth Leather $2,000: Navy
Blue Suede/Blue Smooth mini, $1,850
Cream Canvas/Black Smooth mini $1,800
Nano Canvas with Black Smooth Leather, $1550
No Small or Large Box Bags this season only Medium. $3,800: Fuschia, Poppy Red, Camel, Black,
Small Phantom in Special Smooth Leather $2,600: Camel
Medium Phantom in Stamped Alligator $3,100
Small Phantom in Stamped Alligator $2,600: Black
Small Phantom in Smooth Leather $2,300; Taupe (Peachy Nude)
Small Trapeze with Strap $1,950: Smoke(Grey), Blue
Small Trapeze with Strap in Stamped Alligator $2,100: Black


----------



## Bijouxlady

dreamlet said:


> Originally Posted by mellow_chick:
> 
> 
> Here are more prices from Kirna Zabete for those bags.. they said available around Nov 2011:
> 
> Nano Grained Leather $1650: Pink, Poppy red, Citron Yellow, and Black
> Nano Smooth Leather $1650: Orange
> Mini Grained $2,000: Mud Grey, Citron Yellow, Poppy Red, Black, and Sand (Beige-ish)
> Micro Grained Leather $1,800: Black Poppy Red,
> Micro Smooth Leather $1,800: Mud Grey
> Mini Smooth $2,000: Orange, Navy, Camel,
> Shoulder Luggage in Grained Leather $2,200: Black, Poppy Red, Mud Grey,
> Medium Luggage in Grained Leather $2,400: Black
> Shoulder Luggage in Smooth Leather $2,000: Navy
> Blue Suede/Blue Smooth mini, $1,850
> Cream Canvas/Black Smooth mini $1,800
> Nano Canvas with Black Smooth Leather, $1550
> No Small or Large Box Bags this season only Medium. $3,800: Fuschia, Poppy Red, Camel, Black,
> Small Phantom in Special Smooth Leather $2,600: Camel
> Medium Phantom in Stamped Alligator $3,100
> Small Phantom in Stamped Alligator $2,600: Black
> Small Phantom in Smooth Leather $2,300; Taupe (Peachy Nude)
> Small Trapeze with Strap $1,950: Smoke(Grey), Blue
> Small Trapeze with Strap in Stamped Alligator $2,100: Black


Thanks! I knew I had seen something about an increase! I'd say it's a fairly big one too! That's why I am trying to collect some of the basics before it hits. Hope it doesn't continue to rise like Chanel, LV & Hermes!


----------



## babielovah

Can anyone tell me if the photos on this link is for the colors listed below?http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd478/HeathJo/Celine 2012/?start=all
I read there's a poppy red for current season and one for next season? I'm confused... If so, are these photos and prices below both for next season?



dreamlet said:


> Originally Posted by mellow_chick:
> 
> 
> Here are more prices from Kirna Zabete for those bags.. they said available around Nov 2011:
> 
> Nano Grained Leather $1650: Pink, Poppy red, Citron Yellow, and Black
> Nano Smooth Leather $1650: Orange
> Mini Grained $2,000: Mud Grey, Citron Yellow, Poppy Red, Black, and Sand (Beige-ish)
> Micro Grained Leather $1,800: Black Poppy Red,
> Micro Smooth Leather $1,800: Mud Grey
> Mini Smooth $2,000: Orange, Navy, Camel,
> Shoulder Luggage in Grained Leather $2,200: Black, Poppy Red, Mud Grey,
> Medium Luggage in Grained Leather $2,400: Black
> Shoulder Luggage in Smooth Leather $2,000: Navy
> Blue Suede/Blue Smooth mini, $1,850
> Cream Canvas/Black Smooth mini $1,800
> Nano Canvas with Black Smooth Leather, $1550
> No Small or Large Box Bags this season only Medium. $3,800: Fuschia, Poppy Red, Camel, Black,
> Small Phantom in Special Smooth Leather $2,600: Camel
> Medium Phantom in Stamped Alligator $3,100
> Small Phantom in Stamped Alligator $2,600: Black
> Small Phantom in Smooth Leather $2,300; Taupe (Peachy Nude)
> Small Trapeze with Strap $1,950: Smoke(Grey), Blue
> Small Trapeze with Strap in Stamped Alligator $2,100: Black


----------



## HandbagAngel

^  Those are what KZ is going to order for next season, including Poppy Red.  The prices listed above are for next season as well.  There are reds released in both 2011 S/S & 2011 F/W, but they are not called poppy red.


----------



## babielovah

HandbagAngel said:


> ^  Those are what KZ is going to order for next season, including Poppy Red.  The prices listed above are for next season as well.  There are reds released in both 2011 S/S & 2011 F/W, but they are not called poppy red.


Is the red in the photo album poppy red? Thanks so much!


----------



## HandbagAngel

babielovah said:


> Is the red in the photo album poppy red? Thanks so much!


 
Yes, that red with little orange undertone (from my monitor) is Poppy Red of next season.


----------



## MiaRun

MarsG said:


> I hate price increases


 
Me too!


----------



## rumisque

The phantom was 2200 euros the last i saw!


----------



## Megs

Hi Celine ladies and gents!!! 

I have a small, growing, Celine collection (Vlad needs to take a pic!!!). I had placed a Citron Nano on order a while back and it finally came in this week. I paid $1650 for it and that price was honored - but when I went into Kirna Zabete they told me the price went up to $2,000. The official tag also said $2,000. 

But there is a bit of a discrepancy - I heard from another bag blogger that she said Bergdorfs said there was no price increase and neither did the Celine store in Miami. 

Any of you know anything about this or can shed some light?!


----------



## indi3r4

I think Kirna Zabete is one of the first that is _"really up to date"_ with the price increase..  I'm not discrediting them but I believe $2000 for Nano is the price for next season. This happened also last time with their mini luggage price where everyone else still @ $1850 and they're already at $2000.. 

$2000 is still the price of mini everywhere to date (last time I checked NM and barneys).. it'll be $2300 next season.

I'm glad that they're honoring the old price, Megs. Looking forward for pictures of it and your celine collection pictures.


----------



## Megs

indi3r4 said:


> I think Kirna Zabete is one of the first that is _"really up to date"_ with the price increase..  I'm not discrediting them but I believe $2000 for Nano is the price for next season. This happened also last time with their mini luggage price where everyone else still @ $1850 and they're already at $2000..
> 
> $2000 is still the price of mini everywhere to date (last time I checked NM and barneys).. it'll be $2300 next season.
> 
> I'm glad that they're honoring the old price, Megs. Looking forward for pictures of it and your celine collection pictures.



Ok makes sense... I just thought it was weird that no one else is upping the price but if someone did not already pay or order at this price, they will have to pay $2k.


----------



## sammix3

Oh wow.. $2300 is a lot! They just keep going higher and higher


----------



## NYCavalier

Megs said:


> Hi Celine ladies and gents!!!
> 
> I have a small, growing, Celine collection (Vlad needs to take a pic!!!). I had placed a Citron Nano on order a while back and it finally came in this week. I paid $1650 for it and that price was honored - but when I went into Kirna Zabete they told me the price went up to $2,000. The official tag also said $2,000.
> 
> But there is a bit of a discrepancy - I heard from another bag blogger that she said Bergdorfs said there was no price increase and neither did the Celine store in Miami.
> 
> Any of you know anything about this or can shed some light?!



I purchased a flo pink nano from Kirna today and it was $1650.


----------



## indi3r4

yeah, it's turning me off a little bit.  I mean I understand the supply&demand or the exclusivity argument but seriously, every season?  my lipstick luggage cost about $1750 6 months ago and now not even a year later, it's going to be $2300.. 

i'm still looking to get a triptyque and one more mini luggage and that's probably it for me.


----------



## jenayb

indi3r4 said:


> yeah, it's turning me off a little bit.  I mean I understand the supply&demand or the exclusivity argument but seriously, every season?  my lipstick luggage cost about $1750 6 months ago and now not even a year later, it's going to be $2300..
> 
> i'm still looking to get a triptyque and one more mini luggage and that's probably it for me.



Agree. I'm furiously gathering everything I want NOW because the increase has become rather exorbitant. IMO $2k for a Nano is pushing it.


----------



## bumble1

That's a bummer. I wanted one more luggage but this is putting me off. I loved that at first, Celine was so amazing because the leather and design were superior to those of other high end  designers that charged significantly more, but that feeling is starting to change.


----------



## sammix3

Any idea how much the trio pouches will be?


----------



## dreamlet

bumble1 said:
			
		

> That's a bummer. I wanted one more luggage but this is putting me off. I loved that at first, Celine was so amazing because the leather and design were superior to those of other high end  designers that charged significantly more, but that feeling is starting to change.



I agree. Between the rapid price increases and changes in leather, I am seriously debating future purchases.


----------



## miumiume

How does a bag jump from $1600 to $2300 in 2 seasons?? GEEZ. The prices just keep bouncing around.


----------



## Megs

NYCavalier said:


> I purchased a flo pink nano from Kirna today and it was $1650.



But did you have it on pre-order/pay for it a while back?


----------



## iluvmybags

dreamlet said:


> I agree. Between the rapid price increases and changes in leather, I am seriously debating future purchases.


this is the problem as far as I'm concerned -- they're raising prices, but lowering the quality.  The original luggage bags were lined with leather or suede and the exterior leather was thick and luxurious.  I'm not a fan of the drummed leather at all, and think it's a lower quality than the smooth or textured calf.  And don't even get me started on the PL lining --  Sure, it may make the bag weigh less, but than leave the price alone, don't raise it $400+ and use lower quality materials to make the same bag.  

To be honest, if this season's luggage bags were the first ones, I can't see them being as wildly popular as they were when they were originally released.  A big draw to Celine bags was the leather, but it's just not the same leather any more

And I don't understand the higher price for the drummed leather phantom -- it's just a luggage with a wider wing span.  It doesn't have a zipper, so why exactly is the price $300-400 MORE than a Luggage?


----------



## monstar

my SA at barneys said the price of the mini luggage is going to increase to $2400 on 1/24


----------



## iluvmybags

indi3r4 said:


> yeah, it's turning me off a little bit.  I mean I understand the supply&demand or the exclusivity argument* but seriously, every season? * my lipstick luggage cost about $1750 6 months ago and now not even a year later, it's going to be $2300..
> 
> i'm still looking to get a triptyque and one more mini luggage and that's probably it for me.





miumiume said:


> *How does a bag jump from $1600 to $2300 in 2 seasons?*? GEEZ. The prices just keep bouncing around.





monstar said:


> *my SA at barneys said the price of the mini luggage is going to increase to $2400 on 1/24 *



that's not even a season -- didn't the price JUST go up to $2000 in November??  Since when is 2 months considered a full season?


----------



## lil_fashionista

Celine seems to be following Chanels lead.  These twice a year price increases are going to push me back to Bal.


----------



## NYCavalier

Megs said:


> But did you have it on pre-order/pay for it a while back?



Nope, it was a cancellation and I purchased it today in full. No pre-order


----------



## Charmystique

dreamlet said:


> I agree. Between the rapid price increases and changes in leather, I am seriously debating future purchases.



Agreed. The price for the mini in Singapore went up from up $2800 to $3150. And it's already more expensive to buy in Singapore than the US or the UK. :cry:


----------



## Bijouxlady

Wow, I wonder what the Classic Box bags are going to cost? Maybe all the increases are based solely on the popularity Celine is now experiencing. Not sure that really justifies it though. I may be bowing out too. Sad, cause I really do love the mini!


----------



## mollypete

I'm with iluvmybags on this.  After buying and returning the Jungle mini TWICE because I couldn't accept the hardness of the leather and the fabric lining, I am going cold turkey on the mini.  I love my burgundy smooth and my praline phantom, but they were reasonably priced and are all leather.  In light of yet another increase, I'll stick to Chanel, LV, Dior, and YSL.  At least they are proven classics.  And the YSL Roady, for example, is still about $1700 and a great bag.  I've already got 2 and there are many more colors yet to covet!


----------



## agalarowicz

wow, these increases are upsetting. i suppose that should make money when and where they can, if we'll pay.


----------



## demicouture

i can only talk in Euros and from an actual Celine shop.
my nano bought last season was 
950 Euros
the one i bought just recently was
1050 Euros


----------



## kayb

I purchased a Black Nano at the Kirna Zabete store today and paid $1650 as well. I did not preorder.


----------



## dreamlet

My first mini, just over a year ago, was $1600. I find it hard to stomach a 50% price increase in such a short time.


----------



## galex101404

dreamlet said:


> My first mini, just over a year ago, was $1600. I find it hard to stomach a 50% price increase in such a short time.



In October 2010 I paid $1,350 for my orange pebbled mini.. celines price increases are insane!! 

I love the bags, but at this rate I don't think I will be buying anymore bags..


----------



## armyofbirds

I wonder if the periodic price increases are part of the brand strategy. LVMH gave the Céline reins to Phoebe Philo with the mandate that she had to attempt to elevate brand prestige and desirability for a given number of years. The prices had to start out low enough to get people interested in Céline in general, but the price increases would then build the brand's image as elite and prestigious. The plan apparently is that once Philo has fulfilled her job of elevating the brand's profile in such a way, LVMH will then start bringing out cheaper products that will allow a wider swathe of middle-class buyers to buy into the brand, boosting profits by riding on the back of an established image. 

The only thing that doesn't make sense in the above scenario is the decline in quality people are reporting with the bags. The brand's prestige won't be bolstered if quality is obviously on a bit of a downhill run.


----------



## Megs

armyofbirds said:


> I wonder if the periodic price increases are part of the brand strategy. LVMH gave the Céline reins to Phoebe Philo with the mandate that she had to attempt to elevate brand prestige and desirability for a given number of years. The prices had to start out low enough to get people interested in Céline in general, but the price increases would then build the brand's image as elite and prestigious. The plan apparently is that once Philo has fulfilled her job of elevating the brand's profile in such a way, LVMH will then start bringing out cheaper products that will allow a wider swathe of middle-class buyers to buy into the brand, boosting profits by riding on the back of an established image.
> 
> The only thing that doesn't make sense in the above scenario is the decline in quality people are reporting with the bags. The brand's prestige won't be bolstered if quality is obviously on a bit of a downhill run.



Right, and I totally understand prices going up over time - it makes sense. But this rate is absurd and it is going to turn people off from the brand. Everyone knows that prices go up, but this is just crazy.


----------



## dchildaries

Just came back from my local Nordstrom, and has a look of the spring lookbook.  The trapeze that is currently 1950 right now will be 2100 for the spring collection. ush:
I think this is really insane.  After I get my hand on the trapeze i want, I think that will be the stop for me.


----------



## boaz0123

today a SA at barneys said that prices will be 2300 after friday! 1/20


----------



## sashimie

yeah, i was told by KZ as well that the prices will increase by 20% by this 20 jan.  I preordered a tricolour mini for $2300 in nov, and that came to a shock as well because I thought it was few hundred dollars cheaper than that, but I was told there had been a price increase. Another increase in less than 6 months is insane! At least chanel has been less blatant about this.Suffice to say I am done. Better bring my money somewhere else lol.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

sashimie said:


> yeah, i was told by KZ as well that the prices will increase by 20% by this 20 jan. I preordered a tricolour mini for $2300 in nov, and that came to a shock as well because I thought it was few hundred dollars cheaper than that, but I was told there had been a price increase. Another increase in less than 6 months is insane! At least chanel has been less blatant about this.Suffice to say I am done. Better bring my money somewhere else lol.


what???? it is totally insane


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

demicouture said:


> i can only talk in Euros and from an actual Celine shop.
> my nano bought last season was
> 950 Euros
> the one i bought just recently was
> 1050 Euros


 the mini luggage is now 1350 euro , but i am afraid is going to increase soon


----------



## AvaCui0810

The price last year April for mini is $1,650; and I got my mini in Dec for $2,000 which the price had increased in Nov; no idea it is going to increase another $300 again in Jan 
Like what Chanel did for its classic; increased $600 last June and another $600 or $700 this Jan! Crazy!!!!


----------



## kiwishopper

With the price they are asking (soon) most of us can probably almost get 2 Balenciagas or 2 YSL bags with equal, if not better, quality.
I am so put off by Chanel and now Celine....is it just pure greed or what?


----------



## Charmystique

kiwishopper said:


> With the price they are asking (soon) most of us can probably almost get 2 Balenciagas or 2 YSL bags with equal, if not better, quality.
> I am so put off by Chanel and now Celine....is it just pure greed or what?



Could it be that they're just exploiting PP's genius with what she's done with Celine so far? "Strike when the iron's hot!" 

I think it's come to a point where loyalty is to the designer, case in point PP and not the brand any more. Could be dangerous if she decides to leave Celine and go somewhere else. They need to consider that, especially if they're going to hit their loyal customers with price increase after price increase, and expect us to settle for lower quality items.


----------



## Yanekie

ITA, the price is insane. Given my Celine love affair just began I think it's crazy that in 3mths the price jumped $300. Why did I not fall in love sooner.  I actually love the bags and the quality. Felt better than paying as much for LV canvas.  Maybe I have just get Micros at this point or none altogether as some of you ladies. I am all for profits but this feels more like greed. IMHO


----------



## sarah7487

Posted this in Chitty Chat, thought should post it here for the topic 

Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:

The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they have kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.

I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have attached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.

I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal (my RH Black city stocked came loose within a month) , LVs  canvas (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.

Just my humble opinion 

Pic of previous season Grainy Camel Mini


----------



## sarah7487

Black Smooth mini


----------



## sarah7487

Though I have no idea how the new drummed leather will fare, it definitely feels way stiffer and I would feel that it will keep it's shape better. 

The only all leather I have now is the doctors bag. The structured shape and body will prevent the slouchiness. The workmanship for this bag is just beyond


----------



## miumiume

I think you said it perfectly!! The new materials were chosen so the bags hold up better over time, which I think is important. So many designers do not consider this issue.



sarah7487 said:


> Posted this in Chitty Chat, thought should post it here for the topic
> 
> Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:
> 
> The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they have kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.
> 
> I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have attached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.
> 
> I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal (my RH Black city stocked came loose within a month) , LVs  canvas (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Pic of previous season Grainy Camel Mini


----------



## clarity9

I got my first Celine back in 2010 - a small black luggage. Can't quite recall the price. But I love the structuredness of the luggage from the first season. I'd say it held up it's shape pretty well, granted I don't use it too often as I don't carry that much stuff usually. People who looked into my bag, ask why do I need such a big bag.  I've ever placed a 2kg laptop into it and the bottom held up pretty well!
Been thinking if I want to sell this piece since it doesn't get that much use, but since the small luggage isn't in production anymore, I've been holding onto it. 

Been wanting to get a box since then but still couldn't decide on a colour and waiting to see if the leather on the box will be improved to be less prone to scratches. With these price increases, it just makes me more guilty of putting that much money down.


----------



## imlvholic

sarah7487 said:


> Posted this in Chitty Chat, thought should post it here for the topic
> 
> Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:
> 
> The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they have kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.
> 
> I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have attached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.
> 
> I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal (my RH Black city stocked came loose within a month) , LVs  canvas (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Pic of previous season Grainy Camel Mini





sarah7487 said:


> Black Smooth mini



YIKES!!!! Those are fugly!!! I love slouchy on my Bals but NOT on Celine luggage, I'm sorry! That just defeats the look & it's the structure that makes Celine desirable to me. Hopefully the smaller sizes such as the Micro & Nano will not melt like these. If I'm only getting into Celine now & I see that, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## QTbebe

sashimie said:


> yeah, i was told by KZ as well that the prices will increase by 20% by this 20 jan.  I preordered a tricolour mini for $2300 in nov, and that came to a shock as well because I thought it was few hundred dollars cheaper than that, but I was told there had been a price increase. Another increase in less than 6 months is insane! At least chanel has been less blatant about this.Suffice to say I am done. Better bring my money somewhere else lol.



oh noooo, Jan 20th?? I'm making a trip to the states on the 21st just to buy a luggage... this is not fair  i've been waiting forever to get the chance to go to the states to get it.


----------



## sarah7487

imlvholic said:
			
		

> YIKES!!!! Those are fugly!!! I love slouchy on my Bals but NOT on Celine luggage, I'm sorry! That just defeats the look & it's the structure that makes Celine desirable to me. Hopefully the smaller sizes such as the Micro & Nano will not melt like these.



Totally agree .. It's just wrong to see the bag in that state.. The micros and Nanos hold up well and hopefully the new drummed leather will prevent any more ugly sightings


----------



## cotonblanc

clarity9 said:


> I got my first Celine back in 2010 - a small black luggage. Can't quite recall the price. But I love the structuredness of the luggage from the first season. I'd say it held up it's shape pretty well, granted I don't use it too often as I don't carry that much stuff usually. People who looked into my bag, ask why do I need such a big bag.  I've ever placed a 2kg laptop into it and the bottom held up pretty well!
> Been thinking if I want to sell this piece since it doesn't get that much use, but since the small luggage isn't in production anymore, I've been holding onto it.
> 
> Been wanting to get a box since then but still couldn't decide on a colour and waiting to see if the leather on the box will be improved to be less prone to scratches. With these price increases, it just makes me more guilty of putting that much money down.



you're so lucky to have the small. in any event that you do want to part with it to fund for a box, you can pm me! haha.


----------



## saira1214

Does the price increase affect all styles? I'm hoping to get a trapeze before the increase! Guess I got into Celine too late!!


----------



## iluvmybags

sarah7487 said:


> Posted this in Chitty Chat, thought should post it here for the topic
> 
> Having bought the very 1st Celine pebbled Orange Mini at $1350 a year ago, I am too astonished at the price increase. But I am in slight favor of the new materials and this is why:
> 
> The pebbled language had PL lining from the start; nothing changed except for the stiffer drummed leather which I really really appreciate. The smooth had always had leather lining, which they have kept to- but for a humid and hot country like Asia, An all leather bag means more moisture and the bag losing shape in the fastest time ever.
> 
> I do feel that the drummed leather is essential to avoid the total shape change like the pics that I have attached, which I feel no designer should allow that to happen.
> 
> I do however feel that the frequent and big price change is very unexpected and unwelcomed. But in defense of the workmanship VS workmanship of Bal (my RH Black city stocked came loose within a month) , LVs  canvas (whose price range was the old Minis and Micros), I would still kinda gladly still pay for certain models.
> 
> Just my humble opinion
> 
> Pic of previous season Grainy Camel Mini


I don't know whether the grainy Luggage bags have always been lined with PL or not, but I know that the envelope mini luggage bags were lined with suede, not PL. The tags even say that the exterior is 100% calf leather/lining 100% calf leather.  I guess I just figured if the envelope minis were lined with suede, then the Grainy ones were too.  Maybe that's not correct

As for the slouchiness, I happen to like that and don't find that to be a bad thing at all.  I just got a brand new anthracite envelope and the leather is amazingly soft.  When the bag is empty, it melts into a puddle of leather.  Of course, when I'm carrying it, it holds it's shape since (1) I'm carrying it on my arm so the bags not going to slouch, and (2) the bag is full of "stuff" so its not slouching over like it does when it's empty.  But I love how soft the leather is and I dont mind my bag changing shape over time with use.

Slouchiness or holding its shape doesnt have anything to do with the quality of leather.  I wouldn't want a bag made of leather that didn't soften over time. I get why maybe they wanted to make bags that hold their shape, but I don't think the new materials warrant the ridiculous increases we've seen lately.  If the "new" luggage bags had been the original one, I can't say I would have fallen I love with them as I don't like the new leather and don't find it anywhere as near as amazing as the original


----------



## iluvmybags

clarity9 said:


> I got my first Celine back in 2010 - a small black luggage. Can't quite recall the price. But I love the structuredness of the luggage from the first season. I'd say it held up it's shape pretty well, granted I don't use it too often as I don't carry that much stuff usually. People who looked into my bag, ask why do I need such a big bag.  I've ever placed a 2kg laptop into it and the bottom held up pretty well!
> Been thinking if I want to sell this piece since it doesn't get that much use, but since the small luggage isn't in production anymore, I've been holding onto it.
> 
> Been wanting to get a box since then but still couldn't decide on a colour and waiting to see if the leather on the box will be improved to be less prone to scratches. With these price increases, it just makes me more guilty of putting that much money down.


I had a small luggage as well for a while - it was my first Luggage bag.  The leather they used for those bags doesn't even come close to the leather used now.  It's was amazingly thick and sturdy and HEAVY!  I agree that those bags weren't going to slouch much over time, no matter how often you used that bag.  I wish they'd use that same leather now, but that's how it is with a lot of designers - first and early releases are usually the best.  The more popular a style becomes, the quicker the quality declines and later releases are rarely as nice or as desirable as the originals


----------



## armyofbirds

saira1214 said:


> Does the price increase affect all styles? I'm hoping to get a trapeze before the increase! Guess I got into Celine too late!!



Just go two pages back in this thread - *dchildaries* said "The trapeze that is currently 1950 right now will be 2100 for the spring collection."


----------



## sarah7487

I guess it all boils down to whether we will still buy Celine from now on. 
I am definitely cutting down for sure to save my wallet


----------



## CourtneyMc22

So that's like a 40% increase in less than a year???? When I purchased my red mini in July 2011 (sure glad I did it then) it was $1650-1700 (can't remember exactly), and now that bag would be $2300???? Blasphemy!! 

That really, really sucks. I am contemplating making another big purchase in the near future, but have my eye on several designers and several pieces of jewelry....unless I can find a used Celine that I like at this point, I'm afraid I'm done with this brand.


----------



## Bijouxlady

The two Box bags I bought & returned were both $3450 and now they are $3800 & about to go up again. I'm venturing out again & if this one gets returned then I'm done. One of the reasons I was wanting the Box was because the Hermes constance had just gotten too expensive. If Celine keeps raising the prices i might as well just get the constance.....or not! What other designers make a bag that look similar??


----------



## LadyCupid

I am now very confused with celine's pricing. I just emailed KZ and they said micro is priced at $2200 and mini is $2400? I thought I just saw a preorder list from Christina @ NM Troy for mini luggages multicolor for $2300?


----------



## monstar

^my barneys SA told me the mini would go up to 2400 too...


----------



## its so you

Kirna Zabete said the going rate for MICRO today is $2200!!


----------



## Yanekie

its so you said:


> Kirna Zabete said the going rate for MICRO today is $2200!!


 
Are you serious!!! That seems so insane for a micro.  I am offically banned and this just makes it even more solid!!


----------



## LadyCupid

This is pure insanity. Within days and prices have already jumped by few hundreds again? I am losing track of Celine's prices and I don't think I will want to track anymore. Regular mini will be $2400 and I assume tricolor will be more than NM preorder list of $2300 then?

Anyone still interested with the old pricing, NM Troy just received new shipments of Celines today. Check out the Celine Finds intel thread.


----------



## its so you

Yanekie said:


> Are you serious!!! That seems so insane for a micro.  I am offically banned and this just makes it even more solid!!




AND!! $100 for shipping. I would think it'd be complimentary... I guess nothing beats Nordstrom's customer service.


----------



## saira1214

armyofbirds said:
			
		

> Just go two pages back in this thread - dchildaries said "The trapeze that is currently 1950 right now will be 2100 for the spring collection."



Thanks! Guess i missed that.  i am still a but confused as to whether all styles are affected and when the doing season launches.


----------



## LadyCupid

its so you said:


> AND!! $100 for shipping. I would think it'd be complimentary... I guess nothing beats Nordstrom's customer service.


 
KZ will be almost at the bottom of my list of placed to order Celine from with the $100 shipping.


----------



## Shopmore

yodaling1 said:


> KZ will be almost at the bottom of my list of placed to order Celine from with the $100 shipping.


 
Didn't know about that expensive shipping.  Why don't I just buy a plane ticket there to pick it up?...lol


----------



## LadyCupid

Shopmore said:


> Didn't know about that expensive shipping. Why don't I just buy a plane ticket there to pick it up?...lol


 
If you  there and pick it up, you might end up needing to pay sales tax as well and it will be more...better not do that. LOL


----------



## naling

KZ is being a little weird, because when I called them one day to ask about the Micros, I was told it was $2200. The next day when I called again, I was told $2000. It confused me so much that I ended up not buying it when I wanted to, and now I don't know if I should anymore!


----------



## QTbebe

yodaling1 said:


> If you  there and pick it up, you might end up needing to pay sales tax as well and it will be more...better not do that. LOL



If we get it shipped for $100, we dont have to pay sales tax? that sounds like a better deal, too bad i'm in Canada and the customs at the border charges crazy prices!


----------



## LadyCupid

^ In US, outside of New York where KZ is located, you do not need to pay sales tax just shipping.


----------



## LadyCupid

naling said:


> KZ is being a little weird, because when I called them one day to ask about the Micros, I was told it was $2200. The next day when I called again, I was told $2000. It confused me so much that I ended up not buying it when I wanted to, and now I don't know if I should anymore!



That is why I got really confused today after I receive email from KZ. someone posted the black micro for $2000 from KZ and then the reply today was $2200 for micro and $2400 for mini which is all sold out already. 

NM had a spring 2012 preorder list with mini luggages in tricolor and they are priced at $2300 much cheaper than KZ price that is why I am even more confused now. And there are still new arrivals of Celines at old price as well eg Nano at $1650, mini at $2000 etc. 

So the question is when exactly do I need to pay $1650 and when I pay $1900 for a nano for example?


----------



## jenayb

^ Seems as if KZ is definitely the common denominator here........


----------



## dreamlet

KZ has often been the first to "adjust" their prices to the new levels. 

I did not know that they had increased their shipping charges though. I bought a bag from them a few months ago and shipping was def. not $100.


----------



## moshi_moshi

another price increase?  i really love these bags but it is really beginning to turn me off of the brand, at this rate i might as well save my money for H.


----------



## monstar

is that $100 shipping next day??? it better be for that price


----------



## ilsecita

Heard from Aloha Rag the minis will go up to $2400 this 20th so I guess we have a lot of sources confirming this increase


----------



## weekender2

monstar said:


> is that $100 shipping next day??? it better be for that price


 
not sure, but I agree it best be overnight.

There are at least 2 bags I want from pre-fall 12 so I guess, I'm gonna just have to swallow the price increase, just hope it doesn't increase again before July.


----------



## calisnoopy

NYCavalier said:


> I purchased a flo pink nano from Kirna today and it was $1650.


 
whaaa...i talked to my SA at KZ, late Sat night and he told me no hot pink luggage totes had come in AT ALL...

i'm so confused cos i was pre-ordered for the hot pink mini luggage bag!

did you see any hot pink minis too...and did you pre-order your hot pink nano or did you just walk-in and get it...cos i thought they said before that all hot pink luggage in all sizes had been presold too...


----------



## LucyBob

I just purchased a vermillion nano from KZ at $1650. Price hasn't gone up yet I guess.


----------



## its so you

LucyBob said:
			
		

> I just purchased a vermillion nano from KZ at $1650. Price hasn't gone up yet I guess.



Interesting... are u a frequent customer?


----------



## NYCavalier

calisnoopy said:


> whaaa...i talked to my SA at KZ, late Sat night and he told me no hot pink luggage totes had come in AT ALL...
> 
> i'm so confused cos i was pre-ordered for the hot pink mini luggage bag!
> 
> did you see any hot pink minis too...and did you pre-order your hot pink nano or did you just walk-in and get it...cos i thought they said before that all hot pink luggage in all sizes had been presold too...



Hey! Weird! I picked up the hot pink nano from KZ on Sat. Have it at my place now! All fluo pink was pre-ordered.. but someone cancelled their nano preorder. I guess I swooped in at the right time. When I was there, they had one red nano and 3 black micros that came in the same shipment. I did not see any minis.


----------



## clarity9

cotonblanc said:


> you're so lucky to have the small. in any event that you do want to part with it to fund for a box, you can pm me! haha.


Haha I will keep that in mind. Good luck in your search for the 2010 small/medium luggage.


----------



## clarity9

iluvmybags said:


> I had a small luggage as well for a while - it was my first Luggage bag. The leather they used for those bags doesn't even come close to the leather used now. It's was amazingly thick and sturdy and HEAVY! I agree that those bags weren't going to slouch much over time, no matter how often you used that bag. I wish they'd use that same leather now, but that's how it is with a lot of designers - first and early releases are usually the best. The more popular a style becomes, the quicker the quality declines and later releases are rarely as nice or as desirable as the originals


 
I do agree the leather is awesome on the first season smooth leather luggage. I've heard the smooth leather on the later seasons may get scratched up but the one I have is virtually scratch-proof!


----------



## LucyBob

its so you said:


> Interesting... are u a frequent customer?



No in fact this is my first purchase with them. Did they quote you more?


----------



## macaroonchica93

Céline has price increases ?


----------



## dreamlet

My SA at NM confirmed that prices are going up on Jan 20th. The phantom is going up to $2600.


----------



## mollypete

Re: Bijouxlady's post no. 52: check out the YSL little boxy bag from the Chyc collection.  Very cute and a lot less pricey.


----------



## Bijouxlady

mollypete said:


> Re: Bijouxlady's post no. 52: check out the YSL little boxy bag from the Chyc collection.  Very cute and a lot less pricey.


Thanks for the info. I will go have a look!


----------



## Jadpe

No not again! I'm planning to buy another celine, or two  But this price increase is just insane!


----------



## fandmcarebear

Jadpe said:


> No not again! I'm planning to buy another celine, or two  But this price increase is just insane!


 

did you see the black medium box on bluefly???? was on there yesterday, might still be


----------



## Jadpe

fandmcarebear said:


> did you see the black medium box on bluefly???? was on there yesterday, might still be


It's sold out! 

Funding is for me a bigger problem since I have a really tight budget, spending that much money on a bag is a bit irresponsible for me now. The department store here in the Netherlands that sell Celine have three black boxes in stock (2400 euros) and do I get a 15% staff discount  So it's more a matter of time before my funding is adequate enough to take the splurge.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Jadpe said:


> It's sold out!
> 
> Funding is for me a bigger problem since I have a really tight budget, spending that much money on a bag is a bit irresponsible for me now. The department store here in the Netherlands that sell Celine have three black boxes in stock (2400 euros) and do I get a 15% staff discount  So it's more a matter of time before my funding is adequate enough to take the splurge.


 

What a responsible way to look at it!  I need to learn from you   Just wanted to mention it since I saw you had it on your wishlist


----------



## Bijouxlady

Prices go up Jan 20?? That's this Fri! UGH! I hope I love my Hibiscus Box that's coming today. I had planned on getting the Red if I didn't want to keep it. That means I have to decide for sure by tomorrow so if I want the Red I can get it ordered and paid for before the clock strikes on Fri. Any idea how much the med Box bags are going up to???


----------



## Jadpe

fandmcarebear said:


> What a responsible way to look at it!  I need to learn from you   Just wanted to mention it since I saw you had it on your wishlist


I really appreciate it  That's where wishlists are for!


----------



## Chloe_concord

Today is only 01/18, my SA in barneys got a mini luggage for me from NYC store and the price rung up is already new price $2400.00. ((
But she honor me the $2000 though, just a heads up that new price increase is coming!


----------



## sammix3

Chloe_concord said:


> Today is only 01/18, my SA in barneys got a mini luggage for me from NYC store and the price rung up is already new price $2400.00. ((
> But she honor me the $2000 though, just a heads up that new price increase is coming!



That's crazy! What color did you get??


----------



## Chloe_concord

sammix3 said:


> That's crazy! What color did you get??



I got the Coquelicot cause that true red color is soo hard to come by...


----------



## fandmcarebear

Chloe_concord said:


> I got the Coquelicot cause that true red color is soo hard to come by...


 

I am not usually a red girl and I LOVE  this red!


----------



## npt08

dreamlet said:


> My SA at NM confirmed that prices are going up on Jan 20th. The phantom is going up to $2600.




I bought my burgundy phantom on Jan 12th from Bergdorf and it was 2600 already! I thought it was because of the new leather, but the price is still the same for the older ones?


----------



## calisnoopy

hmm...my SA at NM rang up the hot pink nano for me a few days ago and it was still 1650 usd...


----------



## iluvmybags

All these posts about price increases leaves me so grateful I swooped up that Camel Smooth Mini when I found it at the "old" price on Black Friday (and to think I almost passed it up!)  I had pretty much made up my mind after the last increase that there would be no more new Luggage bags for me, and now that there's another increase, that's definitely true.  I'm pretty sure I had an angel watching over me helping me out that day!


----------



## haute_brands

Yes, there has been a price increase in Singapore too! The mini luggage tote has gone up from $2,800 to $3,150


----------



## Bijouxlady

Anyone know how much the med Classic Box will be after the price increase??


----------



## its so you

LucyBob said:


> No in fact this is my first purchase with them. Did they quote you more?



yes, they were asking for $2200 for the micro....... UNLESS i'm mistaken? I always thought the micro was less expensive than the mini which goes for $2000. so I'm wondering if they are trying to sell the bag at the increased price.


----------



## dreamlet

npt08 said:


> I bought my burgundy phantom on Jan 12th from Bergdorf and it was 2600 already! I thought it was because of the new leather, but the price is still the same for the older ones?



Yes, I was quoted $2300 yesterday for the phantom, and told they would be increasing to $2600 Friday.


----------



## calisnoopy

Bijouxlady said:


> Anyone know how much the med Classic Box will be after the price increase??


 
I was told its just the luggage totes (in all sizes) going up in price this time...the classic box will stay the same prices 

heard this from the Manager at Celine in Bal Harbour, FL


----------



## dreamlet

calisnoopy said:


> I was told its just the luggage totes (in all sizes) going up in price this time...the classic box will stay the same prices
> 
> heard this from the Manager at Celine in Bal Harbour, FL



Thank goodness! $3800 is already high. They would be smart to keep the box out of Hermes Constance $ territory.


----------



## prettypeonies

So far no news of price increases in DJ Melbourne..


----------



## Bijouxlady

calisnoopy said:


> I was told its just the luggage totes (in all sizes) going up in price this time...the classic box will stay the same prices
> 
> heard this from the Manager at Celine in Bal Harbour, FL


So good to hear! That means I don't have to rush to get another one just yet. My pocket book is in meltdown & needs a cooling down period!


----------



## jenayb

calisnoopy said:


> I was told its just the luggage totes (in all sizes) going up in price this time...the classic box will stay the same prices
> 
> heard this from the Manager at Celine in Bal Harbour, FL


 
If that is true, then that's basically confirmation that Celine is simply capitalizing on the it-bag factor they are currently experiencing. Once that it factor dissipates, who will pay their outrageous prices?


----------



## Yanekie

Chloe_concord said:


> I got the Coquelicot cause that true red color is soo hard to come by...


 
You found that color in the US!!! Lucky girl!!! I had had not luck with this color anywhere. I am on like several different waiting lists and no luck finally had a friend get it in Singapore.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> If that is true, then that's basically confirmation that Celine is simply capitalizing on the it-bag factor they are currently experiencing. Once that it factor dissipates, who will pay their outrageous prices?



No idea. Let's hope this is it for a while..


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> If that is true, then that's basically confirmation that Celine is simply capitalizing on the it-bag factor they are currently experiencing. Once that it factor dissipates, who will pay their outrageous prices?



I have a feeling that Celine is hoping that the Luggage will have the longevity (and prestige) that Hermes has with its Birkin and Kelly.  I don't think they care as much about the IT bag factor, but are hoping that it becomes a classic that only an exclusive number of people will own.


----------



## indi3r4

jenaywins said:


> If that is true, then that's basically confirmation that Celine is simply capitalizing on the it-bag factor they are currently experiencing. Once that it factor dissipates, who will pay their outrageous prices?



my thought exactly.


----------



## sammix3

iluvmybags said:


> I have a feeling that Celine is hoping that the Luggage will have the longevity (and prestige) that Hermes has with its Birkin and Kelly.  I don't think they care as much about the IT bag factor, but are hoping that it becomes a classic that only an exclusive number of people will own.



I definitely think its a classic style, but $550 increase in 2 months is outrageous IMO.


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> I have a feeling that Celine is hoping that the Luggage will have the longevity (and prestige) that Hermes has with its Birkin and Kelly. I don't think they care as much about the IT bag factor, but are hoping that it becomes a classic that only an exclusive number of people will own.


 
I think you are right, but they are 100% going about it the wrong way. Celine is in the very infantile stages of their new-found popularity. They are absolutely jumping the shark. How are they supposed to really & truly get their brand and pieces out there when they have prematurely jacked the prices up so much that normal consumers cannot afford their pieces? I absolutely love Celine. I carry the Mini 99.9% of the time. My other bags go unused. I can tell you that nine out of ten people have zero clue what I am carrying when I'm out in public. I receive compliments quite often, from men and women alike, but none of them know that I've spent $2k+ on the bag, nor can they readily identify the designer. 

PP is a genius, but she is not a miracle worker. One cannot reinvent a brand and make it an exclusive, ridiculously expensive classic overnight. These things take time. IMO Celine has moved too quickly. 



sammix3 said:


> I definitely think its a classic style, but $550 increase in 2 months is outrageous IMO.


----------



## its so you

Just stopped by nordstrom's and looked at the spring 2012 lookbook, and they will sell the micro tri for 2100 usd.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> I think you are right, but they are 100% going about it the wrong way. Celine is in the very infantile stages of their new-found popularity. They are absolutely jumping the shark. How are they supposed to really & truly get their brand and pieces out there when they have prematurely jacked the prices up so much that normal consumers cannot afford their pieces? I absolutely love Celine. I carry the Mini 99.9% of the time. My other bags go unused. I can tell you that nine out of ten people have zero clue what I am carrying when I'm out in public. I receive compliments quite often, from men and women alike, but none of them know that I've spent $2k+ on the bag, nor can they readily identify the designer.
> 
> PP is a genius, but she is not a miracle worker. One cannot reinvent a brand and make it an exclusive, ridiculously expensive classic overnight. These things take time. IMO Celine has moved too quickly.



Very well said J'enay! I totally agree with the comment of how most people don't know what it is. In a way, I kinda like how its understated, because I definitely don't like the unwanted comments like "I can't believe how much you spent", etc.


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> I think you are right, but they are 100% going about it the wrong way. Celine is in the very infantile stages of their new-found popularity. They are absolutely jumping the shark. How are they supposed to really & truly get their brand and pieces out there when they have prematurely jacked the prices up so much that normal consumers cannot afford their pieces? I absolutely love Celine. I carry the Mini 99.9% of the time. My other bags go unused. I can tell you that nine out of ten people have zero clue what I am carrying when I'm out in public. I receive compliments quite often, from men and women alike, but none of them know that I've spent $2k+ on the bag, nor can they readily identify the designer.
> 
> PP is a genius, but she is not a miracle worker. One cannot reinvent a brand and make it an exclusive, ridiculously expensive classic overnight. These things take time. IMO Celine has moved too quickly.


 

Could not have said it better....It is really a catch-22.  A brand wants to be exclusive, yet it still wants to be WANTED....if a brand is barely known (NO ONE I KNOW RECOGNIZES THIS BRAND, NO ONE), then it is very difficult to create that "allure" of the "bag that I want, but can't have"  I fell in love with this bag VERY VERY randomly. I was randomly googling "black leather bag", that was it...and fell apon a pic of the mini luggage....needless to say, my life started (or ended) with that moment.  Otherwise, you can't see them in stores, and thus many women have no clue what they are even missing.  So what would make them buy a bag for such much money, when to them Celine may still be a "no name"???  
    I have said before that I love the fact that my bag is not recognized, and that I dont see them everywhere.  However, I alone am not enough (all of us on here are not enough) to keep a brand alive.  They need to pull in a following.  Celine has won me with PP genius, but J is right, did they get too big for their britches too soon???????


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Could not have said it better....It is really a catch-22. A brand wants to be exclusive, yet it still wants to be WANTED....if a brand is barely known (NO ONE I KNOW RECOGNIZES THIS BRAND, NO ONE), then it is very difficult to create that "allure" of the "bag that I want, but can't have" I fell in love with this bag VERY VERY randomly. I was randomly googling "black leather bag", that was it...and fell apon a pic of the mini luggage....needless to say, my life started (or ended) with that moment. Otherwise, you can't see them in stores, and thus many women have no clue what they are even missing. So what would make them buy a bag for such much money, when to them Celine may still be a "no name"???
> I have said before that I love the fact that my bag is not recognized, and that I dont see them everywhere. However, I alone am not enough (all of us on here are not enough) to keep a brand alive. They need to pull in a following. Celine has won me with PP genius, but J is right, did they get too big for their britches too soon???????


 
Well spoken as always.


----------



## Prettyvogue

Does anyone know if there is a price increase on the vertical cabas?


----------



## dreamlet

fandmcarebear said:


> Could not have said it better....It is really a catch-22.  A brand wants to be exclusive, yet it still wants to be WANTED....if a brand is barely known (NO ONE I KNOW RECOGNIZES THIS BRAND, NO ONE), then it is very difficult to create that "allure" of the "bag that I want, but can't have"  I fell in love with this bag VERY VERY randomly. I was randomly googling "black leather bag", that was it...and fell apon a pic of the mini luggage....needless to say, my life started (or ended) with that moment.  Otherwise, you can't see them in stores, and thus many women have no clue what they are even missing.  So what would make them buy a bag for such much money, when to them Celine may still be a "no name"???
> I have said before that I love the fact that my bag is not recognized, and that I dont see them everywhere.  However, I alone am not enough (all of us on here are not enough) to keep a brand alive.  They need to pull in a following.  Celine has won me with PP genius, but J is right, did they get too big for their britches too soon???????



Exactly! You ladies said it well. 

When I fell for Celine I knew nothing of the brand, and it was only later I realized Phoebe Philo was at the helm. I still love that I don't see the luggage everywhere, and most people don't know what I am carrying. 

Celine has started to build a strong following, but is by no means on the level of H and the Birkin. They now risk alienating the same customers who have contributed to their success so far.


----------



## HermesLuv

I was told by Celine Bal Harbour that all shipments from now on will have Minis at $2300... gaahh I was already mad that they went up from $1750, now THIS!


----------



## jenayb

dreamlet said:


> Exactly! You ladies said it well.
> 
> When I fell for Celine I knew nothing of the brand, and it was only later I realized Phoebe Philo was at the helm. I still love that I don't see the luggage everywhere, and most people don't know what I am carrying.
> 
> *Celine has started to build a strong following, but is by no means on the level of H and the Birkin. They now risk alienating the same customers who have contributed to their success so far.*


 
At this point, it's become more than a risk; it's already happening.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> I think you are right, but they are 100% going about it the wrong way. Celine is in the very infantile stages of their new-found popularity. They are absolutely jumping the shark. *How are they supposed to really & truly get their brand and pieces out there when they have prematurely jacked the prices up so much that normal consumers cannot afford their pieces? *I absolutely love Celine. I carry the Mini 99.9% of the time. My other bags go unused. I can tell you that nine out of ten people have zero clue what I am carrying when I'm out in public. I receive compliments quite often, from men and women alike, but none of them know that I've spent $2k+ on the bag, nor can they readily identify the designer.
> 
> PP is a genius, but she is not a miracle worker. One cannot reinvent a brand and make it an exclusive, ridiculously expensive classic overnight. These things take time. IMO Celine has moved too quickly.



While I agree that most people don't recognize a Celine or know anything about the brand, I think this is true about Hermes as well.  I know that no one around me would recognize a Birkin from a Luggage.  Most of them haven't even heard of Hermes.  But people in the know, know about the brand, and they should know about Celine - Celine has been around for a long time.  It's only the line under PP that's relatively young.  Celine is not a young brand.  I think the idea that the average person can't afford a Luggage or Box Bag is exactly what she's aiming for, just like the average person can't afford a Birkin or Kelly or Constance.  Because the prices are so insane, Hermes bags are usually reserved for a more "elite" crowd who truly KNOW the brand and I think this may be PP's goal for Celine, especially for bags like the Luggage and Phantom and Box - I think she wants it to stay relatively unknown and out of reach for most except for those who truly know and appreciate the brand, but may not want to spend the $$ for a Birkin or Kelly.  I have a feeling that with all these price increases, they're trying to weed out the customers who bought the bag for its IT status, while trying to keep the customers who don't care about carrying the most recent IT bag, and to whom these price increrases only mean that they will be able to own something that the average person can't really attain.  The ones who want "Hermes status" w/o dropping Hermes bucks.


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> While I agree that most people don't recognize a Celine or know anything about the brand, I think this is true about Hermes as well. I know that no one around me would recognize a Birkin from a Luggage. Most of them haven't even heard of Hermes. But people in the know, know about the brand, and they should know about Celine - Celine has been around for a long time. It's only the line under PP that's relatively young. Celine is not a young brand. I think the idea that the average person can't afford a Luggage or Box Bag is exactly what she's aiming for, just like the average person can't afford a Birkin or Kelly or Constance. Because the prices are so insane, Hermes bags are usually reserved for a more "elite" crowd who truly KNOW the brand and I think this may be PP's goal for Celine, especially for bags like the Luggage and Phantom and Box - I think she wants it to stay relatively unknown and out of reach for most except for those who truly know and appreciate the brand, but may not want to spend the $$ for a Birkin or Kelly. I have a feeling that with all these price increases, they're trying to weed out the customers who bought the bag for its IT status, while trying to keep the customers who don't care about carrying the most recent IT bag, and to whom these price increrases only mean that they will be able to own something that the average person can't really attain. The ones who want "Hermes status" w/o dropping Hermes bucks.


 
Perhaps it is a regional thing, because *everone* around here knows what a Birkin is. Even DBF.  

I also know that Celine has been around for a longtime, but their popularity is rather new-found. 

Oh, also I wanted to add... You mention that PP may just want the brand to stay out of reach except for those who truly know and appreciate the brand. Ok, that makes sense, but when do prices become ridiculous? I appreciate Celine, but I'm not paying $2400 for a Mini that was darn near a grand less, less than a year ago. Where is that line in the sand?


----------



## Syma

Don't shoot me, but here in Europe is a different story. If you have a look at a lot of the European Bloggers websites they are carrying Celine, There are enormous ads for the brand in all the major magazines. PP is big news here. Not to mention that editors/journalists are carrying the bags etc over fashion week. Hermes has become pretty unobtainable for a lot of people and lots of people are looking for the next best thing. Celine's minimalistic approach, and yummy colours and leathers seems to have hit the spot. It is near impossible to find the luggage in the popular colours here. Bags sell out so fast you have to be on a waiting list or have a really good SA to find one that you are looking for. Dover Street Market had a line outside before it opened last Saturday of people looking for the pink mini luggage. While the demand is there it makes marketing sense for the brand to put up their prices to cope with the demand. If the price gets too high and people stop buying, then there will be no drastic increases in the future.


----------



## dreamlet

Syma said:


> Don't shoot me, but here in Europe is a different story. If you have a look at a lot of the European Bloggers websites they are carrying Celine, There are enormous ads for the brand in all the major magazines. PP is big news here. Not to mention that editors/journalists are carrying the bags etc over fashion week. Hermes has become pretty unobtainable for a lot of people and lots of people are looking for the next best thing. Celine's minimalistic approach, and yummy colours and leathers seems to have hit the spot. It is near impossible to find the luggage in the popular colours here. Bags sell out so fast you have to be on a waiting list or have a really good SA to find one that you are looking for. Dover Street Market had a line outside before it opened last Saturday of people looking for the pink mini luggage. While the demand is there it makes marketing sense for the brand to put up their prices to cope with the demand. If the price gets too high and people stop buying, then there will be no drastic increases in the future.



Blogger/editors in the US are carrying Celine as well, and the bags are certainly not easy to come by. There are waiting lists for every seasonal color (as well as many basics) and most bags are sold before they ever hit the sales floor. This demand is part of the reason we are seeing such rapid price increases, although I wouldn't say the price increase is to cope with demand, but to capitalize on it. The other aspect of the price increases, as others have said, is brand strategy. 

Whatever the logic behind it, I think many of us here who discovered and appreciated Celine before the rise in popularity are feeling stung by what amounts to a more than 50% price increase in just over a year.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Perhaps it is a regional thing, because *everone* around here knows what a Birkin is. Even DBF.
> 
> I also know that Celine has been around for a longtime, but their popularity is rather new-found.
> 
> Oh, also I wanted to add... You mention that PP may just want the brand to stay out of reach except for those who truly know and appreciate the brand. Ok, that makes sense, but when do prices become ridiculous? I appreciate Celine, but I'm not paying $2400 for a Mini that was darn near a grand less, less than a year ago. Where is that line in the sand?



That's what I'm saying - for people who want a Celine bag because it's the "next best thing" to Hermes w/o the Hermes price, won't mind paying the extra $300-500 for the bag.  It's still far less than a Birkin.  

Hermes has a faithful following and they'll continue buying the Constance and Birkin and Kelly bags no matter how high the price goes.  Hermes doesn't seem concerned about alienating its followers, just as I imagine Celine isn't worried about it - those who still want the bag for what it represents will still buy the bag.  

Look at the Contance and Box bags - they are essentially the same bag except for the hardware on the front.  It would make more sense to buy the Celine Box because it costs almost $2k less, yet there are people who remain faithful to Hermes and who still want the Constance.  If they were concerned about the price, they'd choose the Box bag instead.  But for the fans of Hermes who ARE concerned about the rising prices, they now have an alternative that's strikingly similar, without the enormous price tag.  It's almost like a win/win situation for Celine - they're trying to build a faithful following, while giving fans of Hermes a reasonable alternative.

I've heard the Luggage compared to the Birkin many times.  I think in some ways Celine is banking on those similarities and hoping that those customers of Hermes who may want to expand their collection with something that's similar, yet a little different, may turn to Celine and the Luggage and realize, "wow! Here's a bag that's almost comparable to a Birkin but it'll cost be far less (and maybe be a little bit easier to attain)."  Those people won't care that the Luggage costs almost 2x what it cost less than 2 yrs ago because it's giving them what they want for a lot less money.


----------



## Syma

dreamlet said:


> Blogger/editors in the US are carrying Celine as well, and the bags are certainly not easy to come by. There are waiting lists for every seasonal color (as well as many basics) and most bags are sold before they ever hit the sales floor. This demand is part of the reason we are seeing such rapid price increases, although I wouldn't say the price increase is to cope with demand, but to capitalize on it. The other aspect of the price increases, as others have said, is brand strategy.
> 
> Whatever the logic behind it, I think many of us here who discovered and appreciated Celine before the rise in popularity are feeling stung by what amounts to a more than 50% price increase in just over a year.



That's the other thing I forgot to mention in the UK the Celine Luggage is now £1300GBP compared to the previous year when it was £1150GBP. It seems like a much smaller increase compared to the US? Strange.....


----------



## NYCavalier

I have been thinking about a new black grained mini with silver hw .. saw tomorrow was the rumored increase so I started calling around for one.. Everyone I talked to Nordstrom/BG/Aloha Rag/KZ said sold out, the increase is coming! Then I talked to the Celine boutique -- They had a black grainy mini in stock (got it!), and said the increase is not coming until the next collection comes out.


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> That's what I'm saying - for people who want a Celine bag because it's the "next best thing" to Hermes w/o the Hermes price, won't mind paying the extra $300-500 for the bag.  It's still far less than a Birkin.
> 
> Hermes has a faithful following and they'll continue buying the Constance and Birkin and Kelly bags no matter how high the price goes.  Hermes doesn't seem concerned about alienating its followers, just as I imagine Celine isn't worried about it - those who still want the bag for what it represents will still buy the bag.
> 
> Look at the Contance and Box bags - they are essentially the same bag except for the hardware on the front.  It would make more sense to buy the Celine Box because it costs almost $2k less, yet there are people who remain faithful to Hermes and who still want the Constance.  If they were concerned about the price, they'd choose the Box bag instead.  But for the fans of Hermes who ARE concerned about the rising prices, they now have an alternative that's strikingly similar, without the enormous price tag.  It's almost like a win/win situation for Celine - they're trying to build a faithful following, while giving fans of Hermes a reasonable alternative.
> 
> I've heard the Luggage compared to the Birkin many times.  I think in some ways Celine is banking on those similarities and hoping that those customers of Hermes who may want to expand their collection with something that's similar, yet a little different, may turn to Celine and the Luggage and realize, "wow! Here's a bag that's almost comparable to a Birkin but it'll cost be far less (and maybe be a little bit easier to attain)."  Those people won't care that the Luggage costs almost 2x what it cost less than 2 yrs ago because it's giving them what they want for a lot less money.



But at the end of the day, the Luggage is not the Birkin, and Celine is not Hermes. Celine does not have the reputation nor the quality to fall back on at this point.


----------



## jenayb

Syma said:


> Don't shoot me, but here in Europe is a different story. If you have a look at a lot of the European Bloggers websites they are carrying Celine, There are enormous ads for the brand in all the major magazines. PP is big news here. Not to mention that editors/journalists are carrying the bags etc over fashion week. Hermes has become pretty unobtainable for a lot of people and lots of people are looking for the next best thing. Celine's minimalistic approach, and yummy colours and leathers seems to have hit the spot. It is near impossible to find the luggage in the popular colours here. Bags sell out so fast you have to be on a waiting list or have a really good SA to find one that you are looking for. Dover Street Market had a line outside before it opened last Saturday of people looking for the pink mini luggage. While the demand is there it makes marketing sense for the brand to put up their prices to cope with the demand. If the price gets too high and people stop buying, then there will be no drastic increases in the future.



Thank you for the interesting perspective from overseas!!!  



dreamlet said:


> Blogger/editors in the US are carrying Celine as well, and the bags are certainly not easy to come by. There are waiting lists for every seasonal color (as well as many basics) and most bags are sold before they ever hit the sales floor. This demand is part of the reason we are seeing such rapid price increases, *although I wouldn't say the price increase is to cope with demand, but to capitalize on it.* The other aspect of the price increases, as others have said, is brand strategy.
> 
> Whatever the logic behind it, I think many of us here who discovered and appreciated Celine before the rise in popularity are feeling stung by what amounts to a more than 50% price increase in just over a year.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Celine does not have the reputation nor the quality to fall back on at this point.


See, I disagree - I think they have both. I think that Phoebe Philo has brought Celine back to the forefront and the quality of their bags far exceeds the quality of a lot of other designers.


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> See, I disagree - I think they have both. I think that Phoebe Philo has brought Celine back to the forefront and the quality of their bags far exceeds the quality of a lot of other designers.



You think that Celine's quality and reputation are comparable to Hermes? 

IMO, quality is going backward. The new faux suede linings on the drummed leather bags is awful.


----------



## Chloe_concord

iluvmybags said:


> See, I disagree - I think they have both. I think that Phoebe Philo has brought Celine back to the forefront and the quality of their bags far exceeds the quality of a lot of other designers.


 Can't agree more. The quality of my Celine bags(new collection and pre-Phoebe ) all have excellent quality and didn't have any loose thread etc issues like some Chanel bags.
I guess it is just depends on the brand. Oh well, I think I can't afford more Celine mini luggage after all those price hikes so frequently.


----------



## dreamlet

Syma said:


> That's the other thing I forgot to mention in the UK the Celine Luggage is now £1300GBP compared to the previous year when it was £1150GBP. It seems like a much smaller increase compared to the US? Strange.....




Interesting. That is a much smaller increase. Do you know if there is an upcoming price increase in the UK as there is (tomorrow) in the US?


----------



## dreamlet

iluvmybags said:


> See, I disagree - I think they have both. I think that Phoebe Philo has brought Celine back to the forefront and the quality of their bags far exceeds the quality of a lot of other designers.



Initially agreed with you. Part of what drew me to Celine was the impeccable quality and materials used. With some of the recent changes in leathers, I'm not sure I agree. I do not own a luggage with "new leather" but have seen them irl and didn't think they compared to the earlier season bags. Again, this is just my opinion. Time will tell if Celine is able to maintain or improve upon their quality, not diminish as some other brands have done once they achieve a certain level of prominence and popularity.


----------



## baggirl007

The increase makes me so mad! I remember when I wanted the boogie and I felt they were over priced. I agree for the look Balenciaga is worth it I also think Celine is more in line with Balenciaga then Hermes or chanel. I bought a black phantom and a black mini tonight from Barney's Sf. They said prices will increase tomorrow. I could not decide and I'm not paying any higher for this bag that should be 1650! I feel like they are making a huge mistake with the increase!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> You think that Celine's quality and reputation are comparable to Hermes?
> 
> IMO, quality is going backward. The new faux suede linings on the drummed leather bags is awful.





dreamlet said:


> Initially agreed with you. Part of what drew me to Celine was the impeccable quality and materials used. With some of the recent changes in leathers, I'm not sure I agree. I do not own a luggage with "new leather" but have seen them irl and didn't think they compared to the earlier season bags. Again, this is just my opinion. Time will tell if Celine is able to maintain or improve upon their quality, not diminish as some other brands have done once they achieve a certain level of prominence and popularity.


While I'm not a fan of the new drummed leather, or the PL linings, that doesn't mean that they're not an excellent quality bag (and there are a lot of people who prefer the drummed leather because of its durability, and the PL linings because they're lighter weight than suede or leather) But the Smooth leather luggage with leather linings, the Envelope minis w/suede linings and the original Small Luggage bags were of outstanding quality - I'm also referring to other styles as well (as far as quality goes). The Trapeze, Phantom, Clasp shoulder bags, Classic box, The Drs satchel, Tryptique (sp?) - even the Cabas totes - the workmanship and details are impeccable.  While they may not be everyone's cup of tea, there's no denying that the quality of those bags are outstanding. Just like Hermes, there's just a variation of leathers to choose from


----------



## sarah7487

To me, Celine is:

In terms of price- 
More expensive than Balenciaga, Givenchy
Less expensive than Chanel, Hermes

In terms of workmanship-
Much better than Balenciaga, Chanel
Same as Givenchy
Not better than Hermes

I guss with the price increase, it kinda places Celine right in between Chanel and Balenciaga/Givenchy


----------



## CaptainMandy

sarah7487 said:


> To me, Celine is:
> 
> In terms of price-
> More expensive than Balenciaga, Givenchy
> Less expensive than Chanel, Hermes
> 
> In terms of workmanship-
> Much better than Balenciaga, Chanel
> Same as Givenchy
> Not better than Hermes
> 
> I guss with the price increase, it kinda places Celine right in between Chanel and Balenciaga/Givenchy


It's a precise summary!


----------



## Charmystique

Syma said:


> That's the other thing I forgot to mention in the UK the Celine Luggage is now £1300GBP compared to the previous year when it was £1150GBP. It seems like a much smaller increase compared to the US? Strange.....



For us in Singapore, we're paying one of the higher prices for Celine bags. For example, it costs SGD5,200 for a box bag, SGD3150 for a mini (after the price increase, before the price increase i paid SGD2800), and SGD3,500 for a phantom in the new stiff leather. Buying from HK or the US for us would mean a slightly lower price (say a few hundreds), but buying from the UK would be the most worth it I would say. 

This is from what I know, and comparisons I have done on prices so far.


----------



## CaptainMandy

Here is to post some thinkings of mine..Actually Luggage has been existing for a long time much earlier than PP arrived at Celine. The price on mini was around US$800 / EUR 500 cheaper years ago (for sure, PP brought nouvelles, a complete series, like BOX, nano, micro, trio, etc..). PP made the brand revive, as everybody knows, and the Celine bags became fashion icon after BOX / MINI to be held by Editors / models during fashion weeks..

Concerning the real value of the bags, material and manufacturing way, honestly I dont think it (Mini) deserves price increase..while, compare 2 bags here..I got YSL cabas chyc in dark brown (big size) in Dec.2011, and Navy Blue mini - smooth leather days ago, they're similar size, almost same price, but YSL leather and manufacturing details is obviously better than Mini..While, BOX is another story..the leather used on BOX for me is almost equivalent to CHANLE classic, it worths the money...

Personally I dont think Celine (no matter how expensive it is or will be) is comparable to Hermes..Hermes is a forever classic..while Celine is fashion and chic..


----------



## Syma

jenaywins said:


> You think that Celine's quality and reputation are comparable to Hermes?
> 
> IMO, quality is going backward. The new faux suede linings on the drummed leather bags is awful.



 Definitely agree with this. I would prefer the smooth luggage with the leather lining over the drummed leather any day. Unfortunately they produced a lot of the new colours only in drummed leather which doesn't always leave you with a choice. 



iluvmybags said:


> See, I disagree - I think they have both. I think that Phoebe Philo has brought Celine back to the forefront and the quality of their bags far exceeds the quality of a lot of other designers.



It was the quality of Celine for the price which bought me to the brand in the first place, however although a lot of people do say this the quality while excellent is not comparable to Hermes.



dreamlet said:


> Interesting. That is a much smaller increase. Do you know if there is an upcoming price increase in the UK as there is (tomorrow) in the US?



Not that I have heard of so far, as the others have said we only just had the price increase to £1300GBP here. I recently received a stock list from Matches for their new Spring arrivals and the price of the mini is still £1300. I will definately update here if the prices go up.



sarah7487 said:


> To me, Celine is:
> 
> In terms of price-
> More expensive than Balenciaga, Givenchy
> Less expensive than Chanel, Hermes
> 
> In terms of workmanship-
> Much better than Balenciaga, Chanel
> Same as Givenchy
> Not better than Hermes
> 
> I guss with the price increase, it kinda places Celine right in between Chanel and Balenciaga/Givenchy



I agree, as I mentioned before the price of Celine here is still very good in terms of the quality of the bag. In the UK the bags are nearly half the price of a Chanel jumbo and only slightly more expensive than Balenciaga. I would say it is along the price range of YSL, Prada, and Gucci leather bags and I have had bags from these companies fall apart on me after a few uses 



Charmystique said:


> For us in Singapore, we're paying one of the higher prices for Celine bags. For example, it costs SGD5,200 for a box bag, SGD3150 for a mini (after the price increase, before the price increase i paid SGD2800), and SGD3,500 for a phantom in the new stiff leather. Buying from HK or the US for us would mean a slightly lower price (say a few hundreds), but buying from the UK would be the most worth it I would say.
> 
> This is from what I know, and comparisons I have done on prices so far.



I totally agree, I have seen a lot of Asian customers buying their Celine from over here while on holiday. Some of the prices in Asia are ridiculous.


----------



## Charmystique

Syma said:


> I totally agree, I have seen a lot of Asian customers buying their Celine from over here while on holiday. Some of the prices in Asia are ridiculous.



Yeap, the things desperate people will do for Celine. Me included. :shame: Think it actually might be more worth it to buy from the US or UK and get it shipped over. Sadly, even with exorbitant shipping prices, lets say a 100 bucks it's still cheaper than buying it from the store.


----------



## bsufku

dreamlet said:


> Interesting. That is a much smaller increase. Do you know if there is an upcoming price increase in the UK as there is (tomorrow) in the US?


 
Celine@Harrods mentioned that there will be a price increase in Feb, I didn't ask for exact dates or prices for exact items though.....


----------



## CaptainMandy

Syma said:
			
		

> I totally agree, I have seen a lot of Asian customers buying their Celine from over here while on holiday. Some of the prices in Asia are ridiculous.



Exactly, the price of luxury brands in most of Asian countries is much more expensive than Europe & US..Except HK where is tax free..e.g. Now in China, Celine had price increase weeks ago, and new price of Mini is 20000RMB = $3,175 / euro 2,439 based on current exchange rate..Crazy, no?!


----------



## mollypete

I think that the quality as far as construction/durability is great on all the minis, but being asked to pay the same for the drummed leather with fabric lining as for the amazingly tactile smooth leather with a leather lining is like an insult.  It's interesting that no one has compared them to Bottega for quality; I think they're beautifully made.  I have an intrecciato hobo that has absolutely zero hardward on the entire bag and it's tough as nails.  I have another that does have hardware, which makes it heavier, but it's so resilient it's amazing.  I also think that Chanel and LV are really well made, and I agree with whomever posted praise for the YSL Chic cabas; it's fantastic, as is the Roady.  Prices for all of these vary widely, but in the end, don't we buy what we love more or less regardless (within reason, of course) of price?  I mean really, can anyone seriously argue that getting a Chanel for $3800 is a bargain?!  But I bet a lot of posters here have at least one.


----------



## shopgirl bb

I confirmed that there has just been a price increase of luggage in Hong Kong Celine as well !

I bought my cobalt micro smooth leather in Oct 2011 - HK$13,500
I bought another taupe micro grained leather in Dec 2011 - HK$15,000
Today, I am told that a micro luggage price has increased close to HK $18,000 !

I was offered a pink nano today but the price has put me off, it is now HK$15,000 ! 
Just last month, the vermillion nano being offered to me is HK$13,500
And not so long ago in summer 2011, the nano is only $10,500.

And a mini now price over HK$20,000 !


I am done with Celine .... might move back to H if Celine's price keep on increase at this rate. That's exactly what drives me away from Chanel


----------



## fandmcarebear

PRICE INCREASE OFFICALLY CONFIRMED:

ALL MINIS AND PHANTOMS (INCLUDING CURRENT SEASON):
MINI: 2400
PHANTOM: 2600
Damian (saks)


----------



## Yanekie

Charmystique said:


> Yeap, the things desperate people will do for Celine. Me included. :shame: Think it actually might be more worth it to buy from the US or UK and get it shipped over. Sadly, even with exorbitant shipping prices, lets say a 100 bucks it's still cheaper than buying it from the store.


 
That was the first thing my friend said when I told her to buy the bag. But by the time, I add the sales tax, it only works out to be a couple hundred more expensive with the price increase. To have my coquelicot, it is well worth it. It is getting shipped once she is back from Taiwan. 

BTW: she checked Taiwan for me and they had not micros.


----------



## Charmystique

Yanekie said:


> That was the first thing my friend said when I told her to buy the bag. But by the time, I add the sales tax, it only works out to be a couple hundred more expensive with the price increase. To have my coquelicot, it is well worth it. It is getting shipped once she is back from Taiwan.
> 
> BTW: she checked Taiwan for me and they had not micros.



I guess I'd conclude by saying I wouldn't mind paying extra for a bag I really want or is worth it. I'm sure you feel the same way too. (:


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> PRICE INCREASE OFFICALLY CONFIRMED:
> 
> ALL MINIS AND PHANTOMS (INCLUDING CURRENT SEASON):
> MINI: 2400
> PHANTOM: 2600
> Damian (saks)


 
Yep, just now got a text from my Saks SA, too.

A $400 increase on the Mini all of a sudden? Nope. I'm done, thanks. I want my Fluo Pink Mini and then I'm bowing out. It's been real.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

* price increase  for EUROPE too :mini luggages will be 1600euro from february 1  (now 1350 euro) *


----------



## jenayb

I wonder if we will start to see an increase in reseller prices as well...


----------



## CaptainMandy

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:
			
		

> price increase  for EUROPE too :mini luggages will be 1600euro from february 1  (now 1350 euro)



Wow, it's a bad news day!! Seems Celine will increase price all over the world


----------



## VernisLUV

Is the price increase in effect for mini and phantom only? Is micro going up in price as well? 

Thanks!


----------



## CaptainMandy

shopgirl bb said:
			
		

> I confirmed that there has just been a price increase of luggage in Hong Kong Celine as well !
> 
> I bought my cobalt micro smooth leather in Oct 2011 - HK$13,500
> I bought another taupe micro grained leather in Dec 2011 - HK$15,000
> Today, I am told that a micro luggage price has increased close to HK $18,000 !
> 
> I was offered a pink nano today but the price has put me off, it is now HK$15,000 !
> Just last month, the vermillion nano being offered to me is HK$13,500
> And not so long ago in summer 2011, the nano is only $10,500.
> 
> And a mini now price over HK$20,000 !
> 
> I am done with Celine .... might move back to H if Celine's price keep on increase at this rate. That's exactly what drives me away from Chanel



Wow, the price up is really amazing!!


----------



## Shopmore

Have the Nanos gone up today too?


----------



## geeky_economist

Wow - that's nuts.  I bought my tri-color mini for $1350 last January.  One thing I really liked about Celine then was that it was such a reasonably priced bag for the quality.  No longer....


----------



## dreamlet

My understanding is that all sizes of luggage including phantoms, are increasing in price today. Other styles don't seem to be affected (yet?)


----------



## bluekit

Any idea if the trapeze has gone up as well?


----------



## HandbagAngel

Aloha Rag's Mini now is *$2400*!  I believe this price standard, and it is *OFFENSIVE*!!!  $1750 to $2000 was 14% increase, now just a couple months it jumped another 20%!!!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HandbagAngel said:


> Aloha Rag's Mini now is *$2400*! I believe this price standard, and it is *OFFENSIVE*!!! $1750 to $2000 was 14% increase, now just a couple months it jumped another 20%!!!


 yes , it is offensive and outrageous !

the same is happening in europe from 1350 euro -----> 1600 euro  is exactly 20% more!!! come on


----------



## npt08

HandbagAngel said:


> Aloha Rag's Mini now is *$2400*!  I believe this price standard, and it is *OFFENSIVE*!!!  $1750 to $2000 was 14% increase, now just a couple months it jumped another 20%!!!



The SS12 phantom in calf leather from Aloha Rag is still 2300. The new hybrid phantom with smooth leather is 2950 in Kirna Zabete, but still 2600 in BG


----------



## AvaCui0810

jenaywins said:
			
		

> Yep, just now got a text from my Saks SA, too.
> 
> A $400 increase on the Mini all of a sudden? Nope. I'm done, thanks. I want my Fluo Pink Mini and then I'm bowing out. It's been real.



Double confirmed! The mini is $2400, and phantom is $2600.  even though I don't like the consistent price increase, I do love the bag and will pay whatever they charge for it (just personal thinking)


----------



## its so you

I'm so glad I got my first mini at the 2k price a few days ago.


----------



## Shopmore

No one had posted the increase for the Nano so I just called Barney's to confirm the price.  Yesterday they increased to $2000!  I bought mine for $1650 a half hour before closing the night before!!!  I am so glad I didn't hesitate and give it a night to think about it. I would've kicked myself BIG TIME!. Thank you TPF!


----------



## oford

this really disappoints me..


----------



## aquadisiacc

Oh wow. At this rate I might never save up for a luggage. If the price gets too high it may not be worth it


----------



## purse-nality

wow. why oh why is Celine doing a Chanel?! the very reason that drove me out of the latter C. ironic much? i get the exclusivity bs, but for crying out loud - an increase EVERY season is just downright INSANE!!! Mini Lug from $1450 to $2400 in 2yrs -->


----------



## jenayb

Shopmore said:


> No one had posted the increase for the Nano so I just called Barney's to confirm the price.  Yesterday they increased to $2000!  I bought mine for $1650 a half hour before closing the night before!!!  I am so glad I didn't hesitate and give it a night to think about it. I would've kicked myself BIG TIME!. Thank you TPF!



$2k for a damn Nano is absurd.


----------



## angelicskater16

Neiman marcus BH was still $2,000 for the mini luggage. My sa lady doubled checked the price yesterday when I went to pick up my stuff. I dont know when it will change but at this moment it is still priced at the old price.


----------



## Bijouxlady

jenaywins said:


> $2k for a damn Nano is absurd.


Agreed!!


----------



## viba424

I got interested in Celine too late I guess. Im not going to help pad their pockets. Absurd.


----------



## futurelewes

Thanks for the information


----------



## HeathJo

Megs said:


> Hi Celine ladies and gents!!!
> 
> I have a small, growing, Celine collection (Vlad needs to take a pic!!!). I had placed a Citron Nano on order a while back and it finally came in this week. I paid $1650 for it and that price was honored - but when I went into Kirna Zabete they told me the price went up to $2,000. The official tag also said $2,000.
> 
> But there is a bit of a discrepancy - I heard from another bag blogger that she said Bergdorfs said there was no price increase and neither did the Celine store in Miami.
> 
> Any of you know anything about this or can shed some light?!


 
Bergdorf's will increase in February, and Celine BH said they will increase when Spring bags begin to ship.



angelicskater16 said:


> Neiman marcus BH was still $2,000 for the mini luggage. My sa lady doubled checked the price yesterday when I went to pick up my stuff. I dont know when it will change but at this moment it is still priced at the old price.


 
Neiman's will increase January 24th 



Bijouxlady said:


> Agreed!!


 
It was good while it lasted. Greedy b*stards!


----------



## jenayb

There are still some small, privately owned boutiques that have been unaffected by the price increase. Now is the time to research, seek them out, and invest in what you really want prior to the prices going through the roof.


----------



## bluediamond35

I was going to buy another mini luggage but these frequent price increases makes me disappointed in the Celine brand.  I understand that material and labor prices rise but an increase every couple of months seems like overkill and just greedy.  I think Ill use my funds on something else.


----------



## BagLover21

Just bought the luggage I was searching high and low for: a fluo yellow Mini. I'm officially now done because I'm slightly appalled that I paid $2400 for a bag that was just $2000 5 minutes ago. When I bought my grey leather and suede luggage in Paris in August 2010 I paid about $1000 euros for it. Which then was roughly $1300. Pretty insane when you think about it, for sure.


----------



## fandmcarebear

OMG".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and LOOK AT THESE PRICES!!!!!

Tricolor mini $2950
Small trapeze $2100
Large trapeze $ 2300
Trio $ 980
Single color mini $ 2400
box $ 2950 (this must be small size)


----------



## NYCavalier

fandmcarebear said:


> OMG".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and LOOK AT THESE PRICES!!!!!
> 
> Tricolor mini $2950
> Small trapeze $2100
> Large trapeze $ 2300
> Trio $ 980
> Single color mini $ 2400
> box $ 2950 (this must be small size)



Yep! Saw that! I pre-ordered a mini.... My last one (hopefully!)


----------



## Sammyjoe

jenaywins said:


> There are still some small, privately owned boutiques that have been unaffected by the price increase. Now is the time to research, seek them out, and invest in what you really want prior to the prices going through the roof.


 
Was just saying this to a friend. It is always the way, you see something, others also like it, its talked about and becomes much more popular and then the price increases start. The key is what you mentioned.


----------



## CaptainMandy

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> OMG".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and LOOK AT THESE PRICES!!!!!
> 
> Tricolor mini $2950
> Small trapeze $2100
> Large trapeze $ 2300
> Trio $ 980
> Single color mini $ 2400
> box $ 2950 (this must be small size)



Oh, my! Heart killer


----------



## Missynie

Charmystique said:


> I guess I'd conclude by saying I wouldn't mind paying extra for a bag I really want or is worth it. I'm sure you feel the same way too. (:


 
Hi Charmystique! Any idea is there a price increase for Celine in Singapore already ? Is Trapez going on a price hike too ?


----------



## sammix3

fandmcarebear said:


> OMG".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and LOOK AT THESE PRICES!!!!!
> 
> Tricolor mini $2950
> Small trapeze $2100
> Large trapeze $ 2300
> Trio $ 980
> Single color mini $ 2400
> box $ 2950 (this must be small size)



Any idea when the increased price of the trio is effective?


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> OMG".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and LOOK AT THESE PRICES!!!!!
> 
> Tricolor mini $2950
> Small trapeze $2100
> Large trapeze $ 2300
> Trio $ 980
> Single color mini $ 2400
> box $ 2950 (this must be small size)


 
Yeah, I saw that email, too... And immediately deleted it. 

I have a tri-colour at home that retailed for $1950 less than a year ago.


----------



## jenayb

^ Oh! I also wanted to mention that per that same email, Celine apparently has some new policy that one can only purchase 2 Luggage bags per 31 day period...!?


----------



## fandmcarebear

jenaywins said:


> ^ Oh! I also wanted to mention that per that same email, Celine apparently has some new policy that one can only purchase 2 Luggage bags per 31 day period...!?



Yah, what the f?  I swear it's getting crazy pants....I refuse to even put this up in the intel thread, I think it's too insulting right now...


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> Yah, what the f? I swear it's getting crazy pants....I refuse to even put this up in the intel thread, I think it's too insulting right now...


 
Nope. I won't post squat in the intel thread. Whatevs. So basically the bags have like doubled in cost, AND I am limited as to how much I can buy? Yeah, whatever. How are they even tracking us!? 

What a slap in the face......


----------



## moshi_moshi

jenaywins said:


> ^ Oh! I also wanted to mention that per that same email, Celine apparently has some new policy that one can only purchase 2 Luggage bags per 31 day period...!?


 
is this to prevent resellers from purchasing everything before people who actually want to buy and wear rather than sell?

i still don't agree with them being able to do this but that's the only reason i could think that they would do this?


----------



## NYCavalier

jenaywins said:


> Nope. I won't post squat in the intel thread. Whatevs. So basically the bags have like doubled in cost, AND I am limited as to how much I can buy? Yeah, whatever. How are they even tracking us!?
> 
> What a slap in the face......



I actually understand the 2 bag rule every 30 days. Chanel does it (if you are a regular customer and use one SA, they can waive the limit for you) and it prevents resellers from walking in, buying everything, and putting it online for much much more. 

And they can't track us -- it simply means 2 luggages at each store every 30 days. So you could buy 2 from Hirsh, 2 from Saks, 2 from Celine boutique, etc.

I do agree these increases are ridiculous though!!


----------



## iluvmybags

A lot of designers have the bag limit/30 day period.  Saks and Neimans have been doing this for years.  It usually happens when stock is limited and resellers are buying them up and selling them above retail on eBay.  2 bags/30 day period is actually generous, as most designers limit you to one!  (and it's per style, not designer) I was browsing eBay yesterday and was sickened by the inventory and prices of some eBay sellers.  I know a lot of those sellers bought their bags before the price increase, yet they're asking above the CURRENT retail price.  I realize there are eBay/pp fees, but when you do an auction, the eBay fees are $100 max, so the fees aren't as high as the profit some of these sellers stand to make.

Maybe with the limits in place, more luggage bags will become available for the buyers who really want them for themselves, rather than the resellers who want them only to profit.


----------



## Charmystique

Missynie said:


> Hi Charmystique! Any idea is there a price increase for Celine in Singapore already ? Is Trapez going on a price hike too ?



Hey! Yeah there's definitely a price increase for Singapore already. Just that I'm not sure about the Trapeze since I've yet to get one for myself.


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> ^ Oh! I also wanted to mention that per that same email, Celine apparently has some new policy that one can only purchase 2 Luggage bags per 31 day period...!?



In the UK, it's one mini, and one trapeze and one phantom every 6 MONTHS from the concessions!  Unless you're best buds with the manager there....


----------



## jenayb

bsufku said:


> In the UK, it's one mini, and one trapeze and one phantom every 6 MONTHS from the concessions!  Unless you're best buds with the manager there....


 
Wow!!!! Really!?  

What if you are a serious collector? You are just SOL!?


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> A lot of designers have the bag limit/30 day period. Saks and Neimans have been doing this for years. It usually happens when stock is limited and resellers are buying them up and selling them above retail on eBay. 2 bags/30 day period is actually generous, as most designers limit you to one! (and it's per style, not designer) I was browsing eBay yesterday and was sickened by the inventory and prices of some eBay sellers. I know a lot of those sellers bought their bags before the price increase, yet they're asking above the CURRENT retail price. I realize there are eBay/pp fees, but when you do an auction, the eBay fees are $100 max, so the fees aren't as high as the profit some of these sellers stand to make.
> 
> Maybe with the limits in place, more luggage bags will become available for the buyers who really want them for themselves, rather than the resellers who want them only to profit.


 
Makes sense... Although I really don't have an issue with sellers profiting, KWIM? There are some who are outright greedy, and I don't agree with that, but hey... that's business. Everyone is in everything for a profit.


----------



## dreamlet

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe with the limits in place, more luggage bags will become available for the buyers who really want them for themselves, rather than the resellers who want them only to profit.



Agree 


There are ways around the limits if you are really purchasing the bags for your own use. I don't have any problem with Celine trying to get the bags into the hands of their customers, and limit availability to resellers.


----------



## fatcat2523

My SA told me there will be another price increase in Fall...have anyone heard the news???


----------



## jenayb

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA told me there will be another price increase in Fall...have anyone heard the news???


 
Um, we are still copying with the one right now!!!


----------



## sammix3

bsufku said:


> In the UK, it's one mini, and one trapeze and one phantom every 6 MONTHS from the concessions!  Unless you're best buds with the manager there....



Wow that's crazy.


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> A lot of designers have the bag limit/30 day period.  Saks and Neimans have been doing this for years.  It usually happens when stock is limited and resellers are buying them up and selling them above retail on eBay.  2 bags/30 day period is actually generous, as most designers limit you to one!  (and it's per style, not designer) I was browsing eBay yesterday and was sickened by the inventory and prices of some eBay sellers.  I know a lot of those sellers bought their bags before the price increase, yet they're asking above the CURRENT retail price.  I realize there are eBay/pp fees, but when you do an auction, the eBay fees are $100 max, so the fees aren't as high as the profit some of these sellers stand to make.
> 
> Maybe with the limits in place, more luggage bags will become available for the buyers who really want them for themselves, rather than the resellers who want them only to profit.




I hope it is appropriate to comment, but several of us on here are resellers.  Fees on eBay are not a minimum of $100.  Fees in general between eBay and PayPal are approximately 10% of the purchase price including shipping, which I for one always insist on insurance and thus adds another 50 to the price.  Furthermore, the vast majority of the bags I sell go to women in other countries where Celine does not exist.  It is actually very rare for me to sell to someone in the US, because most can get them themselves.   Thus while I do understand the idea of making them accessible to everyone who wants them, there is nothing wrong with the free market where those of us who work at this, obtain bags and make them available to those who cannot get them or find them because they don't put in the time and energy we do.  How else can I fund my next personal Celine purchase???  
Ps yesterday I had a buyer accuse me that my mini on eBay was fake because I was selling below retail (2400), so as a seller you really can't win.


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> I hope it is appropriate to comment, but several of us on here are resellers.  Fees on eBay are not a minimum of $100.  Fees in general between eBay and PayPal are approximately 10% of the purchase price including shipping,


When you do an auction style listing, ebay fees are 9% of the final cost up to a maximum of $100 --


> 9.0% and applied to the total amount of the sale &#8212;including shipping (capped at $100)


 Fixed Price listings  are subject to a stepping scale, and the fees can go higher than $100.   That's why so many sellers are now doing auctions rather than BIN/Best  Offer listings -- the final fees are lower for an auction style listing



> Equal to or Over $1000.01 --
> 11% of the initial $50.00, plus 6% of the initial $50.01 - $1,000.00  plus 2.0% of the remaining closing value balance ($1,000.01 - closing  value)


----------



## iluvmybags

FYI -- flat case went up to $475 (from $440).  According to my Barneys SA, Celine prices went up across the board and aren't just reserved for the luggage and phantom bags


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> When you do an auction style listing, ebay fees are 9% of the final cost up to a maximum of $100 --
> 
> Fixed Price listings  are subject to a stepping scale, and the fees can go higher than $100.   That's why so many sellers are now doing auctions rather than BIN/Best  Offer listings -- the final fees are lower for an auction style listing



I am certainly not arguing about the best way to sell on eBay, that was of course not the point of my explanation, and furthermore you have missed the 3-4% fees charged by PayPal.  So between the two, depending on how you list, it is over 100.  Again not the point, and certainly not a conversation for here either.  We can agree to disagree.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Makes sense... Although I really don't have an issue with sellers profiting, KWIM? There are some who are outright greedy, and I don't agree with that, but hey... that's business. Everyone is in everything for a profit.


I have no problem with sellers selling for a small profit if they buy a bag and decide they don't want it or it won't work, and they can't return it -- but if it's possible to return, I'd rather see that person return the bag to the retailer so that someone else could have the chance to buy it.

I do have a problem with sellers who buy up bags that people are actively looking for and list them above retail cost -- especially when the seller KNOWS that people are actively looking for those bags at retail cost.  

How many people here have been actively looking for a pink mini?  And how many pink mini's are currently listed on ebay (or have been listed in the past few weeks) far above retail cost? That, IMO, is selfish and greedy and I don't approve of it.

(I feel this way about ANYTHING that's HTF and currently being sold on ebay -- and yes, I AM an ebay seller.  But if I have something I know other people want or are looking for, I do a 99 cent/no reserve auction with a BIN price that's equal to my cost, incl fees and let the bidders determine the final cost.)


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> FYI -- flat case went up to $475 (from $440).  According to my Barneys SA, Celine prices went up across the board and aren't just reserved for the luggage and phantom bags



The hibiscus orange pouch was $470 BEFORE the increase on Friday (i was quoted this price when i preordered back in november). The fall ones were $440.


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> I am certainly not arguing about the best way to sell on eBay, that was of course not the point of my explanation, and furthermore you have missed the 3-4% fees charged by PayPal.  So between the two, depending on how you list, it is over 100.  Again not the point, and certainly not a conversation for here either.  We can agree to disagree.


No, I'm not looking for an argument -- what I originally said was 


> I realize there are eBay/pp fees, but when you do an auction, the eBay fees are $100 max, so the fees aren't as high as the profit some of these sellers stand to make.


my point was that the excuse about ebay fees being so high is not entirely true, because auction style listings are only charged $100 max by ebay (and yes, there are paypal fees of 2.9% +.30).  I don't think it's fair to mislead buyers into thinking that sellers are being charged hundreds of dollars in fees.  When you add up all the fees, there's a far greater profit being made on ebay and that's what I don't like seeing.


----------



## iluvmybags

ilsecita said:


> The hibiscus orange pouch was $470 BEFORE the increase on Friday (i was quoted this price when i preordered back in november). The fall ones were $440.


I just figured they'd recently gone up because my SA told me she had the Beige/Black for $440 just last week?
was the beige/black from fall?


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> I just figured they'd recently gone up because my SA told me she had the Beige/Black for $440 just last week?
> was the beige/black from fall?



Lol! Seriously?! I thought Beige/black was from this season too. I haven't received my hibiscus/orange pouch so maybe I was quoted the wrong price?? I got one from fall for 440 and remember being told about the increase to 470 when I preordered ythe orange/hibiscus.


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> I have no problem with sellers selling for a small profit if they buy a bag and decide they don't want it or it won't work, and they can't return it -- but if it's possible to return, I'd rather see that person return the bag to the retailer so that someone else could have the chance to buy it.
> 
> I do have a problem with sellers who buy up bags that people are actively looking for and list them above retail cost -- especially when the seller KNOWS that people are actively looking for those bags at retail cost.
> 
> How many people here have been actively looking for a pink mini?  And how many pink mini's are currently listed on ebay (or have been listed in the past few weeks) far above retail cost? That, IMO, is selfish and greedy and I don't approve of it.
> 
> (I feel this way about ANYTHING that's HTF and currently being sold on ebay -- and yes, I AM an ebay seller.  But if I have something I know other people want or are looking for, I do a 99 cent/no reserve auction with a BIN price that's equal to my cost, incl fees and let the bidders determine the final cost.)


 

I am sure I had seen a bag of yours with a reserve price once, but that could be my mistake


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> I have no problem with sellers selling for a small profit if they buy a bag and decide they don't want it or it won't work, and they can't return it -- but if it's possible to return, I'd rather see that person return the bag to the retailer so that someone else could have the chance to buy it.
> 
> I do have a problem with sellers who buy up bags that people are actively looking for and list them above retail cost -- especially when the seller KNOWS that people are actively looking for those bags at retail cost.
> 
> How many people here have been actively looking for a pink mini? And how many pink mini's are currently listed on ebay (or have been listed in the past few weeks) far above retail cost? That, IMO, is selfish and greedy and I don't approve of it.
> 
> (I feel this way about ANYTHING that's HTF and currently being sold on ebay -- and yes, I AM an ebay seller. But if I have something I know other people want or are looking for, I do a 99 cent/no reserve auction with a BIN price that's equal to my cost, incl fees and let the bidders determine the final cost.)


 
I think this is always an interesting discussion because of all the different points of view.


----------



## im_smile

Megs said:


> Hi Celine ladies and gents!!!
> 
> I have a small, growing, Celine collection (Vlad needs to take a pic!!!). I had placed a Citron Nano on order a while back and it finally came in this week. I paid $1650 for it and that price was honored - but when I went into Kirna Zabete they told me the price went up to $2,000. The official tag also said $2,000.
> 
> But there is a bit of a discrepancy - I heard from another bag blogger that she said Bergdorfs said there was no price increase and neither did the Celine store in Miami.
> 
> Any of you know anything about this or can shed some light?!


i just got the new shipment from my SA, all the celine bags are going to increase the price for the next shipment, the nano going to be 2000, micro 2200 and mini will be 2400


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> I am sure I had seen a bag of yours with a reserve price once, but that could be my mistake


Yes, I did a reserve price auction on my gently used luggage bag -- and my reserve price was below retail (so was my final selling price).  I didn't buy the bag to sell, I didn't buy it to profit, but I also wasn't willing to let that one go far below retail, mainly because I sold it to recoup the funds I spent on a new one & I wasn't willing to sell that one as far below retail as most of my bags sell (and I still sold it for less than what I paid for the new one). I rarely list NWT bags on ebay unless it's something I bought for myself and it's too late to return -- and even then, I don't list those bags higher than retail

(If you're interested in some of my selling prices on ebay, please PM me, and I'd be happy to send you a list of my closed listings -- most of my designer bags sell FAR below retail, whether they're new or gently used, because I do 99 cent auctions with no reserves.  most people think I'm crazy for doing that, but I buy my bags to use, not sell.  If I decide to resell it later on, then anything I make on its sale is considered a profit as far as I'm concerned)


----------



## bsufku

jenaywins said:


> Wow!!!! Really!?
> 
> What if you are a serious collector? You are just SOL!?



If you're a serious collector you'd be on all the other waiting lists in the country with non concessions, like Browns, Matches etc......the concessions are only Harrods and Selfridges, but they definitely carry the biggest range


----------



## iluvmybags

im_smile said:


> i just got the new shipment from my SA, all the celine bags are going to increase the price for the next shipment, the nano going to be 2000, micro 2200 and mini will be 2400


they've actually already gone up as of last Friday


----------



## DollyAntics

fandmcarebear said:
			
		

> omg".............preorders for hirschleifers just came out and look at these prices!!!!!
> 
> Tricolor mini $2950
> small trapeze $2100
> large trapeze $ 2300
> trio $ 980
> single color mini $ 2400
> box $ 2950 (this must be small size)



wtf!!


----------



## DollyAntics

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> Yep! Saw that! I pre-ordered a mini.... My last one (hopefully!)



What did you order? Is this from the summer collection?? TIA!!


----------



## NYCavalier

DollyAntics said:


> What did you order? Is this from the summer collection?? TIA!!



Yep! Bright blue ("royal blue") smooth mini


----------



## OneufaKnd

I just purchased a black mini luggage from the Barney's in Chicago.  It rang up at $2400 but they honored the price on the tag, which was $2000.  Hurry and see if you can find them with the old tag!


----------



## kikiandlala

OneufaKnd said:


> I just purchased a black mini luggage from the Barney's in Chicago.  It rang up at $2400 but they honored the price on the tag, which was $2000.  Hurry and see if you can find them with the old tag!


I just returned my Black mini luggage (yeah, so stupid) 2weeks ago at the price of $2000 not knowing that there would be a price increase and now I wanted it back.  Saks just put a new price tag($2400) over the old price tag even though it was from the old shipment (inventory at $ 2000 price tag) so my local SA would not honored the old price...and it was not even 1/24 yet.


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> I think this is always an interesting discussion because of all the different points of view.


indeed.



fandmcarebear said:


> I am certainly not arguing about the best way to sell on eBay, that was of course not the point of my explanation, and furthermore you have missed the 3-4% fees charged by PayPal.  So between the two, depending on how you list, it is over 100.  Again not the point, and certainly not a conversation for here either.  We can agree to disagree.



Experienced sellers understand the burden of the overhead of buying bags and floating that cost along with the hundreds of dollars it can cost to list in the manner which best suits each situation. Educated buyers know that sellers  bear this overhead for months, and appreciate the extremely hard work that goes into trying to help people while being sensitive to what is fair in all sides. Although these and other bags are hard to find, many resellers have suppliers not available to the mass public. Being business savvy and entering into mutually-consensual agreements equals success all around. 


iluvmybags said:


> I have no problem with sellers selling for a small profit if they buy a bag and decide they don't want it or it won't work, and they can't return it -- but if it's possible to return, I'd rather see that person return the bag to the retailer so that someone else could have the chance to buy it.
> 
> I do have a problem with sellers who buy up bags that people are actively looking for and list them above retail cost -- especially when the seller KNOWS that people are actively looking for those bags at retail cost.
> 
> How many people here have been actively looking for a pink mini?  And how many pink mini's are currently listed on ebay (or have been listed in the past few weeks) far above retail cost? That, IMO, is selfish and greedy and I don't approve of it.
> 
> (I feel this way about ANYTHING that's HTF and currently being sold on ebay -- and yes, I AM an ebay seller.  But if I have something I know other people want or are looking for, I do a 99 cent/no reserve auction with a BIN price that's equal to my cost, incl fees and let the bidders determine the final cost.)



Every bidder determines what and if they will pay simply by choosing to bid or not to bid. If someone assigns a value to an item they wish to own, the seller is not selfish for offering it. The buyer still chooses the price.



ilsecita said:


> Lol! Seriously?! I thought Beige/black was from this season too. I haven't received my hibiscus/orange pouch so maybe I was quoted the wrong price?? I got one from fall for 440 and remember being told about the increase to 470 when I preordered ythe orange/hibiscus.



The nude/black and Hibiscus pouches are Resort, and did cost $480ish. Now all will cost $520 to $550. Trios will be $990.


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Experienced sellers understand the burden of the overhead of buying bags and floating that cost along with the hundreds of dollars it can cost to list in the manner which best suits each situation. Educated buyers know that sellers  bear this overhead for months, and appreciate the extremely hard work that goes into trying to help people while being sensitive to what is fair in all sides. Although these and other bags are hard to find, many resellers have suppliers not available to the mass public. Being business savvy and entering into mutually-consensual agreements equals success all around.
> 
> 
> Every bidder determines what and if they will pay simply by choosing to bid or not to bid. If someone assigns a value to an item they wish to own, the seller is not selfish for offering it. The buyer still chooses the price.
> 
> 
> 
> The nude/black and Hibiscus pouches are Resort, and did cost $480ish. Now all will cost $520 to $550. Trios will be $990.


----------



## kikiandlala

so, who gets the extra money that store made off from the old inventory items with the revised price(new increased price)? store? or Celine?  hmmmm......??  they were shipped to the store before the price increase.....


----------



## HeathJo

kikiandlala said:


> so, who gets the extra money that store made off from the old inventory items with the revised price(new increased price)? store? or Celine?  hmmmm......??  they were shipped to the store before the price increase.....



Looking at a seller's feedback shows what the bags sell for ultimately, minus fees, yet not all sellers get their inventory from stores, but suppliers or reps of the brand.


----------



## jenayb

kikiandlala said:


> so, who gets the extra money that store made off from the old inventory items with the revised price(new increased price)? store? or Celine?  hmmmm......??  they were shipped to the store before the price increase.....





HeathJo said:


> Looking at a seller's feedback shows what the bags sell for ultimately, minus fees, yet not all sellers get their inventory from stores, but suppliers or reps of the brand.



I interpret her post as wanting to know if the actual retail location keeps the difference; correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Swanky

Let's get back ON TOPIC please 
Also, please do not PM one another about their eBay auctions  Ebay has messaging, use that please.

Here's a reminder of what this topic is about:


> But there is a bit of a discrepancy - I heard from another bag blogger that she said Bergdorfs said there was no price increase and neither did the Celine store in Miami.



:back2topic:


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> I interpret her post as wanting to know if the actual retail location keeps the difference; correct me if I am wrong.



In that case the brand usually dictates the increase and demands higher minimum buys and premiums from the store.


----------



## iluvmybags

HeathJo said:


> i
> The nude/black and Hibiscus pouches are Resort, and did cost $480ish. Now all will cost $520 to $550. Trios will be $990.


the Hibiscus pouch is currently $475 -- this is up from $440


----------



## indi3r4

HeathJo said:


> Bergdorf's will increase in February, and Celine BH said they will increase when Spring bags begin to ship.
> 
> *It was good while it lasted. Greedy b*stards!*



word. 
If the boutique didn't do it until Spring bags ship, why can they control dept. store to do the same?


----------



## iluvmybags

HeathJo said:


> Bergdorf's will increase in February, and Celine BH said they will increase when Spring bags begin to ship.
> Neiman's will increase January 24th
> It was good while it lasted. Greedy b*stards!




I suspect Celine's all too frequent price increases and bag limits/month have more to do with reducing the number of second hand sellers than it does with punishing the people who buy Celine bags to actually use.  It's just unfortunate that those are the very buyers who ultimately end up on the loosing end of the stick.  As for being greedy b*stards . . . . I don't blame Celine one bit for wanting to be the ones making the profit on THEIR handbags rather than the greedy resellers


----------



## Missynie

Charmystique said:


> Hey! Yeah there's definitely a price increase for Singapore already. Just that I'm not sure about the Trapeze since I've yet to get one for myself.


okies thanks dearie for the info!


----------



## sharonnn

Hi guys

I'm new to Celine and am now looking to take the plunge with a mini luggage 
Any idea how much the mini luggage would cost in Milan and Paris? I'm from Asia and will be going on 1st Feb for work..

Help appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jaded81

Actually would like to comment that for sellers like me (personal seller not reseller) located outside US like on Singapore, we only end up getting 84% after eBay and paypal fees.


----------



## Jaded81

Jaded81 said:
			
		

> Actually would like to comment that for sellers like me (personal seller not reseller) located outside US like on Singapore, we only end up getting 84% after eBay and paypal fees.



Sorry would like to add that this is if we list items on US eBay


----------



## Jaded81

Anyways, so the price increase has already officially happened ?


----------



## DollyAntics

NYCavalier said:


> Yep! Bright blue ("royal blue") smooth mini


 

NICE!!!  I have the smooth cobalt and it's yummy! I want to order a new smooth mini but not sure what the price increase in the UK is going to be!


----------



## Charmystique

Missynie said:


> okies thanks dearie for the info!



No problem dear. (: You might wanna go check the NAC boutique yourself?


----------



## Hdream

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I suspect Celine's all too frequent price increases and bag limits/month have more to do with reducing the number of second hand sellers than it does with punishing the people who buy Celine bags to actually use.  It's just unfortunate that those are the very buyers who ultimately end up on the loosing end of the stick.  As for being greedy b*stards . . . . I don't blame Celine one bit for wanting to be the ones making the profit on THEIR handbags rather than the greedy resellers



Im so with you on that train! I only got one luggage in fluo orange not from singapore but geneva, impossible for people to get on waiting list here. I'm russian, and I'm leaving in Singapore for over 8 years, I can see all that nasty resellers making huge profit and still complaining here for price increase. No respect, but in stores here i mean SA's don't really care who they selling!


----------



## CaptainMandy

sharonnn said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> I'm new to Celine and am now looking to take the plunge with a mini luggage
> Any idea how much the mini luggage would cost in Milan and Paris? I'm from Asia and will be going on 1st Feb for work..
> 
> Help appreciated! Thanks in advance!



Dear&#65292;on page 10, CHLOEGLAMOUR gave the info., starting from 1st Feb., Mini will be &euro;1600, I suppose in Milan or Paris, it should be  the same..Moreover, my experience in Paris, it's quite difficult to get ur preferred color available.


----------



## fandmcarebear

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## sharonnn

CaptainMandy said:


> Dear&#65292;on page 10, CHLOEGLAMOUR gave the info., starting from 1st Feb., Mini will be &euro;1600, I suppose in Milan or Paris, it should be  the same..Moreover, my experience in Paris, it's quite difficult to get ur preferred color available.


Hi Captain Mandy, 
Thank you!


----------



## Paoletta

im searching a celine mini luggage cobalt blue. who can help me??


----------



## jenayb

Why are we still talking about resellers??? Who cares if people are making huge profits?  

Can we get back to the topic of this thread - the actual Celine price increases?


----------



## naling

While I understand the prices of popular brands increasing every so often on the business end, and even a little bit on the supply/demand/exclusivity end, this one by Celine is just...outrageous, for lack of a better word! When I think about how just 6 months ago, I strolled into Barneys and picked up an Anthracite Mini just sitting there that was marked $1650, but DIDN'T BUY IT, I want to vomit a little. Especially since now it's $2400?! This is Chanel-level crazy going on here. 

It may have hurt my wallet, but I'm glad I got a drummed Micro coming to me this week - it'll be my second luggage and my last, because that's it for me. Buh-bye, Celine. It was beautiful and increasingly painful(ly expensive) while it lasted.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Why are we still talking about resellers??? Who cares if people are making huge profits?
> 
> Can we get back to the topic of this thread - the actual Celine price increases?


Maybe because a lot of people believe one has everything to do with the other?


----------



## butterfly_baby

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> * price increase  for EUROPE too :mini luggages will be 1600euro from february 1  (now 1350 euro) *



does this mean price increase for Europe starts on Feb 1st?

or in other words: does somebody know if 1600 for the SMALL PHANTOM is the price before or after the increase? 
I emailed Paris and the SA first said 1400 and then suddenly "oh no, mistake, it is 1600" .. so 

I would appreciate any answer  thanks )


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

butterfly_baby said:


> does this mean price increase for Europe starts on Feb 1st?
> 
> or in other words: does somebody know if 1600&#8364; for the SMALL PHANTOM is the price before or after the increase?
> I emailed Paris and the SA first said 1400 and then suddenly "oh no, mistake, it is 1600" .. so
> 
> I would appreciate any answer  thanks )


sorry don't know the new price of phantom but the new price on MINI LUGGAGES FROM FEB. 1 WILL BE 1600 EURO( now 1350) 
 ...i am afraid also other styles will increase of 20%


----------



## HeathJo

butterfly_baby said:


> does this mean price increase for Europe starts on Feb 1st?
> 
> or in other words: does somebody know if 1600 for the SMALL PHANTOM is the price before or after the increase?
> I emailed Paris and the SA first said 1400 and then suddenly "oh no, mistake, it is 1600" .. so
> 
> I would appreciate any answer  thanks )



I believe the 1600 is post-increase, as the medium phantoms I believe are now 1800 euros. Further, I have two close sources in Italy who have repryed a 15% to 20% increase that began this week. Hope that helps, even though it hurts!


----------



## fandmcarebear

HeathJo said:


> indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> Experienced sellers understand the burden of the overhead of buying bags and floating that cost along with the hundreds of dollars it can cost to list in the manner which best suits each situation. Educated buyers know that sellers  bear this overhead for months, and appreciate the extremely hard work that goes into trying to help people while being sensitive to what is fair in all sides. Although these and other bags are hard to find, many resellers have suppliers not available to the mass public. Being business savvy and entering into mutually-consensual agreements equals success all around.
> 
> 
> Every bidder determines what and if they will pay simply by choosing to bid or not to bid. If someone assigns a value to an item they wish to own, the seller is not selfish for offering it. The buyer still chooses the price.
> 
> 
> 
> The nude/black and Hibiscus pouches are Resort, and did cost $480ish. Now all will cost $520 to $550. Trios will be $990.





Don't know how I missed this, but thank you for posting a well thought out and professional reply.  I appreciate the way you speak in a clear manner with a confident yet appropriate air.  Could not say it better myself.


----------



## iluvmybags

well, at least there appears to be a greater chance of scoring a Celine from an authorized retailer and not much need to buy from ebay or put money into a resller's pocket -- in just the last few days, several department stores & specialty boutiques have reported fairly large inventories of Celine bags, so hopefully, everyone who wants one will be able to buy their bag at retail cost, sooner rather than later, leaving reseller's with an inventory of bags they can't unload


----------



## Blo0ondi

enough brands with those insain price increases 
i understand from a businees point of vew why woukd they do that.. but that wll hurt my wallet "sad" i'm stll decdng between a phantom and a min!


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> well, at least there appears to be a greater chance of scoring a Celine from an authorized retailer and not much need to buy from ebay or put money into a resller's pocket -- in just the last few days, several department stores & specialty boutiques have reported fairly large inventories of Celine bags, so hopefully, everyone who wants one will be able to buy their bag at retail cost, sooner rather than later, leaving reseller's with an inventory of bags they can't unload



Why are you so bitterly against resellers? I truly do not understand.


----------



## lovemyangels

This is a public forum.  Both sides have choices of speak up or leave it, right?  I saw value points from both sides, and I believe members could make their own judgements.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Why are you so bitterly against resellers? I truly do not understand.



Because I don't like the fact that they "hog" bags that people are actively looking for, selling them at prices higher than retail, reducing the chances of someone finding those same bags at retail - take the Fluro pink luggage bag.  How many have we seen one bay over the last month, and how much above retail were they being sold for?  How many of those bags do you think were purchased BEFORE the most recent price increase?  Now, how many people are looking for that same Fluro pink luggage?  Considering that most retailers only get one or two of each color, if resellers are buying all the popular colors, where does that leave the buyers who a really want one for themselves? (you even asked the question about whether or not well see increases on eBay after this most recent price increase - if the resellers bought these bags BEFORE the most recent price increase, why should be see an increase?  But that's not reality - the reality is, most ebay sellers will raise their prices along with Celine, and there's really no good reason for them to do that if their inventory was purchased before the price increase)

There's a burgundy/ivory/grey Trapeze on eBay right now.  I want that bag so bad I can taste it.  But the sellers asking $2700 - for a $1900 bag!  I'm not about to put $700 in that sellers pocket because of their greed.  It's just too bad that it's another bag gone from the retail shelves and is one less bag available for someone who really wants it.

I've never approved of that kind of behavior and I never will.  And the harder sellers try to justify their actions and the reasons they resell, well, it only makes me dislike them even more.  We all have a weakness when it comes to handbags (otherwise, we wouldn't be here), but the majority of us find ways to buy ourselves new bags without resorting to reselling.  And with these recent price increases its getting harder and harder for some people to buy the bags they love and want. When resellers buy up all the popular, HTF bags to resell at a profit, it just makes it even harder.  It's just too bad that the people looking for a Fluro pink luggage missed out on the chance to buy that bag before this most recent increase because numerous resellers bought them up to sell at prices even higher than the increase for themselves


----------



## sarah7487

Actually that's how most of us get our Hermes Birkins- from resellers. And unless the demand of the willing-to-above-retail drops, the supply will definitely continue. 

To the eyes of those hunting for the HG bag, the resellers are welcomed with open arms. To those of us who do not agree with the premium markup and the resellers getting the HG that we want; we boycott them. 

At te end of the day, it all falls into our hands as customers- whether we are wiling to pay above retail to save the hassle of hunting down the bags; or do we want to boycott resellers? no one is right or wrong-
It's just preferences. 

To me, this is shopping in the 21st century 



iluvmybags said:


> Because I don't like the fact that they "hog" bags that people are actively looking for, selling them at prices higher than retail, reducing the chances of someone finding those same bags at retail - take the Fluro pink luggage bag.  How many have we seen one bay over the last month, and how much above retail were they being sold for?  How many of those bags do you think were purchased BEFORE the most recent price increase?  Now, how many people are looking for that same Fluro pink luggage?  Considering that most retailers only get one or two of each color, if resellers are buying all the popular colors, where does that leave the buyers who a really want one for themselves? (you even asked the question about whether or not well see increases on eBay after this most recent price increase - if the resellers bought these bags BEFORE the most recent price increase, why should be see an increase?  But that's not reality - the reality is, most ebay sellers will raise their prices along with Celine, and there's really no good reason for them to do that if their inventory was purchased before the price increase)
> 
> There's a burgundy/ivory/grey Trapeze on eBay right now.  I want that bag so bad I can taste it.  But the sellers asking $2700 - for a $1900 bag!  I'm not about to put $700 in that sellers pocket because of their greed.  It's just too bad that it's another bag gone from the retail shelves and is one less bag available for someone who really wants it.
> 
> I've never approved of that kind of behavior and I never will.  And the harder sellers try to justify their actions and the reasons they resell, well, it only makes me dislike them even more.  We all have a weakness when it comes to handbags (otherwise, we wouldn't be here), but the majority of us find ways to buy ourselves new bags without resorting to reselling.  And with these recent price increases its getting harder and harder for some people to buy the bags they love and want. When resellers buy up all the popular, HTF bags to resell at a profit, it just makes it even harder.  It's just too bad that the people looking for a Fluro pink luggage missed out on the chance to buy that bag before this most recent increase because numerous resellers bought them up to sell at prices even higher than the increase for themselves


----------



## bumble1

sarah7487 said:


> Actually that's how most of us get our Hermes Birkins- from resellers. And unless the demand of the willing-to-above-retail drops, the supply will definitely continue.
> 
> To the eyes of those hunting for the HG bag, the resellers are welcomed with open arms. To those of us who do not agree with the premium markup and the resellers getting the HG that we want; we boycott them.
> 
> At te end of the day, it all falls into our hands as customers- whether we are wiling to pay above retail to save the hassle of hunting down the bags; or do we want to boycott resellers? no one is right or wrong-
> It's just preferences.
> 
> To me, this is shopping in the 21st century



I'm frustrated with the reselling situation, and I don't want to universally bash all of them, but I don't think they play fair (not that life is supposed to be fair I suppose). The issue is not that they "save" us the hassle of finding a hard to find bag...they literally add more hassle because we have to try that much harder to find one! I can't even count how many times I had to call various stores to hunt my Luggages down, and I know many went to people who wanted them for themselves, but clearly resellers were part of the picture. They're one (though not the only) reason why these bags are so very hard to come by, so I don't I don't see them as doing most people a service except mostly themselves...and to many a disservice.

I don't think it's going to change anytime soon so I try not let myself get too aggravated over it...


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> There's a burgundy/ivory/grey Trapeze on eBay right now. I want that bag so bad I can taste it. But the sellers asking $2700 - for a $1900 bag! I'm not about to put $700 in that sellers pocket because of their greed. It's just too bad that it's another bag gone from the retail shelves and is one less bag available for someone who really wants it.


 
It is certainly a personal choice.  I  myself bought that same color trapeze for myself for $2400 because I had been looking for it for months and was so very thankful that the seller in Italy was able to get one.  I felt it worth the extra money because it was something I wanted, and there was no way I was going to find it here in the US.  

On the other hand, the pink luggages, its really crazy what is happening on ebay right now.  Many of those pinks are being posted at reasonable prices, for instance one was posted for $1999, 2 weeks ago.  That bag sold for $3100!!!   That was the buyers WANTING that bag, not the seller.  So there is both sides: women getting the bags they desire, and sellers able to aid in the process.  

I personally have bought from multiple resellers (some tfprs on this forum even), and have always paid a premium, but in my head, I still consider myself thankful for them having provided me the joy of getting the bag I needed. 

I do respect and understand both sides.


----------



## iluvmybags

sarah7487 said:


> Actually that's how most of us get our Hermes Birkins- from resellers. And unless the demand of the willing-to-above-retail drops, the supply will definitely continue.
> 
> To the eyes of those hunting for the HG bag, the resellers are welcomed with open arms. To those of us who do not agree with the premium markup and the resellers getting the HG that we want; we boycott them.
> 
> At te end of the day, it all falls into our hands as customers- whether we are wiling to pay above retail to save the hassle of hunting down the bags; or do we want to boycott resellers? no one is right or wrong-
> It's just preferences.
> 
> To me, this is shopping in the 21st century



The thing about Hermes bags is you can't normally walk into Hermes or a department store and buy a Birkin or Kelly right then and there.  There are waiting lists involved for every color.  Not so with Celine - just look up in the Intel thread at the inventory posted over the last few days.  The demand for Celine isn't so high that buyers welcome resellers.  Not like Hermes

And 21st century or not, if resellers didn't buy as many Luggage bags, there be far more to fill the need/want.


----------



## sarah7487

Well said 




fandmcarebear said:


> It is certainly a personal choice.  I  myself bought that same color trapeze for myself for $2400 because I had been looking for it for months and was so very thankful that the seller in Italy was able to get one.  I felt it worth the extra money because it was something I wanted, and there was no way I was going to find it here in the US.
> 
> On the other hand, the pink luggages, its really crazy what is happening on ebay right now.  Many of those pinks are being posted at reasonable prices, for instance one was posted for $1999, 2 weeks ago.  That bag sold for $3100!!!   That was the buyers WANTING that bag, not the seller.  So there is both sides: women getting the bags they desire, and sellers able to aid in the process.
> 
> I personally have bought from multiple resellers (some tfprs on this forum even), and have always paid a premium, but in my head, I still consider myself thankful for them having provided me the joy of getting the bag I needed.
> 
> I do respect and understand both sides.


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> It is certainly a personal choice. I myself bought that same color trapeze for myself for $2400 because I had been looking for it for months and was so very thankful that the seller in Italy was able to get one. I felt it worth the extra money because it was something I wanted, and there was no way I was going to find it here in the US.
> 
> On the other hand, the pink luggages, its really crazy what is happening on ebay right now. Many of those pinks are being posted at reasonable prices, for instance one was posted for $1999, 2 weeks ago. That bag sold for $3100!!! That was the buyers WANTING that bag, not the seller. So there is both sides: women getting the bags they desire, and sellers able to aid in the process.
> 
> I personally have bought from multiple resellers (some tfprs on this forum even), and have always paid a premium, but in my head, I still consider myself thankful for them having provided me the joy of getting the bag I needed.
> 
> I do respect and understand both sides.


 
Absolutely well said. 



iluvmybags said:


> *The thing about Hermes bags is you can't normally walk into Hermes or a department store and buy a Birkin or Kelly right then and there.* There are waiting lists involved for every color. Not so with Celine - just look up in the Intel thread at the inventory posted over the last few days. The demand for Celine isn't so high that buyers welcome resellers. Not like Hermes
> 
> And 21st century or not, if resellers didn't buy as many Luggage bags, there be far more to fill the need/want.


 
This actually is not true. You can very easily walk in and purchase a Kelly or a Birkin. But anyways getting back to topic.. I'll say this.

Resellers have absolutely nothing to do with the recent increases, and to be honest I think being bitter or angry at them is ridiculous. Everyone is here to make a profit & put food on the table. The more money, the better. I make every penny of my clients that I can in my real life job, frankly, and I don't knock resellers for doing the same. Also, as *fandm* mentioned.. It's the buyers driving these prices up. Not the sellers.  

And at the end of the day, as frustrated as I am with the rabid Celine price increases, and as much as I feel that they are absolutely premature... Their job is to rake in cash. Not appease me. Yes, this will deter me from buying. Yes I feel insulted. But are they wrong? I don't really think so. They are a for-profit fashion house. This isn't a charity.


----------



## sarah7487

Yes totally agree. With the rapid increase of price, it's still up to us to decide if we still wanna buy the brand and decide if we wanna stop buying from resellers  we all gotta earn a living

And after all, it's just bags 




jenaywins said:


> Absolutely well said.
> 
> 
> 
> This actually is not true. You can very easily walk in and purchase a Kelly or a Birkin. But anyways getting back to topic.. I'll say this.
> 
> Resellers have absolutely nothing to do with the recent increases, and to be honest I think being bitter or angry at them is ridiculous. Everyone is here to make a profit & put food on the table. The more money, the better. I make every penny of my clients that I can in my real life job, frankly, and I don't knock resellers for doing the same. Also, as *fandm* mentioned.. It's the buyers driving these prices up. Not the sellers.
> 
> And at the end of the day, as frustrated as I am with the rabid Celine price increases, and as much as I feel that they are absolutely premature... Their job is to rake in cash. Not appease me. Yes, this will deter me from buying. Yes I feel insulted. But are they wrong? I don't really think so. They are a for-profit fashion house. This isn't a charity.


----------



## jenayb

sarah7487 said:


> Yes aptotally agree. With the rapid increase of price, it's still up to us to decide if we still wanna buy the brand and decide if we wanna stop buying from resellers  we all gotta earn a living


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> And 21st century or not,* if resellers didn't buy as many Luggage bags, there be far more to fill the need/want*.


 
I am not sure I agree with this..., if one reseller is selling a pink luggage and 70 women are bidding on it, then instead of that one bag being available to one person, the reseller has given 70 women the opportunity to own it.  They then decide how important it is for them to have it, and how much they are willing to spend. To me, it seems fair.  Many many women do not live near a store or boutique which sells these bags.  celine wont ship internationally, so this gives even more women the opportunity to purchase bags they cannot get ahold of otherwise.


----------



## jenayb

fandmcarebear said:


> I am not sure I agree with this..., if one reseller is selling a pink luggage and 70 women are bidding on it, then instead of that one bag being available to one person, the reseller has given 70 women the opportunity to own it.  They then decide how important it is for them to have it, and how much they are willing to spend. To me, it seems fair.  Many many women do not live near a store or boutique which sells these bags.  celine wont ship internationally, so this gives even more women the opportunity to purchase bags they cannot get ahold of otherwise.



Yes. And to expand on this, women who do not have a relationship with an SA will not have a shot at htf bags to begin with. But again....
The resale market has nothing to do with the price increases from Celine direct.


----------



## iluvmybags

Then I guess I'm in the minority -- I'm not about to profit from one person's misfortune, whether it be where they live or whether they have a reliable sales associates to help them.  If I have something someone else wants, and I decide I no longer want it, I'm going to make it available for what it cost me.  I don't collect handbags to profit and I don't use this forum as a springboard for sales.  What's funny is how much everyone complains about the price increases, yet sees no problem with the resellers asking for even MORE than the most recent price increase.  So it's wrong for Celine to raise the price of their own merchandise, but not wrong for sellers -- who have no hand in making the product or the relationship with the brand whatsoever - to make an even greater profit than the retailers 


fandmcarebear said:


> I* am not sure I agree with this..., if one reseller is selling a pink luggage and 70 women are bidding on it, then instead of that one bag being available to one person, the reseller has given 70 women the opportunity to own it.  They then decide how important it is for them to have it, and how much they are willing to spend.* To me, it seems fair.  Many many women do not live near a store or boutique which sells these bags.  celine wont ship internationally, so this gives even more women the opportunity to purchase bags they cannot get ahold of otherwise.



This is a ridiculous statement and what I meant by trying to justify reselling -- those same 70 women would have the chance to buy the bag from a retailer if they wanted.  Only one person wins an auction -- 70 women just drive the price up and put the profits in sellers' pockets


----------



## jenayb

^^ "Misfortune?" 

I think this is taking things way too far. 

Also, the statement made by *fandm* wasn't ridiculous at all. I don't think that's a very fair thing to say. What she said made 100% total sense. I just don't understand all this anger directed toward resellers, but I guess it's something personal.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Yes. And to expand on this, women who do not have a relationship with an SA will not have a shot at htf bags to begin with. *But again....
> The resale market has nothing to do with the price increases from Celine direct.*


I disagree with this statement -- prices go up when there's a demand for certain bags, just as the number of resellers increase once a bag gains notoriety and popularity. Compare the number of Celine Luggage bags on ebay today to that of a year ago.  The numbers probably tripled (at least).  If the bag hadn't been popular, there's less a chance the price would have increased so drastically and even lesser a chance that we'd see so many of the bags on the second hand market.  Resellers grab up the "good" bags because of their relationships with SAs and suppliers, while every day shoppers who are just looking for a bag for their own personal use call store after store adding their names to waiting lists -- some of those buyers may resort to ebay if all else fails, but many more wait out hoping to finally find one at retail price.  The demand goes up, as does the price.  

I completely believe that price increases and limits on the number of bags purchased each month has a lot to do with resellers - Celine wouldn't limit the number of bags purchased each month unless they were concerned that the profits are going into other people's pockets rather than their own.  What other possible reason could Celine (or any other designer/retailer) have for instilling limits on the number of bags purchased by one person be?  What do they care if one person wants to own 5 or 10 Luggage bags and wants to purchase them all at once?  They probably don't, but when one person is buying 5 or 10 of one particular style, the chances are high that they're probably turning around and reselling those bags at a profit and not just an avid collector


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> ^^ "Misfortune?"
> 
> I think this is taking things way too far.
> 
> Also, the statement made by *fandm* wasn't ridiculous at all. I don't think that's a very fair thing to say. What she said made 100% total sense. *I just don't understand all this anger directed toward resellers, but I guess it's something personal.*


No, it's not personal -- you keep asking me, and I keep explaining my reasons.  You can either except it or not.  I'm not asking you why you're so nonchalant about resellers, am I? You have your opinion, I have mine.


----------



## Chloe_concord

iluvmybags said:


> I disagree with this statement -- prices go up when there's a demand for certain bags, just as the number of resellers increase once a bag gains notoriety and popularity. Compare the number of Celine Luggage bags on ebay today to that of a year ago.  The numbers probably tripled (at least).  If the bag hadn't been popular, there's less a chance the price would have increased so drastically and even lesser a chance that we'd see so many of the bags on the second hand market.  Resellers grab up the "good" bags because of their relationships with SAs and suppliers, while every day shoppers who are just looking for a bag for their own personal use call store after store adding their names to waiting lists -- some of those buyers may resort to ebay if all else fails, but many more wait out hoping to finally find one at retail price.  The demand goes up, as does the price.
> 
> I completely believe that price increases and limits on the number of bags purchased each month has a lot to do with resellers - Celine wouldn't limit the number of bags purchased each month unless they were concerned that the profits are going into other people's pockets rather than their own.  What other possible reason could Celine (or any other designer/retailer) have for instilling limits on the number of bags purchased by one person be?  What do they care if one person wants to own 5 or 10 Luggage bags and wants to purchase them all at once?  They probably don't, but when one person is buying 5 or 10 of one particular style, the chances are high that they're probably turning around and reselling those bags at a profit and not just an avid collector



Very well said...


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> No, it's not personal -- you keep asking me, and I keep explaining my reasons. You can either except it or not. I'm not asking you why you're so nonchalant about resellers, am I? You have your opinion, I have mine.


 
Nonchalant?

You're crossing over into not only being insulting, but you are making this extremely personal.... Beyond what I was asking you seeing as you take such a hard and inexplicable stance. So I'll say this and then I think I'm done here, because this is not what this thread is even about. 

Celine does not care about resellers. Celine is not introducing rapid increases because of said resellers. And frankly, resellers have just as much right to make a large profit a any other company or indivual. They are not preying on "unfortunate" people who were not able to buy at retail. They are making an honest living. Buyers have the freedom of choice. Choose to purchase, or choose not to purchase. Scammers and cheats should be who you are on the hunt for - not resellers who are doing nothing wrong. And you know that there are reseller who frequent this forum, so how is this anything short of a personal attack on them? I think it's distasteful. 

I do not understand you point of view and respectfully disagree. And that's that.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> ^^ "Misfortune?"
> 
> I think this is taking things way too far.
> 
> Also, the statement made by *fandm* wasn't ridiculous at all. I don't think that's a very fair thing to say. What she said made 100% total sense. I just don't understand all this anger directed toward resellers, but I guess it's something personal.


Ok, so perhaps my choice of words wasn't the most accurate -- I'm referring to people who don't have easy access to the brand, personal relationships with SAs or the time (or money) to spend as much time as other hunting down one of these bags -- for lack of a better word, I chose misfortune. My point is, I'm not going to take advantage of those people who don't have access to the same things I do -- if I can help somebody, I will, without profit.  If I found a pink luggage today, I'd make it available to someone I know who really wants it and only ask that they cover the fees it would cost to ship/accept payment, even tho I know I could put it on ebay and probably make a couple hundred bucks.  I don't need to profit from one person's love of a particular bag (or any item), just as I don't like it when I'm looking for something HTF and the only way I can get it is by putting a profit of more than 2x the original retail cost in the seller's pocket.  No thank you -- I don't need anything that bad that I need to encourage greed (it's just like when Missoni for Target was the hot ticket -- prices on ebay soared above the cost of "real" Missoni.  It was ridiculous.  Whereas if I decided not to keep something I had, I sold it for exactly what it cost me -- I made absolutely no money on those items, but it could have been a real easy profit to make.  I could have paid for everything I bought by reselling everything I decided not to keep at 2x the original cost -- but why should I profit because I was "lucky" enough to find what I wanted, and someone else just missed out or lived somewhere that Target doesn't ship to?)


----------



## jenayb

^ Agree to disagree.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Nonchalant?
> 
> You're crossing over into not only being insulting, but you are making this extremely personal.... Beyond what I was asking you seeing as you take such a hard and inexplicable stance. So I'll say this and then I think I'm done here, because this is not what this thread is even about.
> 
> Celine does not care about resellers. Celine is not introducing rapid increases because of said resellers. And frankly, resellers have just as much right to make a large profit a any other company or indivual. They are not preying on "unfortunate" people who were not able to buy at retail. They are making an honest living. Buyers have the freedom of choice. Choose to purchase, or choose not to purchase. Scammers and cheats should be who you are on the hunt for - not resellers who are doing nothing wrong. And you know that there are reseller who frequent this forum, so how is this anything short of a personal attack on them? I think it's distasteful.
> 
> I do not understand you point of view and respectfully disagree. And that's that.


That's fine if you disagree with me, but you keep making statements like it's fact -- do you know for a fact that Celine doesn't care about resellers?  I guess I don't understand the bag limit/person then if they don't.  Why would they care if one person bought one luggage bag or 5 in a 30-day period?  Unless they're concerned that the people who buy that many bags are using them to make a profit.  It doesn't make any sense to impose limits on a shopper. If they were as greedy as it's been suggested or "preying on unfortunate people", they wouldn't be instilling limits on the number of bags any one person could buy --


----------



## naling

My friend who worked in the buying office of Saks told me that sometimes Saks will put restrictions on how many of one item a single person can buy (you can see the notices sometimes online for certain products), and that the purpose IS to deter people from buying up all the stock of a popular item and then reselling them for profit. I also used to work for a popular luxury jewelry company in the legal department, and one of the main concerns was how to stop counterfeiters and people from buying too much and taking it to other countries to resell, and putting limitations on how many a person could buy was definitely discussed heavily.

Now, it make sense to me if that's why Celine is putting restrictions on the number of bags a person can buy, and I guess that exponentially increasing the price every few months could go hand-in-hand with that, but it's likely a combination of all the things people have brought up already: deterring resellers, capitalizing on the "IT" bag status, wanting to become a more exclusive brand, etc etc. What seems to be a little unreal about the Celine price increases in particular is their frequency. I think Jenay said it earlier (correct me if I'm wrong), but if they keep going down this path, they will soon alienate a lot of their fans and following - the way that Chanel has for many. They may not be a "new" house, but their popularity is due entirely to Phoebe Philo, and what if she decides to leave them? Their insane prices for IMPERFECT quality (see: complaints about the lining, complaints about the black edging being painted on funny) will be a long and painful fall for the company. Isn't that similar to what happened to Chloe? POPULAR BAG, CRAZY DEMAND, PHOEBE PHILO! Then she left, and it was, ehhh this bag is heavy, ehhh the quality isn't SO great, ehhh...there are other better brands out there. 

Okay, that's all I really have to say. I hope people can step back from being so upset and go back to the heart of the purseforum - good discussions and unhealthy obsessions with bags.


----------



## Syma

Returning back to topic, it is us as consumers that are driving up the price of a brand, we can be as mad as we like at the brand/shops/resellers but it is marketing. Brands thrive on waiting lists and purposely create them As soon as an item whether is is a bag like the luggage/birkin/jumbo etc or a watch or even a car becomes waitlisted it's desirable. We are driven by our need to have what we can't have, it is part of human nature. The price of the said item will reflect it's desirability, it has little to do with the quality of the item. As I stated in my previous post if many people looking for Celine bags don't buy them any more because of the increased prices as many pfrmers have stated in their posts, then Celine won't increase at such a rapid rate as it has for the last couple of seasons. However it is only in the last couple of seasons that there have been long waitlists for certain bags etc which is why Celine increased it's price. The same thing happens at Chanel and at Hermes, Despite the ever increasing prices people still want a Chanel flap especially in HTF colours and Kellys and Birkins (which incidentally can't be normally found but just walking into a store unless you are in Tokyo where they are much more expensive than other parts of the world). Therefore we can be as mad as we like at each other and resellers and Celine but at the end of the day as long as we are buying the bags and waitlisting for them and paying the prices they will keep increasing.


----------



## HeathJo

jenaywins said:


> Nonchalant?
> 
> You're crossing over into not only being insulting, but you are making this extremely personal.... Beyond what I was asking you seeing as you take such a hard and inexplicable stance. So I'll say this and then I think I'm done here, because this is not what this thread is even about.
> 
> Celine does not care about resellers. Celine is not introducing rapid increases because of said resellers. And frankly, resellers have just as much right to make a large profit a any other company or indivual. They are not preying on "unfortunate" people who were not able to buy at retail. They are making an honest living. Buyers have the freedom of choice. Choose to purchase, or choose not to purchase. Scammers and cheats should be who you are on the hunt for - not resellers who are doing nothing wrong. And you know that there are reseller who frequent this forum, so how is this anything short of a personal attack on them? I think it's distasteful.
> 
> I do not understand you point of view and respectfully disagree. And that's that.


 
Very well said

The title of this thread addresses the confusion over the price increase. Some my not be confused and firmly beleive ebay sellers are so pwerful they are driving the price increase. 

Others, who have witnessed  brands implement the well-known tactic of limiting production and raising prices, understand this is done in order to raise the demand for the product and create the perception of greater value. Therfore, consumers will feel the increase is not only justified, but warranted. (Not everyone of course, but many will feel that the more expensive and rare an item is, the more exclusive, and if they have one, this means they are "special.")

 As a former Marketing and PR Executive with 15+ years in business, an MBA and BAs in Communications/French from Tulane, I not only studied the business and psychological aspects of this tactic, but lived it via my career. However, even if I had not, I like anyone else who has seen Hermes, Chanel, and other brands use this tactic, would believe this is the reason behind it.

Others still may be confused and think it is a gamble Celine is taking, or that the cost of supplies may be behind this somehow.

Everyone is probably right, and each theory contributes to this prices increase in part. Nevertheless, making it personal and attacking people who sell on ebay, which many TPF members do, is not necessary. Let's be respectful to one another. People read these threads for answers, not bickering or venting guised as 'opinion'.


----------



## littlerock

jenaywins said:


> Nonchalant?
> 
> You're crossing over into not only being insulting, but you are making this extremely personal.... Beyond what I was asking you seeing as you take such a hard and inexplicable stance. So I'll say this and then I think I'm done here, because this is not what this thread is even about.
> 
> Celine does not care about resellers. Celine is not introducing rapid increases because of said resellers. And frankly, resellers have just as much right to make a large profit a any other company or indivual. They are not preying on "unfortunate" people who were not able to buy at retail. They are making an honest living. Buyers have the freedom of choice. Choose to purchase, or choose not to purchase. Scammers and cheats should be who you are on the hunt for - not resellers who are doing nothing wrong. And you know that there are reseller who frequent this forum, so how is this anything short of a personal attack on them? I think it's distasteful.
> 
> I do not understand you point of view and respectfully disagree. And that's that.



I just want to say first, "nonchalant" is not a bad word and I don't think she meant it in any other way other than to say you are unconcerned about resellers, which seems true. This is not a bad thing, just an observation.


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:


> . My point is, I'm not going to take advantage of those people who don't have access to the same things I do -- if I can help somebody, I will, without profit.  If I found a pink luggage today, I'd make it available to someone I know who really wants it and only ask that they cover the fees it would cost to ship/accept payment, even tho I know I could put it on ebay and probably make a couple hundred bucks.  I don't need to profit from one person's love of a particular bag (or any item), just as I don't like it when I'm looking for something HTF and the only way I can get it is by putting a profit of more than 2x the original retail cost in the seller's pocket.



I really think you misunderstand the free market.  Without getting to personal, we all provide goods and services in order to make money.  People are doctors, lawyers, accountants, realtors, pizza makers.  All providing a service to those who do not have the education, profession etc to provide it for themselves.  There is no difference here.  People pay personal shoppers, designers, etc to BUY things from them.  It is the FREE market.  It is how people pay the bills, JUST like you.  eBay is no different for some people.  Burger king sells coca. Cola products FOR PROFIT.... Is that greedy too?  Should we not have coca cola products available unless we buy directly fr them at wholesale?  I am perplexed.  It is fine they you make your money in a different way.  We all have differing professions, just like I will never be a teacher, you will never sell handbags.


----------



## littlerock

The argument about reselling has been going on for ages and in most subforums it has been hashed out to death and in some, it isn't allowed at all. People's feelings on reselling usually have to do with personal experience. No matter how you look at it, you are not right and you are not wrong. Do resellers hope that they will make a huge profit on people who don't have access to that bag? YES. Do resellers help *some* people gain access to bags that normally might not be able to buy a bag? YES.

There are both good and bad sides to reselling and everyone has a valid argument. But to say that resellers don't want to line their pocket, is kind of crazy. What if someone went into all the pharmacies and bought all the diabetes medication and then sold back to patients for 1.5x the regular amount? That would be unacceptable, right? That wouldn't be an honest living would it? We're talking about bags so it's a less of an issue for most people but there is a valid concern about re-selling. I am not talking about the people who buy bag(s), decide they don't want them anymore and re-sell them. Most of us here do that because we either shop too much or are finicky. I'm talking about people who scoop up a large portion of the stock. Having said that, I do see how it serves a purpose and can allow others to gain access to Celine. 


Lastly, to say that Celine is not affected by resellers or they don't care about resellers, is just one's opinion. *It is not fact. *Let's all try to remember that what we are posting is our opinions. Unless someone here works for Celine and helps run the company from the top, you can't really say what they don't or do care about.


----------



## littlerock

fandmcarebear said:


> I really think you misunderstand the free market.  Without getting to personal, we all provide goods and services in order to make money.  People are doctors, lawyers, accountants, realtors, pizza makers.  All providing a service to those who do not have the education, profession etc to provide it for themselves.  There is no difference here.  People pay personal shoppers, designers, etc to BUY things from them.  It is the FREE market.  It is how people pay the bills, JUST like you.  eBay is no different for some people. * Burger king sells coca. Cola products FOR PROFIT.... Is that greedy too?  Should we not have coca cola products available unless we buy directly fr them at wholesale?*  I am perplexed.  It is fine they you make your money in a different way.  We all have differing professions, just like I will never be a teacher, you will never sell handbags.





Regarding the bold.. I am not sure I follow this. Burger king sells coca cola for the MSRP/ retail price. They are not buying everyone's coca cola up and then reselling it for a higher amount. What you are saying is a bit apples to oranges. JMO. Where does wholesale fit in? No one is complaining about not being able to buy at wholesale. People just want to buy something at MSRP. Just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## jenayb

littlerock said:


> I just want to say first, "nonchalant" is not a bad word and I don't think she meant it in any other way other than to say you are unconcerned about resellers, which seems true. This is not a bad thing, just an observation.



Thank you for the alternative perspective.


----------



## ilsecita

Whoever has the money will buy the bags from the stores or if they choose to from resellers. And to a lot of people it is simply more convenient to buy from resellers than to spend their time looking for a bag (whether they rather spend their time working or relaxing). They are willing to pay a premium because to them the reseller's "service" is worth it. No need to see them as 'misfortunate'. It does not only happen with bags. I bought my iPad 2 from a reseller because to me, the time I would have spent in line or trying to order online was worth the hundreds of dollars I paid the reseller for his services.

If people don't want to deal with resellers they won't. 

Simple and beautiful economics. Let's not get all worked up and arguing with each other about it. Some comments that have been made are borderline catty.


----------



## iluvmybags

fandmcarebear said:


> I really think you misunderstand the free market.  Without getting to personal, we all provide goods and services in order to make money.  People are doctors, lawyers, accountants, realtors, pizza makers.  All providing a service to those who do not have the education, profession etc to provide it for themselves.  There is no difference here.  People pay personal shoppers, designers, etc to BUY things from them.  It is the FREE market.  It is how people pay the bills, JUST like you.  eBay is no different for some people.  Burger king sells coca. Cola products FOR PROFIT.... Is that greedy too?  Should we not have coca cola products available unless we buy directly fr them at wholesale?  I am perplexed.  It is fine they you make your money in a different way.  We all have differing professions, just like I will never be a teacher, you will never sell handbags.


I understand the "market" perfectly.  I guess what I find so frustrating is that the people who are in the "business" of reselling designer bags have the nerve to complain about the price increases.  It's one thing for a consumer who's buying these bags for their own personal use to complain about the all too frequent increases, it's another thing for a reseller, who's main purpose is buying these bags to resell and profit from them, to complain it.  And for a reseller to call Celine greedy just really gets under my skin - sorry, can't help the way I feel and I've just tried to explain to the people who asked.


----------



## Sammyjoe

I think part of the reason why this thread turned into a trainwreck is because in my view there are 2 issues, Celines price increases and resellers. 

Now with resellers, there are good and bad ones. The good ones are very good and do profit but they add an amount most do not mind paying and they provide a great service and they are flexible. The bad ones are downright greedy and it always makes me chuckle when I see their sorry "choices" sticking on the bay holding their capital . I imagine that the good resellers are the ones that have commented on this thread so far.

The price increases are greedy but that is business, the majority of you all purchased your bags before Celine HQ started taking greedy drugs so you should be fine. Just my view.


----------



## sarah7487

Let's just agree to disagree; or else this thread is gonna end up to be a battlefield of words


----------



## jenayb

sarah7487 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree; or else this thread is gonna end up to be a battlefield of words


----------



## littlerock

sarah7487 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree; or else this thread is gonna end up to be a battlefield of words




 Agree. Everyone is entitled to feel the way they do. No one is 100% right or 100% wrong in this situation. No point to try and change other people's mind or prove that "your" opinion is the right one.

Let's move on. Price increases suck, period, but it's inevitable for any popular "it"  brand. The heated debate about re-sellers will never end. Let's all do ourselves a favor and enjoy the bags we do have...


----------



## j'aime bags

naling said:


> My friend who worked in the buying office of Saks told me that sometimes Saks will put restrictions on how many of one item a single person can buy (you can see the notices sometimes online for certain products), and that the purpose IS to deter people from buying up all the stock of a popular item and then reselling them for profit. I also used to work for a popular luxury jewelry company in the legal department, and one of the main concerns was how to stop counterfeiters and people from buying too much and taking it to other countries to resell, and putting limitations on how many a person could buy was definitely discussed heavily.
> 
> Now, it make sense to me if that's why Celine is putting restrictions on the number of bags a person can buy, and I guess that exponentially increasing the price every few months could go hand-in-hand with that, but it's likely a combination of all the things people have brought up already: deterring resellers, capitalizing on the "IT" bag status, wanting to become a more exclusive brand, etc etc. What seems to be a little unreal about the Celine price increases in particular is their frequency. I think Jenay said it earlier (correct me if I'm wrong), but if they keep going down this path, they will soon alienate a lot of their fans and following - the way that Chanel has for many. They may not be a "new" house, but their popularity is due entirely to Phoebe Philo, and what if she decides to leave them? Their insane prices for IMPERFECT quality (see: complaints about the lining, complaints about the black edging being painted on funny) will be a long and painful fall for the company. Isn't that similar to what happened to Chloe? POPULAR BAG, CRAZY DEMAND, PHOEBE PHILO! Then she left, and it was, ehhh this bag is heavy, ehhh the quality isn't SO great, ehhh...there are other better brands out there.
> 
> Okay, that's all I really have to say. I hope people can step back from being so upset and go back to the heart of the purseforum - good discussions and unhealthy obsessions with bags.


Thank you for bringing levity to this situation, intended or unintended. So true about  Chloe. I don't know how many times I've complained about my Paddington, heavy blah blah blah. It was heavy when I bought it for Pete's sake Ms. Philo is a real genius. Everything the woman creates becomes the next big thing; hopefully a classic in time. Let's get back to the unhealthy obsessing over handbags, as you've said


----------



## j'aime bags

sarah7487 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree; or else this thread is gonna end up to be a battlefield of words


Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## HeathJo

naling said:


> I hope people can step back from being so upset and go back to the heart of the purseforum - good discussions and unhealthy obsessions with bags.


 
Amen!




Syma said:


> Returning back to topic, it is us as consumers that are driving up the price of a brand, we can be as mad as we like at the brand/shops/resellers but it is marketing. Brands thrive on waiting lists and purposely create them As soon as an item whether is is a bag like the luggage/birkin/jumbo etc or a watch or even a car becomes waitlisted it's desirable. We are driven by our need to have what we can't have, it is part of human nature. The price of the said item will reflect it's desirability, it has little to do with the quality of the item. As I stated in my previous post if many people looking for Celine bags don't buy them any more because of the increased prices as many pfrmers have stated in their posts, then Celine won't increase at such a rapid rate as it has for the last couple of seasons. However it is only in the last couple of seasons that there have been long waitlists for certain bags etc which is why Celine increased it's price. The same thing happens at Chanel and at Hermes, Despite the ever increasing prices people still want a Chanel flap especially in HTF colours and Kellys and Birkins (which incidentally can't be normally found but just walking into a store unless you are in Tokyo where they are much more expensive than other parts of the world). Therefore we can be as mad as we like at each other and resellers and Celine but at the end of the day as long as we are buying the bags and waitlisting for them and paying the prices they will keep increasing.


 
Genious. . .



littlerock said:


> The argument about reselling has been going on for ages and in most subforums it has been hashed out to death and in some, *it isn't allowed at all. People's feelings on reselling usually have to do with personal experience*. No matter how you look at it, you are not right and you are not wrong. Do resellers hope that they will make a huge profit on people who don't have access to that bag? YES. Do resellers help *some* people gain access to bags that normally might not be able to buy a bag? YES.
> 
> Let's all try to remember that what we are posting is our opinions. Unless someone here works for Celine and helps run the company from the top, you can't really say what they don't or do care about.


 
Great way to sum up the points, remind us of the rules, and get this thread back on track. . .ingeniously stated.



ilsecita said:


> If people don't want to deal with resellers they won't.
> 
> Simple and beautiful economics. Let's not get all worked up and arguing with each other about it. Some comments that have been made are borderline catty.


T

Yes!





Sammyjoe said:


> I think part of the reason why this thread turned into a trainwreck is because in my view there are 2 issues, Celines price increases and resellers.
> 
> Now with resellers, there are good and bad ones. The good ones are very good and do profit but they add an amount most do not mind paying and they provide a great service and they are flexible. The bad ones are downright greedy and it always makes me chuckle when I see their sorry "choices" sticking on the bay holding their capital . I imagine that the good resellers are the ones that have commented on this thread so far.
> 
> The price increases are greedy but that is business, the majority of you all purchased your bags before Celine HQ started taking greedy drugs so you should be fine. Just my view.


 
Great way to state your opinion without getting personal.


sarah7487 said:


> Let's just agree to disagree; or else this thread is gonna end up to be a battlefield of words


----------



## Yanekie

Good and healthy discussion. I do like that we can share different opinion in a healthy way. 

I am still baffled by the price increase, however I do understand. Companies will price until no one buys because if you don't find that point, you are leaving money on the table. You never know how long your "it" status will last, particularly in fashion, therefore you probably need to make as much as you can as quickly as you can. I don't like it, but I can't really knock it. 

Unfortunately, I will still buy the bag because I like it and it gives me joy to own it. hopefully, I won't sacrifice my future child's college education to do that. 

The purchase limit is interesting to me. I think I may have already broke it this month alone. :greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## fandmcarebear

Sorry for making everyone read this craziness.....we will end it here,   We all love Celine, at least we have that in common


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

fandmcarebear said:


> Sorry for making everyone read this craziness.....we will end it here, We all love Celine, at least we have that in common


----------



## dreamlet

Yanekie said:


> Good and healthy discussion. I do like that we can share different opinion in a healthy way.



I agree. I appreciate that we can share differing opinions here in an open an honest way. 



fandmcarebear said:


> we will end it here,   We all love Celine, at least we have that in common


----------



## HeathJo

Well here are some positive reminders: bergdorf Goodman has not increased their prices yet and just got a huge shipment of luggages, phantoms, trapezes, and more! The Celine BH Boutique will keep prices as is until Spring bags ship. Places like AFF, Malleries and other consignment shops sell Celine for great prices.


----------



## jennytalula

fandmcarebear said:


> Sorry for making everyone read this craziness.....we will end it here,   We all love Celine, at least we have that in common



Seriously, I just read through the last few pages and I didn't find the discussion crazy. I'm sorry if some felt it got too personal, to me it was merely two different opinions, very well explained by both parties. 

I'd be curious to know from Céline what the intention behind the price increases is, especially since they are uncommonly frequent. Very logical suggestions have been made in this thread, I can see a lot of them being true. I'm also not sure it is the best move from a brand that is so dependend on its main designer That they even canceled their upcoming fashion show due to her pregnancy just shows how much they need Philo, they do anything she wants. Which is great, because so is she!

I for one am happy I got my luggage last year for a reasonable price from a store, in the color I wanted, made of the best leather. I would not buy another one now, not for those prices and with so many complaints about decaying quality. But it makes me sad, cause I'd love all the other handbags (Box, Trapeze etc), but won't be able to afford them anymore.

I also never understand how one can pay much more than retail for a bag on ebay or Bonanza It just seems weird. Some bags are used, others still have all the labels on them  I must admit it feels shabby to ask for more than retail, even though I agree that it is the buyers decision alone to accept those prices.

In my experience, the whole point of reselling used to be to finance another, more wanted bag once you found out the one you're selling doesn't work for you. I sold a few bags in my time, and I NEVER made any profit, not because I'm an angel, but because I simply didn't get the interest for the bags (and my bags are all very well cared for). I can not imagine buying bags just for reselling them, as I'd risk losing a lot of money.

I know things are different in the US, but here in Europe, that's how it is. You don't get more money for a bag, be it a Luggage or Chanel. You carefully decide on what you want to have, and you stick with that  or return it to the store. Truth is, there are A LOT of luggages available in Paris these days, so I've been told by recent visitors, and they are everywhere in the boutiques and department stores So not a big chance for resellers over here.


----------



## Yanekie

jennytalula said:


> I also never understand how one can pay much more than retail for a bag on ebay or Bonanza It just seems weird.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can totally see it. Maybe because I have done it, not by much maybe $100 or so bucks. I think if you want something that you have your heart set on, you will do what you can to get it and once you cross a certain dollar amount, another $100 probably doesn't make that much of difference. It's less than 10% of the total price.
> 
> My first Celine was from reseller for a color combo that I feel in love with. I thought the price was reasonable for something that was almost 2 seasons old and I had very little chance of finding in store. Though of course, it popped up in a Nordstrom today.  Despite that, I still feel good about my purchase, because by the time I factored in tax and shipping, the price was relatively the same and not to mention I have had my bag for month now. I got the instant gratification I was looking for.
> 
> I will say I have for the very first time put bags up for sale, which I have never thought to do until now. Like you mentioned, it is really to make room for newer purchases. Given the recent price increases, I may need to do a full closet clean out. Though, I am not in it to make money, I won't turn down a buyer if they wanted to bid it up for more than retail. As long as you are paying what you think its worth to you, you are a happy customer.


----------



## fandmcarebear

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


>





dreamlet said:


> I agree. I appreciate that we can share differing opinions here in an open an honest way.




right back at you ladies ....


----------



## HeathJo

jennytalula said:


> Seriously, I just read through the last few pages and I didn't find the discussion crazy. I'm sorry if some felt it got too personal, to me it was merely two different opinions, very well explained by both parties.
> 
> I'd be curious to know from Céline what the intention behind the price increases is, especially since they are uncommonly frequent. Very logical suggestions have been made in this thread, I can see a lot of them being true. I'm also not sure it is the best move from a brand that is so dependend on its main designer That they even canceled their upcoming fashion show due to her pregnancy just shows how much they need Philo, they do anything she wants. Which is great, because so is she!
> 
> I for one am happy I got my luggage last year for a reasonable price from a store, in the color I wanted, made of the best leather. I would not buy another one now, not for those prices and with so many complaints about decaying quality. But it makes me sad, cause I'd love all the other handbags (Box, Trapeze etc), but won't be able to afford them anymore.
> 
> I also never understand how one can pay much more than retail for a bag on ebay or Bonanza It just seems weird. Some bags are used, others still have all the labels on them  I must admit it feels shabby to ask for more than retail, even though I agree that it is the buyers decision alone to accept those prices.
> 
> In my experience, the whole point of reselling used to be to finance another, more wanted bag once you found out the one you're selling doesn't work for you. I sold a few bags in my time, and I NEVER made any profit, not because I'm an angel, but because I simply didn't get the interest for the bags (and my bags are all very well cared for). I can not imagine buying bags just for reselling them, as I'd risk losing a lot of money.
> 
> I know things are different in the US, but here in Europe, that's how it is. You don't get more money for a bag, be it a Luggage or Chanel. You carefully decide on what you want to have, and you stick with that  or return it to the store. Truth is, there are A LOT of luggages available in Paris these days, so I've been told by recent visitors, and they are everywhere in the boutiques and department stores So not a big chance for resellers over here.


 


Yanekie said:


> jennytalula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also never understand how one can pay much more than retail for a bag on ebay or Bonanza It just seems weird.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I can totally see it. Maybe because I have done it, not by much maybe $100 or so bucks. I think if you want something that you have your heart set on, you will do what you can to get it and once you cross a certain dollar amount, another $100 probably doesn't make that much of difference. It's less than 10% of the total price.
> 
> My first Celine was from reseller for a color combo that I feel in love with. I thought the price was reasonable for something that was almost 2 seasons old and I had very little chance of finding in store. Though of course, it popped up in a Nordstrom today. Despite that, I still feel good about my purchase, because by the time I factored in tax and shipping, the price was relatively the same and not to mention I have had my bag for month now. I got the instant gratification I was looking for.
> 
> I will say I have for the very first time put bags up for sale, which I have never thought to do until now. Like you mentioned, it is really to make room for newer purchases. Given the recent price increases, I may need to do a full closet clean out. Though, I am not in it to make money, I won't turn down a buyer if they wanted to bid it up for more than retail. As long as you are paying what you think its worth to you, you are a happy customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You both are great examples of how to express an opinion in an effective and classy manner. I aspire to be more like you both henceforth.
Click to expand...


----------



## umichmm

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA told me there will be another price increase in Fall...have anyone heard the news???


 
I'm going to just say this and duck/cover - I was chatting with a SA today, with one of the new lookbooks - and they have the $2400 scratched out for the mini luggages, and have $2950 penned in.  It was NOT a tri-color.  He indicated that the prices would be going up again next season?  I'm just hopeful that this was an unfortunate mistake (e.g. the price of $2950 is for the tri but whomever penned that in thought it was global?)...  (he also said it's not just Celine - Fendi being another brand that he mentioned, was going to go up again, and of course, the Chanel increases of late.)


----------



## jenayb

umichmm said:


> I'm going to just say this and duck/cover - I was chatting with a SA today, with one of the new lookbooks - and they have the $2400 scratched out for the mini luggages, and have $2950 penned in. It was NOT a tri-color. He indicated that the prices would be going up again next season? I'm just hopeful that this was an unfortunate mistake (e.g. the price of $2950 is for the tri but whomever penned that in thought it was global?)... (he also said it's not just Celine - Fendi being another brand that he mentioned, was going to go up again, and of course, the Chanel increases of late.)


 
Yeah, I believe it. There has been a lot of chatter about another increase next season around the $2900 mark.


----------



## dreamlet

umichmm said:


> I'm going to just say this and duck/cover - I was chatting with a SA today, with one of the new lookbooks - and they have the $2400 scratched out for the mini luggages, and have $2950 penned in.  It was NOT a tri-color.  He indicated that the prices would be going up again next season?  I'm just hopeful that this was an unfortunate mistake (e.g. the price of $2950 is for the tri but whomever penned that in thought it was global?)...  (he also said it's not just Celine - Fendi being another brand that he mentioned, was going to go up again, and of course, the Chanel increases of late.)



Scary! However based on what we've seen in the last few months I believe it. My SA said he was expecting an increase but hadn't had it confirmed yet.


----------



## sammix3

jenaywins said:


> Yeah, I believe it. There has been a lot of chatter about another increase next season around the $2900 mark.



Oh no! When is "next season" supposed to be?


----------



## HeathJo

I think this thread should be called "Celine Price Increase? I am Pi$$ed Off!"


----------



## jenayb

HeathJo said:


> I think this thread should be called "Celine Price Increase? I am Pi$$ed Off!"


----------



## agalarowicz

sammix3 said:


> Oh no! When is "next season" supposed to be?



exactly


----------



## gabbiie

Can someone please explain to me why these high end brands do price increase and how often. 

I never knew this happened until I started visiting this forum.


----------



## dreamlet

HeathJo said:
			
		

> I think this thread should be called "Celine Price Increase? I am Pi$$ed Off!"



Seriously! Lol.


----------



## HandbagAngel

gabbiie said:


> Can someone please explain to me why these high end brands do price increase and how often.
> 
> I never knew this happened until I started visiting this forum.


 
Why high end brands do price increase?  Name brand says demanding.  Clients say greedy.    How often?  I guess when the name brands see price increases did not decrease their sales volumn, they will increase again.


----------



## cuselover

when will it go up again?


----------



## lara0112

wow, those increases are out of control. it is not even fun now to look at the bags, since I can't afford them anyway. glad to have found the bags I wanted at old prices. I so want a box bag but I don't see how this is going to happen LOL


----------



## NYCavalier

See, this is why Hirsh is so awesome. I have pre-ordered a royal blue mini for next season for $2400. Even if the price goes up, I will still only pay 2400 for the mini. 

With the insane price increase with Celine and Chanel, it is super helpful to have a store that will lock you into the pre-increase price.


----------



## inesyi

2950!! Seriously? Now I feel better that I got mine @ 2400 right after last price increase...


----------



## imlvholic

This is the reason why I bought Dune & Black Micros at the same time, even though my wallet is bleeding. I can't believe all these increases.


----------



## cuselover

NYCavalier where did you go to pre order your bag, i am interested in getting one but Bergdorf and Barney are all on wishlist for the mini luggage


----------



## cloudzz

umichmm said:


> I'm going to just say this and duck/cover - I was chatting with a SA today, with one of the new lookbooks - and they have the $2400 scratched out for the mini luggages, and have $2950 penned in.  It was NOT a tri-color.  He indicated that the prices would be going up again next season?  I'm just hopeful that this was an unfortunate mistake (e.g. the price of $2950 is for the tri but whomever penned that in thought it was global?)...  (he also said it's not just Celine - Fendi being another brand that he mentioned, was going to go up again, and of course, the Chanel increases of late.)



$2400 for a mini luggage still seems reasonable to me, because I thought Celine luggages were priced relatively low when they were first introduced, compared to similar quality products in the market. I think their bags are worth $2400, taking into consideration the uniqueness in their design and the quality leather used. But $2950??!!! HELLO?!!! These bags costed only about half that price (sorry can't recall the exact price) less than half a year ago!!! Are they planning to be the next Chanel, or better yet, next Hermes? Geez even Chanel prices don't go up like that! That's just insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
When they say next season, am I correct to assume that they're referring to the season that has the nice phantom with blue piping?? If so that's just around the corner!


----------



## moshi_moshi

umichmm said:


> I'm going to just say this and duck/cover - I was chatting with a SA today, with one of the new lookbooks - and they have the $2400 scratched out for the mini luggages, and have $2950 penned in. It was NOT a tri-color. He indicated that the prices would be going up again next season? I'm just hopeful that this was an unfortunate mistake (e.g. the price of $2950 is for the tri but whomever penned that in thought it was global?)... (he also said it's not just Celine - Fendi being another brand that he mentioned, was going to go up again, and of course, the Chanel increases of late.)


 
eek!  glad i scored my fluo mini at $2k.... if that really is the new price my fluo mini will be my first and last celine as i was  at 2k!  i wish i caught the celine bug sooner!!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

cloudzz said:


> $2400 for a mini luggage still seems reasonable to me, because I thought Celine luggages were priced relatively low when they were first introduced, compared to similar quality products in the market. I think their bags are worth $2400, taking into consideration the uniqueness in their design and the quality leather used. But $2950??!!! HELLO?!!! These bags costed only about half that price (sorry can't recall the exact price) less than half a year ago!!! Are they planning to be the next Chanel, or better yet, next Hermes? Geez even Chanel prices don't go up like that! That's just insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> When they say next season, am I correct to assume that they're referring to the season that has the nice phantom with blue piping?? If so that's just around the corner!


 Yeah, my red mini was *only * $1600 in July of 2011!!!!!! Now, if/when this latest increase begins that bag will be almost DOUBLE the price it was one year ago. That's insane!! And I know the bag was even less than $1600 before the time I purchased mine.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HeathJo said:


> I think this thread should be called "Celine Price Increase? I am Pi$$ed Off!"


 :true: they are increasing even more than CHANEL


----------



## Bethc

Unfortunately, from what an SA said, phoebe is going for the same "prestige/exclusivity" that drove the Chanel increases.   I think the prices will go even higher than $2,950... Sigh...  I told her, that's what stopped me buying Chanel, it's gone up too much, too fast!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

Bethc said:


> Unfortunately, from what an SA said, phoebe is going for *the same "prestige/exclusivity" that drove the Chanel increases*. I think the prices will go even higher than $2,950... Sigh... I told her, that's what stopped me buying Chanel, it's gone up too much, too fast!


 ohhh noo that's  not fair and DISRESPECTFUL  to customers and to be honest chanel quality is recently decreased with their price increase


----------



## jenayb

I know this has been said over and over, but I'll say it again. Celine has no right to the prestige & exclusivity that Chanel has EARNED over the years.

IMO, PP has made a huge slip up here. The price increases are far too rapid for a brand that just recently gained notoriety and popularity. Celine has been around for some time now, but they were in deep trouble prior to PP's arrival. Now that the brand has experienced popularity... Poof. Exorbitant prices? I don't think so.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

jenaywins said:


> I know this has been said over and over, but I'll say it again.* Celine has no right to the prestige & exclusivity that Chanel has EARNED over the years.*
> 
> IMO, PP has made a huge slip up here. The price increases are far too rapid for a brand that just recently gained notoriety and popularity. Celine has been around for some time now, but they were in deep trouble prior to PP's arrival. Now that the brand has experienced popularity... Poof. Exorbitant prices? I don't think so.


I COMPLETELY AGREE  PHOeBE  you are playing with fire:devil:, you should remember what happened to chloe paddington bags after you left for CELINE


----------



## armyofbirds

OK, I have to say that I don't think Phoebe is necessarily personally responsible for the prices. She probably isn't responsible for much beyond the designs and the visual image of the brand. Céline has a CEO and a board of executives, and it is owned by LVMH so it is beholden to whatever their business strategies might be. Given that LVMH also owns such brands as Fendi (which, as someone mentioned, is also experiencing price increases), Givenchy and of course Louis Vuitton, I think it's safe to say they've got plenty of experience with marketing, pricing and consumers, and they will do whatever they think is necessary to maximise profits for as long as possible. A bunch of loyal Céline fans being disappointed by the ratcheting up of prices probably doesn't show on their radar at all, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Bethc

I wasn't paraphrasing, the SA that said it to me spoke like she had seen Phoebe yesterday. She wasn't my regular SA, but I told her exactly the same thing, Celine is not Chanel.   She sort of shrugged and I walked away.


----------



## iluvmybags

armyofbirds said:


> OK, I have to say that I don't think Phoebe is necessarily personally responsible for the prices. She probably isn't responsible for much beyond the designs and the visual image of the brand. Céline has a CEO and a board of executives, and it is owned by LVMH so it is beholden to whatever their business strategies might be. Given that LVMH also owns such brands as Fendi (which, as someone mentioned, is also experiencing price increases), Givenchy and of course Louis Vuitton, I think it's safe to say they've got plenty of experience with marketing, pricing and consumers, and they will do whatever they think is necessary to maximise profits for as long as possible. A bunch of loyal Céline fans being disappointed by the ratcheting up of prices probably doesn't show on their radar at all, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## iluvmybags

What is with all these comparisons to Chanel?
To be honest, if I were a designer, I'd want to DISTANCE myself from Chanel and certainly wouldn't want my brand constantly compared to it.

Celine has been around since the 1940's -- it is not a young company.  I don't understand all these comments about it not being deserving or having a right to the same prestige that Chanel has -- what the heck? Is Chanel the God of all handbags, or what?  What makes Chanel any more prestigious than any one of the other luxury brands out there.  IMO, Chanel is far less exclusive than it once was and as for prestige -- I don't think its that prestigious of a brand, certainly not any more.  Being compared to Chanel is no longer the compliment it once was, in fact, I think some people might consider it an insult

As for the price increases, it's not going to stop the faithful customers.  If they've discovered the brand and love it, they will continue to buy it, whether the price stays the same or goes up a couple hundred bucks more.  The same people who complained about the price increase 3 month ago, from $1750 to $2k and swore they were "done" are still buying bags from the brand, some making multiple purchases at the new price.  It's easy to be vocal about price increases & to complain about it, but when it comes down to it, it hasn't stopped most people from buying them.  And there's more to Celine than the Luggage bag -- maybe there will be fewer Luggage bags bought/sold, but maybe there will be some other new style to take its place


----------



## jenayb

iluvmybags said:


> What is with all these comparisons to Chanel?
> To be honest, if I were a designer, I'd want to DISTANCE myself from Chanel and certainly wouldn't want my brand constantly compared to it.
> 
> Celine has been around since the 1940's -- it is not a young company.  I don't understand all these comments about it not being deserving or having a right to the same prestige that Chanel has -- what the heck? Is Chanel the God of all handbags, or what?  What makes Chanel any more prestigious than any one of the other luxury brands out there.  IMO, Chanel is far less exclusive than it once was and as for prestige -- I don't think its that prestigious of a brand, certainly not any more.  Being compared to Chanel is no longer the compliment it once was, in fact, I think some people might consider it an insult



Have you been following the posts? Everyone is comparing the increases to those of Chanel. And that comparison is extremely accurate. 

I'd also like to know how you think Chanel is so much less exclusive than any other brand.


----------



## herosweet

my gift from my husband is 2100 for mini


----------



## iluvmybags

jenaywins said:


> Have you been following the posts? Everyone is comparing the increases to those of Chanel. And that comparison is extremely accurate.
> 
> I'd also like to know how you think Chanel is so much less exclusive than any other brand.



Yes,  I have been following the posts, which is why I said, "What is with all these comparisons to Chanel?"  I also didn't say Chanel was so much less exclusive than any other brand.  I said, *Chanel is far less exclusive than it once was * -- and IMO, that's true.  I don't believe Chanel is that prestigious of a brand and I certainly don't think it's exclusive, not any more.  With ebay and resale shops and the second-hand market, just about anyone can own a Chanel handbag these days and the counterfeit market is flooded with them.  It's no more exclusive than Louis Vuitton is these days.  When it comes to prestige and exclusivity, I don't think Chanel is any more deserving of it than Celine


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

armyofbirds said:


> OK, I have to say that I don't think Phoebe is necessarily personally responsible for the prices. She probably isn't responsible for much beyond the designs and the visual image of the brand. Céline has a CEO and a board of executives, and it is owned by LVMH so it is beholden to whatever their business strategies might be. Given that LVMH also owns such brands as Fendi (which, as someone mentioned, is also experiencing price increases), Givenchy and of course Louis Vuitton, I think it's safe to say they've got plenty of experience with marketing, pricing and consumers, and they will do whatever they think is necessary to maximise profits for as long as possible. .


 Phoebe is probably not responsible for the price increase , but  i think that this BRAND  IS VERY VERY DEPENDING BY ITS STYLIST(CELINE also canceled fall winter catwalk show because she is expecting a baby)   ,     nobody considered CELINE 5 YEARS  AGO  , when PHOEBE  still worked for CHLOE


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

new phantoms will be 1800 euro (small) and 2000 euro (large)  since march 2012 IN ITALY


----------



## Anna_525

I am beginning to get really annoyed at all the price increases that are happening to premier designer bags. It is enabling an elitist culture, which I am very sure is the main goal, and these executives are of course not stopping because they know people will continue to buy the bags no matter how high the increases are. I would hate to walk around society circles where bags are status symbols. I love designer bags but I really do not like the extreme bag snobbery it enables.


----------



## herosweet

My black and cream canvas is 2100.........


----------



## cuselover

When did u get it? It is 2400 now


----------



## Bethc

cuselover said:
			
		

> When did u get it? It is 2400 now



The black w/a zebra canvas print (which I think is the one she's referring to) is $2,1000.  There are pics in the finds thread, gorgeous bag!


----------



## armyofbirds

Anna_525 said:


> I am beginning to get really annoyed at all the price increases that are happening to premier designer bags. It is enabling an elitist culture, which I am very sure is the main goal, and these executives are of course not stopping because they know people will continue to buy the bags no matter how high the increases are. I would hate to walk around society circles where bags are status symbols. I love designer bags but I really do not like the extreme bag snobbery it enables.



Well, it already is an elitist culture, technically - if it excludes massive amounts of the population from engaging in it due to high prices, it's elitist. The majority of people couldn't afford a luggage when it was $1600 or whatever. That's the reality of it. 

Like other people have mentioned, Céline won't keep jacking up prices if customers stop buying and profits start to drop. Also, the main market for the vast majority of luxury brands these days is the middle class, simply because of its sheer size. So while prices keep going up, I think we can safely assume that customers are still buying despite price increases, and that those customers aren't mainly some uber-rich group but are still middle-class people who have to save up a bit longer to afford the bag they want (or use their credit card and deal with the damage later).


----------



## ilsecita

cuselover said:


> When did u get it? It is 2400 now



It used to be $1800 before the increase, now it's $2100 (it is less than the other minis because it is canvas. The leather minis are $2400 not this one)


----------



## fandmcarebear

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> What is with all these comparisons to Chanel?
> To be honest, if I were a designer, I'd want to DISTANCE myself from Chanel and certainly wouldn't want my brand constantly compared to it.
> 
> Celine has been around since the 1940's -- it is not a young company.  I don't understand all these comments about it not being deserving or having a right to the same prestige that Chanel has -- what the heck? Is Chanel the God of all handbags, or what?  What makes Chanel any more prestigious than any one of the other luxury brands out there.  IMO, Chanel is far less exclusive than it once was and as for prestige -- I don't think its that prestigious of a brand, certainly not any more.  Being compared to Chanel is no longer the compliment it once was, in fact, I think some people might consider it an insult
> 
> As for the price increases, it's not going to stop the faithful customers.  If they've discovered the brand and love it, they will continue to buy it, whether the price stays the same or goes up a couple hundred bucks more.  The same people who complained about the price increase 3 month ago, from $1750 to $2k and swore they were "done" are still buying bags from the brand, some making multiple purchases at the new price.  It's easy to be vocal about price increases & to complain about it, but when it comes down to it, it hasn't stopped most people from buying them.  And there's more to Celine than the Luggage bag -- maybe there will be fewer Luggage bags bought/sold, but maybe there will be some other new style to take its place



Just my 2 cents..... I am an anti chanel girl,   This may be irrelevant, but I don't get the Chanel hype am AT ALL..... There was a time that I yearned to own Chanel, and now that I can, I don't want to.  IMO they are not even close to being as well made as a Celine bag, even despite the recent complaints of this season's bags.  I don't get it.  Certainly nothing special to me and not a fair comparison to Celine...as far as price increases, it will happen if we are willing to pay, and we ARE obviously willing to pay....end of story


----------



## imlvholic

Hawaii Minis drummed leather.... $1500+ believe it or not!


----------



## cuselover

imlvholic, mini drummed luggage in Hawaii is $1,500?


----------



## ynz

imlvholic said:
			
		

> Hawaii Minis drummed leather.... $1500+ believe it or not!



That's a very good price right? Should Hawaii prices go with American prices??


----------



## ilsecita

I got two minis in Hawaii last month and they were $2000 each (before the price increase)... 

She might be talking about the dfs duty free shops which do not ship and only people with international flights leaving out of Hawaii can buy from. Although their prices would be more than $1500 for minis


----------



## dianatdc

imlvholic said:


> Hawaii Minis drummed leather.... $1500+ believe it or not!



I guess she forgot to add this price is only at DFS Hawaii.  For some reason, their drummed mini is less expensive than their smooth leather mini.


----------



## imlvholic

cuselover said:


> imlvholic, mini drummed luggage in Hawaii is $1,500?





ynz said:


> That's a very good price right? Should Hawaii prices go with American prices??


Hawaii is part of America, it's the 50th State  


ilsecita said:


> I got two minis in Hawaii last month and they were $2000 each (before the price increase)...
> 
> She might be talking about the dfs duty free shops which do not ship and only people with international flights leaving out of Hawaii can buy from. Although their prices would be more than $1500 for minis





dianatdc said:


> I guess she forgot to add this price is only at DFS Hawaii.  For some reason, their drummed mini is less expensive than their smooth leather mini.


Thanks dianatdc for clarifying that, yes i forgot to mention the $1500+ Minins are only at DFS & how crazy is that. I can't figure it out myself either why all these different prices. But i'm not complaining though, i was able to scoop up 2 Micros, Dune & Black at the unbelievable prices.


----------



## cuselover

Does any one mind posting a pic of them carrying the micro. I would like to see the size difference between mini and micro


----------



## shoppinggirl2

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?  I know it is 2400 for the mini luggage, and I saw where someone mentioned that it would be going up to 2900 next season.  So i was just wondering when that next season would start.  Thanks!


----------



## imlvholic

imlvholic said:


> Hawaii Minis drummed leather.... $1500+ believe it or not!






dianatdc said:


> I guess she forgot to add this price is only at DFS Hawaii.  For some reason, their drummed mini is less expensive than their smooth leather mini.



DFS Hawaii just had major price increases on their luggages just this week. My SA didn't even know until a customer came to pay for her bag. Both were shocked to see the price was $500-$800 more than last week, yet she still bought it. Last week, Micro drummed leather was $1330, this week $1800 & Mini was $1580, this week $2400.  Did they make a mistake???

Thank God i bought before they increased.


----------



## dreamlet

imlvholic said:


> DFS Hawaii just had major price increases on their luggages just this week. My SA didn't even know until a customer came to pay for her bag. Both were shocked to see the price was $500-$800 more than last week, yet she still bought it. Last week, Micro drummed leather was $1330, this week $1800 & Mini was $1580, this week $2400.  Did they make a mistake???
> 
> Thank God i bought before they increased.




I guess they finally caught up with the pricing of other retailers!


----------



## redish

Hi, does anyone know the exact current price for celine phantom small croc embossed? I heard saks sell it for $2600 but barneys sell it for $2950. Please let me know which one is the correct price. TIA


----------



## HeathJo

shoppinggirl2 said:


> Does anyone know when the next price increase will be? I know it is 2400 for the mini luggage, and I saw where someone mentioned that it would be going up to 2900 next season. So i was just wondering when that next season would start. Thanks!


 
Barney's just told me they would be increasing "soon." Since the Spring/Summer bags will shipe between March 15th-May 15th, I predict it will be on or around March 15th. The last two increases coincided with the shipment of the new season's bags, so I think it is fairly safe to assume the trend will continue.

In other words--buy before March 15th just to be safe!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HeathJo said:


> Barney's just told me they would be increasing "soon." Since the Spring/Summer bags will shipe between March 15th-May 15th, I predict it will be on or around March 15th. The last two increases coincided with the shipment of the new season's bags, so I think it is fairly safe to assume the trend will continue.
> 
> In other words--buy before March 15th just to be safe!


ohh noothey will increase here in europe, i am afraid


----------



## birkinpahhlease

Thank you so much for this info ladies. I have been surviving off of cup o noodles so I could buy my medium before summer, and a price increase would have crushed my dreams!!!


----------



## QTbebe

oh noooo march 15th is too soon!!


----------



## ilsecita

HeathJo said:


> Barney's just told me they would be increasing "soon." Since the Spring/Summer bags will shipe between March 15th-May 15th, I predict it will be on or around March 15th. The last two increases coincided with the shipment of the new season's bags, so I think it is fairly safe to assume the trend will continue.
> 
> In other words--buy before March 15th just to be safe!



Are all bags increasing?!


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

So this will be the second increase in 2 months???? that's crazy...they just bring up the price in early Feb...


----------



## dreamlet

HeathJo said:


> Barney's just told me they would be increasing "soon." Since the Spring/Summer bags will shipe between March 15th-May 15th, I predict it will be on or around March 15th. The last two increases coincided with the shipment of the new season's bags, so I think it is fairly safe to assume the trend will continue.
> 
> In other words--buy before March 15th just to be safe!



Do you know if that will apply to all bags or just certain styles, like last time?


----------



## HeathJo

Hi Guys--I am trying desperately to get the real lowdown. I was told that the Celine reps were at Barneys and were "tossing the idea" of another increase around." I know it will apply to Nanos, and if that is the case, I don't see why the other luggages won't go up as well. As far as the Trapeze, Phantoms, and others, I just don't know.

Given the pattern we have seen, perhaps we will be given a break until May 15th. Since the increases have occurred in November 2011 and January 2012 (when the first stores began) , I am just going by the pattern of  the prices increasing when each new season's bags begin shipment. 

I am certainly not the Celine insider of the world, but I can say that I knew exactly when the prices would increase the last two times, and I was right. I guess we will have to see, I just am trying to share what I know and have experienced so we can all save as much as possible.

I will for sure keep digging, and inform everyone of what I can learn. I hope anyone else who discovers anything will also chime in.


----------



## ilsecita

HeathJo said:


> Hi Guys--I am trying desperately to get the real lowdown. I was told that the Celine reps were at Barneys and were "tossing the idea" of another increase around." I know it will apply to Nanos, and if that is the case, I don't see why the other luggages won't go up as well. As far as the Trapeze, Phantoms, and others, I just don't know.
> 
> Given the pattern we have seen, perhaps we will be given a break until May 15th. Since the increases have occurred in November 2011 and January 2012 (when the first stores began) , I am just going by the pattern of  the prices increasing when each new season's bags begin shipment.
> 
> I am certainly not the Celine insider of the world, but I can say that I knew exactly when the prices would increase the last two times, and I was right. I guess we will have to see, I just am trying to share what I know and have experienced so we can all save as much as possible.
> 
> I will for sure keep digging, and inform everyone of what I can learn. I hope anyone else who discovers anything will also chime in.



Thank you!


----------



## QTbebe

so you are predicting may 15th and not march 15th? I hope your are correct.

it would be so wrong of them to do another increase so soon when once just happened at the END OF JAN!



HeathJo said:


> Hi Guys--I am trying desperately to get the real lowdown. I was told that the Celine reps were at Barneys and were "tossing the idea" of another increase around." I know it will apply to Nanos, and if that is the case, I don't see why the other luggages won't go up as well. As far as the Trapeze, Phantoms, and others, I just don't know.
> 
> Given the pattern we have seen, perhaps we will be given a break until May 15th. Since the increases have occurred in November 2011 and January 2012 (when the first stores began) , I am just going by the pattern of  the prices increasing when each new season's bags begin shipment.
> 
> I am certainly not the Celine insider of the world, but I can say that I knew exactly when the prices would increase the last two times, and I was right. I guess we will have to see, I just am trying to share what I know and have experienced so we can all save as much as possible.
> 
> I will for sure keep digging, and inform everyone of what I can learn. I hope anyone else who discovers anything will also chime in.


----------



## HeathJo

QTbebe said:


> so you are predicting may 15th and not march 15th? I hope your are correct.
> 
> it would be so wrong of them to do another increase so soon when once just happened at the END OF JAN!


 

 I would recommend finding the bag you want and trying to get it sooner rather than later--I really do believe prices will go up within a month. I PRAY I am wrong.I am trying to get the answers instead of guessing, but in the past I have had to guess based on tidbits I hear from various places. When the SA at Barney's said the Celine Reps were considering it again, that validated other rumors I had heard.


----------



## miumiufiend

I was going to wait until my bday (May 17th) to get a nano. Forget it. Getting one now, lest it go up to $2200+ or something insane, then I will just give up and not get it.  Hope they don't increase the trio bc I really want one in a Fall color, but if they hike up the price over $1k on that, I will just have to be happy with my orange one.


----------



## HeathJo

miumiufiend said:


> I was going to wait until my bday (May 17th) to get a nano. Forget it. Getting one now, lest it go up to $2200+ or something insane, then I will just give up and not get it. Hope they don't increase the trio bc I really want one in a Fall color, but if they hike up the price over $1k on that, I will just have to be happy with my orange one.


 
Hello, fellow Taurus (my bday is May 3rd)  I think that is a good idea on the nano. Which color Trio are you planning to get? Some places may still have pre-orders available for the current price.


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Today, I shopped at my local store where they carry Celine and chatted with the owner who just returned from Paris for her buying trip.

She mentioned that Celine (or LVMH I should say) is definitely trying to position it closer to Hermes and Chanel by heightening the exclusivity

she was told that Celine will cut down the quantity of bags for production n the coming seasons ...this means...bags will be even harder to find and of course they can increase the price again!

About price increase, I have checked with Département Féminin, I was told that the prices for bags arriving in May / June (SS2012) should be secured as they didn't hear anything so far....


----------



## HeathJo

mimi_glasshouse said:


> Today, I shopped at my local store where they carry Celine and chatted with the owner who just returned from Paris for her buying trip.
> 
> She mentioned that Celine (or LVMH I should say) is definitely trying to position it closer to Hermes and Chanel by heightening the exclusivity
> 
> she was told that Celine will cut down the quantity of bags for production n the coming seasons ...this means...bags will be even harder to find and of course they can increase the price again!
> 
> About price increase, I have checked with Département Féminin, I was told that the prices for bags arriving in May / June (SS2012) should be secured as they didn't hear anything so far....


 
Thanks for the info! Oddly, it seems the increases occur here before Europe. My memory could be tricking me, but for some reason I thought it increased here first. Minis are still around $2050 USD, and nanos $1550 in Italy. Too bad I do not live in Italy!


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

HeathJo said:


> . Too bad I do not live in Italy!


 you need to come here on holiday *H*


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

mimi_glasshouse said:


> !
> 
> About price increase, I have checked with Département Féminin, I was told that the prices for bags arriving in May / June (SS2012) should be secured as they didn't hear anything so far....


hmmm i wouldn't be so sure :last time celine italian  stores received communication of price increase only 15 days before


----------



## HeathJo

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> you need to come here on holiday *H*


 
AHHHH---it is a dream of mine!! Maybe someday, when the twins are older. . .:wondering



CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> hmmm i wouldn't be so sure :last time celine italian stores received communication of price increase only 15 days before


 
Wowza! We do not even get a warning here, for the most part! Not officially, at least, except for maybe Neiman's back in November.


----------



## Jadpe

I'm glad that I bought everything I wanted before the price increase! Since I'm a grad student I really can't afford those bags any more after the price increase.

It's true that some EU retailers sell for the old price. Since a long time I feel lucky I live in the EU!


----------



## miumiufiend

HeathJo said:


> Hello, fellow Taurus (my bday is May 3rd)  I think that is a good idea on the nano. Which color Trio are you planning to get? Some places may still have pre-orders available for the current price.



Hello hello! 

I wanted to get the oversize trio in either burgundy or navy.  I think I read somewhere that they would retail for $980, and am hoping that since they're a new item for Fall, they won't go up if there's a price increase before they are released. I asked to be put on the wait list at Saks, but no pre-orders yet.


----------



## HeathJo

miumiufiend said:


> Hello hello!
> 
> I wanted to get the oversize trio in either burgundy or navy. I think I read somewhere that they would retail for $980, and am hoping that since they're a new item for Fall, they won't go up if there's a price increase before they are released. I asked to be put on the wait list at Saks, but no pre-orders yet.


 
The oversize Trio looks rad! Fingers crossed it stays at that price!!!


----------



## ilsecita

HeathJo said:


> AHHHH---it is a dream of mine!! Maybe someday, when the twins are older. . .:wondering
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza! We do not even get a warning here, for the most part! Not officially, at least, except for maybe Neiman's back in November.




I've gotten a heads up about price increases every time from my SA here in the US about 10 days in advance. I'll ask him if he knows about anything coming :/


----------



## HeathJo

ilsecita said:


> I've gotten a heads up about price increases every time from my SA here in the US about 10 days in advance. I'll ask him if he knows about anything coming :/



Great! I have feelers out at Nordstrom and NM as well.


----------



## Chloe_concord

HeathJo said:


> Great! I have feelers out at Nordstrom and NM as well.



I think you are right. Just got a call this morning from SA, the new tri color mini luggage I put my name down is in. But unfortunately at a hefty price for $2950.00 or $2900.00(can't rememeber exact amount). But definitely not $2400.00 anymore. I passed it cause it is way too much for two price increases within few months this year.


----------



## ilsecita

Chloe_concord said:


> I think you are right. Just got a call this morning from SA, the new tri color mini luggage I put my name down is in. But unfortunately at a hefty price for $2950.00 or $2900.00(can't rememeber exact amount). But definitely not $2400.00 anymore. I passed it cause it is way too much for two price increases within few months this year.



Remember tricolors are more expensive though. I bought my mini tricolor for $2200 plus tax back when the single color mins were only $1750


----------



## QTbebe

ilsecita said:


> Remember tricolors are more expensive though. I bought my mini tricolor for $2200 plus tax back when the single color mins were only $1750



but the current price for a tri color mini is around 2550 not 2950 unless theres something special about the leather on this one.


----------



## umichmm

I just got an email for tri color mini's at $2950 - they do have suede flaps.  Is that the reason?


----------



## gwentan

How about single color mini and nano? Any chance that they will remain as it is now?
Come to think of it, I bought my first mini anthracite last July at $1600 from aloha rag. And shortly after a few months it went up to $2400. I don't think I can keep up with the price increase. Unbelievable.


----------



## AHL

umichmm said:


> I just got an email for tri color mini's at $2950 - they do have suede flaps.  Is that the reason?



I just purchased a tri color mini with suede flap and it was $2550... Maybe they haven't done the process increase in Canada yet? Things are never less expensive here...


----------



## QTbebe

AHL said:


> I just purchased a tri color mini with suede flap and it was $2550... Maybe they haven't done the process increase in Canada yet? Things are never less expensive here...



did you get it from Montreal? 

yeah the new shipment in the US is now $2950!!!


----------



## Sushi789

^^ Just confirming this, the tricolor minis from the new shipment were $2950 at Barneys NYC yesterday and the tricolor micros were $2700.


----------



## fettfleck

Wow seriously?? The prices really are insane...!!!


----------



## imlvholic

Visited Bergdorf NY & was shocked on the prices too. The Nanos alone already hikes up to $2000, yikes!!!! I don't think i would spend that much for that little thing, as much as i want 1, i may just give it up.


----------



## cpdoll

I think the reason for the price increases is because the new season tri colored mini's all have LAMBSKIN INTERIOR (compared to the suede like fabric of last season)!! It feels AMAZZZZZZZING.  I'm finding myself touching the inside of the bag constantly.


----------



## identita0

imlvholic said:


> Visited Bergdorf NY & was shocked on the prices too. The Nanos alone already hikes up to $2000, yikes!!!! I don't think i would spend that much for that little thing, as much as i want 1, i may just give it up.



Are the tricolor nanos $2000 too?


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> Visited Bergdorf NY & was shocked on the prices too. The Nanos alone already hikes up to $2000, yikes!!!! I don't think i would spend that much for that little thing, as much as i want 1, i may just give it up.



I thought nanos had been $2000 since the February increase


----------



## gwentan

ilsecita said:
			
		

> I thought nanos had been $2000 since the February increase



Yes it is.


----------



## Chloe_concord

cpdoll said:


> I think the reason for the price increases is because the new season tri colored mini's all have LAMBSKIN INTERIOR (compared to the suede like fabric of last season)!! It feels AMAZZZZZZZING.  I'm finding myself touching the inside of the bag constantly.



The tri color mini I got at $2250.00 has the lambskin lining as it is now in this season. That suede like fabric lining is only used in Drummed leather mini luggage.


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> Visited Bergdorf NY & was shocked on the prices too. The Nanos alone already hikes up *to $2000,* yikes!!!! I don't think i would spend that much for that little thing, as much as i want 1, i may just give it up.


wow  2000$  ... i hope to find a coquelicot nano here in italy soon , before the next price increase


----------



## imlvholic

identita0 said:


> Are the tricolor nanos $2000 too?


I don't know the price for the tri, i only saw the black Nano.


ilsecita said:


> I thought nanos had been $2000 since the February increase


Not in DFS Hawaii, it was priced last month for only $1100+ for Nanos & Micros $1330, now i'm kicking myself, i should have grabbed 1, i knew they increased the following week though i never asked because i just payed for my 2 Micros. I was just shocked to see the 2K tag at Bergdorf NY. That's insane!!! Now, i'm sure, i'm not getting any.


----------



## imlvholic

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> wow  2000$  ... i hope to find a coquelicot nano here in italy soon , before the next price increase



It was only $1100+ last month, early Feb., i should have bought 1, they had 3 Coq in stock. 
I hope you'll find 1 soon, because the price will just continue to climb. For me, i refused to spend 2K for a Nano, no... No... No...way...


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

imlvholic said:


> It was only $1100+ last month, early Feb., i should have bought 1, they had 3 Coq in stock.
> I hope you'll find 1 soon, because the price will just continue to climb. For me, i refused to spend 2K for a Nano, no... No... No...way...


 woww! they doubled the price??!i am lucky because here they are less expensive 1250 euro now , around 1700$ , i  am on  the waitlist ...but don't know if i will be able to grab one :wondering


----------



## iluvmybags

cpdoll said:


> I think the reason for the price increases is because the new season tri colored mini's all have LAMBSKIN INTERIOR (compared to the suede like fabric of last season)!! It feels AMAZZZZZZZING.  I'm finding myself touching the inside of the bag constantly.


No, the smooth leather luggage bags have always been lined with leather (lambskin), while the drummed leather, and previously the grained (pebbled/textured) luggage bags have always been PL lined (faux suede). The Envelope Luggage bags were actually lined with suede leather and those bags only retailed for $1700, so the price increase has little to do with the materials used for the bags (in fact, I think the materials used now are lower quality than they were when the luggage bags first came out and for the first few seasons -- only now the bags are almost $1000 more!)

In fact, most Celine bags are lined with leather -- the Trapeze, Classic Box, Clasp Shoulder Bag, Dr's Satchel (just to name a few!).


----------



## ilsecita

imlvholic said:


> I don't know the price for the tri, i only saw the black Nano.
> 
> Not in DFS Hawaii, it was priced last month for only $1100+ for Nanos & Micros $1330, now i'm kicking myself, i should have grabbed 1, i knew they increased the following week though i never asked because i just payed for my 2 Micros. I was just shocked to see the 2K tag at Bergdorf NY. That's insane!!! Now, i'm sure, i'm not getting any.



I think it's unfair and confusing to compare prices in DFS and non duty free stores as they are not official prices and most people here can't get them.

I went to DFS in Hawaii earlier this year but knew the pricing there was the anomaly and would probably escalate faster than normal retail stores. I just feel is very confusing to people that don't know you are talking about two completely different price structures


----------



## ilsecita

CHLOEGLAMOUR said:


> woww! they doubled the price??!i am lucky because here they are less expensive 1250 euro now , around 1700$ , i  am on  the waitlist ...but don't know if i will be able to grab one :wondering



The $1100 is actually a duty free store in Hawaii that priced differently from normal retail stores. You could only buy there if you are there in person and leaving Hawaii on an international flight outside the US. The $2k price for a nano has been in effect in the US since the February increase.


----------



## cpdoll

Chloe_concord said:


> The tri color mini I got at $2250.00 has the lambskin lining as it is now in this season. That suede like fabric lining is only used in Drummed leather mini luggage.



Oh really?? Lol, now I cant justify the price increase  thanks for letting me know


----------



## Chloe_concord

cpdoll said:


> Oh really?? Lol, now I cant justify the price increase  thanks for letting me know


Exactly what I have in my mind. Too many price increased this year and it is just March now. Looks like for every shipment with new season bags from Celine, the price jumped up 20% more. 

I have to be content with what I have now with me with the celine bags I bought in the past with more reasonable price.


----------



## iluvmybags

Chloe_concord said:


> Exactly what I have in my mind. Too many price increased this year and it is just March now. Looks like for every shipment with new season bags from Celine, the price jumped up 20% more.
> 
> I have to be content with what I have now with me with the celine bags I bought in the past with more reasonable price.


I think it's only the Luggage and Phantom bags that continue to increase.  Other bags have stayed the same prices for a much longer period of time.  For example, the Trapeze was $1800 when it was first released (Sept 2011), and it's only had one price increase ($2100) beginning in January I believe.  The Med Classic Box used to be $3400 when it was first released -- the price went up last fall to $3600 and I think it just recently went up to $3800.  The Trip was $795, now it's $895 -- so the constant/frequent price increases seems to be applying to only the Luggage and Phantom styles.


----------



## lilluvangel

how much is the micro luggage in cobalt blue currently?


----------



## Addiex

how much is mini luggage in Vancouver?


----------



## its so you

lilluvangel said:


> how much is the micro luggage in cobalt blue currently?


2200 usd in royal blue. cobalt blue is an old season color.


----------



## tutu23

Yes, I think so and the price might still increasing.


----------



## AHL

Addiex said:


> how much is mini luggage in Vancouver?



If you are able to find one, the mini luggage smooth is ~$2500, tri color mini luggage is now $2950. Celine cancelled the rest of Holt Renfrew's spring/summer order so there won't be any more coming. The fall order I hear has been cut by 70%. I'm not sure if there are any other stores in Vancouver that carries them... May be better to try a wait list in the States, it's the same price but you may have to pay duty & taxes to cross border back into Canada...


----------



## dotcomgirl

AHL said:
			
		

> If you are able to find one, the mini luggage smooth is ~$2500, tri color mini luggage is now $2950. Celine cancelled the rest of Holt Renfrew's spring/summer order so there won't be any more coming. The fall order I hear has been cut by 70%. I'm not sure if there are any other stores in Vancouver that carries them... May be better to try a wait list in the States, it's the same price but you may have to pay duty & taxes to cross border back into Canada...



Oh my.  HR going to stop carrying Celine?  Why the extreme reduction of inventory?

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## dotcomgirl

dotcomgirl said:
			
		

> Oh my.  HR going to stop carrying Celine?  Why the extreme reduction of inventory?
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat



Found your other post re: explanation of reduction of inventory at HR in the other thread.
I suppose it's best that Celine be up front about their production and not make empty promises.  Though, I do believe they should fulfill the orders that have already been prepaid.

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## cloudzz

dotcomgirl said:


> Found your other post re: explanation of reduction of inventory at HR in the other thread.
> I suppose it's best that Celine be up front about their production and not make empty promises.  Though, I do believe they should fulfill the orders that have already been prepaid.
> 
> gratify and satisfy ; repeat



I don't think you should stop looking. Definitely check with Holts to see what they have. I just got a new tricolor mini from them, after waiting for only 5 days. I don't know if they really cut their orders but I know there are definitely still more coming in.

Mini is about $2100 before tax and tricolor only $2550 before tax.


----------



## its so you

anyone know the price of a tri-colored nano?


----------



## fandmcarebear

its so you said:
			
		

> anyone know the price of a tri-colored nano?




2300 usd this season


----------



## iclarice

my friend told me that there will be another price increase in may.   does anyone know if this is just another rumor?


----------



## chongyuo

iclarice said:
			
		

> my friend told me that there will be another price increase in may.   does anyone know if this is just another rumor?



I really really hope that this is just the rumor . It's too overrated . They increase like every 2 month ~


----------



## KateBrooklyn

The Celine box bag went up in price.  Was 3,400.  now its 3,800.


----------



## iluvmybags

KateBrooklyn said:


> The Celine box bag went up in price.  Was 3,400.  now its 3,800.



Its actually been $3800 for a while now - they were $3400, then went up last fall to $3600.  I think they went up to $3800 over the winter


----------



## incoralblue

I saw some new tri-color Medium sized luggage at Barneys selling for $3250 (the all leather ones used to be $2800 so not sure if those went up, too). Just when I thought they discontinued the medium size prior to me saving enough money for one.


----------



## Damier Dork

incoralblue said:


> I saw some new tri-color Medium sized luggage at Barneys selling for $3250 (the all leather ones used to be $2800 so not sure if those went up, too). Just when I thought they discontinued the medium size prior to me saving enough money for one.



The Medium Tri-Color is slightly higher $3250 possibly because of the mirror calf and suede and the Medium solid leather was $2800 after the increase in late January from $2400.


----------



## Celinefans

incoralblue said:


> I saw some new tri-color Medium sized luggage at Barneys selling for $3250 (the all leather ones used to be $2800 so not sure if those went up, too). Just when I thought they discontinued the medium size prior to me saving enough money for one.



Medium Sized luggage? You meant Mini or Micro? Thanks


----------



## Damier Dork

Celinefans said:


> Medium Sized luggage? You meant Mini or Micro? Thanks



Medium is a current size, however not many options.


----------



## HeathJo

Prices are going up for Prefall and Winter/Runway. I believe they will take effect next month, as they already have taken effect for preorders.These prices are in effect now for preorders, including many PreFall bags. I am unsure about Tricolor Minis (which are now $2950) and Palmeleto Minis (which are now $2950 also). Here is a summary of some of the more popular styles and sizes:

Mini Luggages $2650 (up from $2400)
Micro Luggages $2400 (up from $2200)
Nano Luggages $2200 (up from $2000)
Phantom Luggages $2600 (up from $2300_
Trapeze Bags $2300 (up from $1950 - $2100)
Trio Bags $980 (up from $890)
Solo Bicolor Pouches $520 (up from $480)
Classic Box Bags $3900 (up from $3800)


----------



## 50wishes

Thanks, glad I got my Trapeze pre-increase!


----------



## dreamlet

HeathJo said:


> Prices are going up for Prefall and Winter/Runway. I believe they will take effect next month, as they already have taken effect for preorders.These prices are in effect now for preorders, including many PreFall bags. I am unsure about Tricolor Minis (which are now $2950) and Palmeleto Minis (which are now $2950 also). Here is a summary of some of the more popular styles and sizes:
> 
> Mini Luggages $2650 (up from $2400)
> Micro Luggages $2400 (up from $2200)
> Nano Luggages $2200 (up from $2000)
> Phantom Luggages $2600 (up from $2300_
> Trapeze Bags $2300 (up from $1950 - $2100)
> Trio Bags $980 (up from $890)
> Solo Bicolor Pouches $520 (up from $480)
> Classic Box Bags $3900 (up from $3800)



Even though I know it's coming, it hurts every time! Thanks for the intel.


----------



## purse-nality

Not surprised. Increase has always been EVERY season/collection since last year.


----------



## iluvmybags

HeathJo said:


> Prices are going up for Prefall and Winter/Runway. I believe they will take effect next month, as they already have taken effect for preorders.These prices are in effect now for preorders, including many PreFall bags. I am unsure about Tricolor Minis (which are now $2950) and Palmeleto Minis (which are now $2950 also). Here is a summary of some of the more popular styles and sizes:
> 
> Mini Luggages $2650 (up from $2400)
> Micro Luggages $2400 (up from $2200)
> Nano Luggages $2200 (up from $2000)
> Phantom Luggages $2600 (up from $2300_
> Trapeze Bags $2300 (up from $1950 - $2100)
> Trio Bags $980 (up from $890)
> Solo Bicolor Pouches $520 (up from $480)
> Classic Box Bags $3900 (up from $3800)



 The Phantom is less than the Mini Luggage?  I could swear it was always more?  And weren't the Palmeleto mini's $3250?  I could swear they were over $3k

ETA:  if these prices are right, then the price of the Phantom & Palmeleto bags have actually dropped - according to the Fall 2012 thread, the leather Phantoms were $2800/3000 and the Palmeleto Luggage was $3250
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-fall-2012-a-733311.html

I remembered this because I fell in love with the Grey Palmeleto Luggage, but don't think it's worth $800 more than a regular mini Luggage.


----------



## dreamlet

The smooth leather phantoms are currently $2600, stamped croc are $2950. 

I think you are correct that the palmeleto mini is currently $3250.

Perhaps some of these "new" prices are not accurate? The SA could have gotten it wrong.


----------



## sammix3

HeathJo said:


> Prices are going up for Prefall and Winter/Runway. I believe they will take effect next month, as they already have taken effect for preorders.These prices are in effect now for preorders, including many PreFall bags. I am unsure about Tricolor Minis (which are now $2950) and Palmeleto Minis (which are now $2950 also). Here is a summary of some of the more popular styles and sizes:
> 
> Mini Luggages $2650 (up from $2400)
> Micro Luggages $2400 (up from $2200)
> Nano Luggages $2200 (up from $2000)
> Phantom Luggages $2600 (up from $2300_
> Trapeze Bags $2300 (up from $1950 - $2100)
> Trio Bags $980 (up from $890)
> Solo Bicolor Pouches $520 (up from $480)
> Classic Box Bags $3900 (up from $3800)



Thanks for the heads up.  *sigh  This sucks!!


----------



## purse-nality

dreamlet said:


> The smooth leather phantoms are currently $2600, stamped croc are $2950.
> 
> I think you are correct that the palmeleto mini is currently $3250.
> 
> Perhaps some of these "new" prices are not accurate? The SA could have gotten it wrong.



right, 2600 is current for the regular Phantom. to add, 2950 is also the price of the "natural" leather... iirc, 2300 was either '12 (pre?) spring or '11 f/w. maybe no increase for next season -YET


----------



## bsufku

iluvmybags said:


> The Phantom is less than the Mini Luggage? I could swear it was always more? And weren't the Palmeleto mini's $3250? I could swear they were over $3k
> 
> ETA: if these prices are right, then the price of the Phantom & Palmeleto bags have actually dropped - according to the Fall 2012 thread, the leather Phantoms were $2800/3000 and the Palmeleto Luggage was $3250
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-fall-2012-a-733311.html
> 
> I remembered this because I fell in love with the Grey Palmeleto Luggage, but don't think it's worth $800 more than a regular mini Luggage.


 
Actually, in one of the department stores in London, the palmeleto for Fall is showing to be £200 less than S/S, and the SA wasn't sure why.


----------



## Quigs

Thank you for the heads up.   So glad I purchased my mini luggage for $1650 last summer.  Don't know if I would pay the additional $1000.


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know when the effective date for the increase is? In June or July?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I am just get priced out of every designer I like!!!


----------



## CaptainMandy

Same question here as Sammix3, when is the increase? Jun. Or July? Anyone has answer? Thx


----------



## purse-nality

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know when the effective date for the increase is? In June or July?





CaptainMandy said:


> Same question here as Sammix3, when is the increase? Jun. Or July? Anyone has answer? Thx



prices are only effective for pre/fall/winter new collection. current or past season styles should remain the same. however, classic colors (eg. black, camel) may be affected by the increase... at least this has been the usual policy for seasons now. not sure if they're going to change.


----------



## HeathJo

iluvmybags said:


> The Phantom is less than the Mini Luggage? I could swear it was always more? And weren't the Palmeleto mini's $3250? I could swear they were over $3k
> 
> ETA: if these prices are right, then the price of the Phantom & Palmeleto bags have actually dropped - according to the Fall 2012 thread, the leather Phantoms were $2800/3000 and the Palmeleto Luggage was $3250
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/celine-fall-2012-a-733311.html
> 
> I remembered this because I fell in love with the Grey Palmeleto Luggage, but don't think it's worth $800 more than a regular mini Luggage.


 
You are right about both--I got confused between Palmeleto and Tricolor Leather Minis. Palmeleto has been $3250, but IDK what they will be. Plus, I have now seen that the leather Phantoms are listing for $2900.



purse-nality said:


> prices are only effective for pre/fall/winter new collection. current or past season styles should remain the same. however, classic colors (eg. black, camel) may be affected by the increase... at least this has been the usual policy for seasons now. not sure if they're going to change.


 
I hope you are correct, but from what I am seeing they are all going up, just as they all did in November and January. I pray I am wrong, but based on 7 different places this is what I am seeing  My personal past experience has been that once the bags begin to ship for the next season, all the prices go up. So, depending on the venue and when their bags come in may depend on the increase date. Either way it sucks!


----------



## sammix3

purse-nality said:


> prices are only effective for pre/fall/winter new collection. current or past season styles should remain the same. however, classic colors (eg. black, camel) may be affected by the increase... at least this has been the usual policy for seasons now. not sure if they're going to change.





HeathJo said:


> You are right about both--I got confused between Palmeleto and Tricolor Leather Minis. Palmeleto has been $3250, but IDK what they will be. Plus, I have now seen that the leather Phantoms are listing for $2900.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are correct, but from what I am seeing they are all going up, just as they all did in November and January. I pray I am wrong, but based on 7 different places this is what I am seeing  My personal past experience has been that once the bags begin to ship for the next season, all the prices go up. So, depending on the venue and when their bags come in may depend on the increase date. Either way it sucks!



I'm hoping to get another classic color, so if you ladies hear about the exact date that it will be effective please let us know.


----------



## iclarice

sammix3 said:


> I'm hoping to get another classic color, so if you ladies hear about the exact date that it will be effective please let us know.



I emailed Aloha Rag New York about the price increase. They said they have not heard anything about the price increase, so it is probably just rumor.


----------



## sammix3

iclarice said:


> I emailed Aloha Rag New York about the price increase. They said they have not heard anything about the price increase, so it is probably just rumor.



I hope so!


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> I hope so!



I spoke with my SA here and she did confirm a price hike come next season. It's inevitable.  One can only hope that the quality keeps up with the price increments!


----------



## sammix3

cotonblanc said:


> I spoke with my SA here and she did confirm a price hike come next season. It's inevitable.  One can only hope that the quality keeps up with the price increments!



Did she say about when it would be effective?


----------



## cotonblanc

sammix3 said:


> Did she say about when it would be effective?



She only said next season so I would suppose when new stock hits the floors. I can ask her again later when I'm at the store. A couple of hundreds each season is really taking its toll. As much as I love Céline, think I'm pretty done with their bags.


----------



## ilsecita

iclarice said:


> I emailed Aloha Rag New York about the price increase. They said they have not heard anything about the price increase, so it is probably just rumor.



Weird. I talked to Aloha Rag in Honolulu and they told me a price increase is most likely to happen (aka will happen). They have always been right :/


----------



## CaptainMandy

cotonblanc said:
			
		

> She only said next season so I would suppose when new stock hits the floors. I can ask her again later when I'm at the store. A couple of hundreds each season is really taking its toll. As much as I love Céline, think I'm pretty done with their bags.



As currently &euro; is dropping down heavily, I am quite believe a lot of luxury brands will increase again their price in the left 6 months.. I do hope my friend can get what I want in Paris this weekend..


----------



## CaptainMandy

Same thinking as u, cotonblanc. If Celine increase again their price, I will give it up! Swear&#58372;


----------



## cotonblanc

CaptainMandy said:


> Same thinking as u, cotonblanc. If Celine increase again their price, I will give it up! Swear&#58372;



Well, as they say, never say never! I'm just hoping I'd be good the next season's. I rather buy her shirts to collect!


----------



## gwentan

Not surprised that they are having another price increase. It happens to Most of the premier brands, and I guess I just have to make do with my current collection until the next must have bag comes along.


----------



## HeathJo

iclarice said:


> I emailed Aloha Rag New York about the price increase. They said they have not heard anything about the price increase, so it is probably just rumor.


 
That is odd, since they sent out preorders for Fall/Winter with the prices increased! They don't allow people to post their preorder pics and prices, but I will email the info to anyone who wants to see for themselves.

I also have info from two other places showing the increases. I mean, I wish they would not go up, but that is what seems like is happenning. Not trying to spread rumors, just give people a heads up


----------



## iclarice

ilsecita said:


> Weird. I talked to Aloha Rag in Honolulu and they told me a price increase is most likely to happen (aka will happen). They have always been right :/



That's really weird. I was just talking to Juliana from Aloha Rag in New York and that's what I was told. But I know a price increase in summer is pretty common just not sure exactly when.


----------



## iclarice

HeathJo said:


> That is odd, since they sent out preorders for Fall/Winter with the prices increased! They don't allow people to post their preorder pics and prices, but I will email the info to anyone who wants to see for themselves.
> 
> I also have info from two other places showing the increases. I mean, I wish they would not go up, but that is what seems like is happenning. Not trying to spread rumors, just give people a heads up



I also received the pre-fall and main collection catalogs from them but they show a solid colored micro is priced at $2200.


----------



## Makenna

My SA received a shipment of royal blue mini today and they are still priced $2400.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

Makenna said:
			
		

> My SA received a shipment of royal blue mini today and they are still priced $2400.



May I get your SA's info? And do you know if she'll be getting any blue nanos??


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ True.  I just double checked with Aloha Rag Honolulu.  Their 2012 F/W solid color Luggage prices have no change:  Nano $2000, Micro $2200, and Mini $2400.  But Trapeze with strap price is increasig from $2100 to $2300.


----------



## evaaa*

Makenna said:


> My SA received a shipment of royal blue mini today and they are still priced $2400.



May I have your SA info as well? Thanks very much!


----------



## CaptainMandy

My friend took a shopping in Paris yesterday, visited 2 boutiques & laffeya.. There was zero available stuff there, neither mini nor nano..The SAs said the availability will b in middle of June.. I do hope it'll not b together w/ price increase!!


----------



## HeathJo

That is why the title of this thread is "I'm Confused" because it all is so dang confusing!!!


----------



## gwentan

HeathJo said:


> That is why the title of this thread is "I'm Confused" because it all is so dang confusing!!!



Completely agree.


----------



## filet68

Makenna said:


> My SA received a shipment of royal blue mini today and they are still priced $2400.


May I have the name of your SA and his/her information?  Thanks!


----------



## Elsy80

Anyone knows how much the Celine trapeze costs now?


----------



## Eli84

error


----------



## Lizgener

I just recently went to Singapore the price of trapeze is 3,050 singapore dollars. But its out of stock.


----------



## mrsMP

Ladies, just fyi:

According to an SA from Celine Miami, there will be a 10% price increase effective Nov 1st.


----------



## KristyDarling

Ugh -- do you know if this price increase will apply to all Celine bags across the board, or just specific styles?


----------



## mrsMP

Sorry I didnt ask for specifics but for sure it will apply to luggage totes since my SA and I were only discussing about this specific style HTH


----------



## lilneko69

Seriously?!?!

Get Trio now or save for Lindy? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## jing58

I think it might be more than 10%, I talked to a SA at NM yesterday. She said mini will be 2700, which currently 2400.


----------



## marina230

mrsMP said:


> Ladies, just fyi:
> 
> According to an SA from Celine Miami, there will be a 10% price increase effective Nov 1st.



Is it include Trapeze and Phantom?


----------



## mrsMP

marina230 said:
			
		

> Is it include Trapeze and Phantom?



Sorry I dont know


----------



## jennyliu87

I heard that there will be a 300 increase for trapeze and 400 for mini


----------



## daniels307

I also heard the same. Even for pre-orders the price has changed so I assume the increase is confirmed.


----------



## shi.ying

so its true that price is gg to increase. Aloha rag sent the SS2013 product catalogue and mini will be at $2700 and micro at $2500.


----------



## Ange-

Bah! Mini is already $2800 in Australia with all the taxes etc. They'll be Chanel prices in no time.


----------



## eggpudding




----------



## KariW

Didn't the mini initially start at $1300 or so back in 2010? It has more than doubled in less than three years!


----------



## MrsM-6-7-08

KariW said:


> Didn't the mini initially start at $1300 or so back in 2010? It has more than doubled in less than three years!



WOW that insane!!!!


----------



## Aimee3

Grumps12 said:


> Bah! Mini is already $2800 in Australia with all the taxes etc. They'll be Chanel prices in no time.



Except that Chanel keeps going up too.  
So...Celine will be Chanel prices
      Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
     Hermes prices are small car prices!


----------



## Anna1

Aimee3 said:
			
		

> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!



so true :cry:


----------



## sammix3

I'm so glad I already got all the minis that I want and now I'm done.


----------



## t_lo

Aimee3 said:


> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!


 
this made me lol :giggles: so true!


----------



## Aimee3

t_lo said:


> this made me lol :giggles: so true!


Glad you enjoyed.  I keep trying to convince my husband that bags are "investments" these days.  Nowhere else do prices seem to double in two years, lol.  Of course, there's always a chance that something new and more fabulous will be around the corner...


----------



## t_lo

Aimee3 said:


> Glad you enjoyed. I keep trying to convince my husband that bags are "investments" these days. Nowhere else do prices seem to double in two years, lol. Of course, there's always a chance that something new and more fabulous will be around the corner...


 
HAHAHA i refer to my bags as "investments" too!!  my bf makes fun of me for it too


----------



## lilneko69

marina230 said:


> Is it include Trapeze and Phantom?


 
Stopped by the Madison store yesterday and confirmed the price increase does include the Trapeze and the Phantom, as well as, the entire luggage collection.


----------



## macaronlove07

Will that mean price increase worldwide? If so, I'm glad I bought my nano today, just a few days before the increase in price.


----------



## Pandora11

Aimee3 said:


> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!



Crazzy But so true...confirmed pre-order price for Micro luggage is $2500, Mini is $2,700.


----------



## BrownEyedGurl

The increase is worldwide.  I was at the Celine boutique in Tokyo this week and they confirmed the increase as well.


----------



## cpdoll

Aimee3 said:


> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## wmdnx3

shi.ying said:


> so its true that price is gg to increase. Aloha rag sent the SS2013 product catalogue and mini will be at $2700 and micro at $2500.



i couldnt help but read about pre-order for the micro, how would i be able to do this? thank you!


----------



## shi.ying

wmdnx3 said:
			
		

> i couldnt help but read about pre-order for the micro, how would i be able to do this? thank you!



aloha rag have yet to receive the stocks and they do not know when as well. a

my bad, aloha rag doesnt do preorder, its DF. just email them at love@aloharag.com and tell them you would like to be on the mailing list. i believe once they receive the SS13 they will be informing the mailing listees.


----------



## Luxx

Does the price increase include The Box? 

It is a little annoying to see such a steep increase when nothing about the bags has changed.

Sigh. Celine is a cruel mistress. I guess I better buy what I need from Celine soon before the bags are 50K a piece .


----------



## awbrat

Anyone know how much the phantom will be after the increase? TIA.


----------



## shi.ying

Luxx said:


> Does the price increase include The Box?
> 
> It is a little annoying to see such a steep increase when nothing about the bags has changed.
> 
> Sigh. Celine is a cruel mistress. I guess I better buy what I need from Celine soon before the bags are 50K a piece .


 
according to the catalogue that aloha rag sent for SS13, seems that the classic box as stated will not be included in the price increase. it remains at $3,900. hope it is accurate.


----------



## shi.ying

awbrat said:


> Anyone know how much the phantom will be after the increase? TIA.


 
sunny colour luggage phantom supple calf at $2,600 and black luggage phantom stampled calf at $2,950.

deepsea (blu), b.orange multicolour calf and almond (gry) trapeze drummed solid at $2,450. navy blue and rust trapeze natural linen at $2,200.

hope it helps!


----------



## jamberry

Ahhh...so my Micro luggage investment back in August has gone up 13% or so in 3 months?!  Not bad, guess I'm doing better in my Celine investments than stocks.  LOL


----------



## t_lo

i wonder how much the palmelato minis will be with the price increase...anyone know?


----------



## shi.ying

t_lo said:
			
		

> i wonder how much the palmelato minis will be with the price increase...anyone know?



$3,450.


----------



## t_lo

shi.ying said:


> $3,450.


 
thanks!!


----------



## Luxx

shi.ying said:


> according to the catalogue that aloha rag sent for SS13, seems that the classic box as stated will not be included in the price increase. it remains at $3,900. hope it is accurate.



Thank you for this information!


----------



## eris

Ahh this is so sad! I was going to Paris in December to get the mini, assuming I can even find it! Sigh, suppose it'll still be cheaper there after VAT, but boy oh boy does this sting!


----------



## Halothane

shi.ying said:


> aloha rag have yet to receive the stocks and they do not know when as well. a
> 
> my bad, aloha rag doesnt do preorder, its DF. just email them at love@aloharag.com and tell them you would like to be on the mailing list. i believe once they receive the SS13 they will be informing the mailing listees.


So glad that I bought 1 mini luggage in souris, 2 trio in powder and red just before the increase in price.


----------



## awbrat

anyone know the price of the suede phantom in small now?? i should've bought it when i had the chance!


----------



## jennyliu87

awbrat said:
			
		

> anyone know the price of the suede phantom in small now?? i should've bought it when i had the chance!



Anywhere between 2600 and 2950, not sure tho


----------



## Chloe_concord

This morning, my SA from Celine boutique sent me email for a mini luggage solid color. New Price already $2700.00.


----------



## SaskiaS

Can some one please confirm me wether there was a price incease today, 1st of november? I read someone there was a price increase starting from today.

Thank you!


----------



## Halothane

I think it is worldwide. At least it is true over US and Asia. I don't think Europe will be an exception.


----------



## cloudzz

Yes there is an increase in Europe as well, judging from the price list Department Feminin sent out. Whether it is nov 1st I'm not sure of.


----------



## nikkisha

Does anyone know the new prices for the Mirco and the Nano... really wishing i bought one before the price increase :cry:


----------



## jennified_

eris said:


> Ahh this is so sad! I was going to Paris in December to get the mini, assuming I can even find it! Sigh, suppose it'll still be cheaper there after VAT, but boy oh boy does this sting!


 
This was my plan too! And I was in Hawaii and found a trapeze I really liked at the duty free mall and passed on it because I was going to go to Paris. GAH!


----------



## starshar

Cloudzz, would u mind to share the pricelist pls?


----------



## zapster18

cloudzz said:


> Yes there is an increase in Europe as well, judging from the price list Department Feminin sent out. Whether it is nov 1st I'm not sure of.



DF is a reseller whose prices are higher across-the-board than the boutiques in Paris. So a price increase on their end doesn't necessarily speak for a price in increase in the boutiques themselves. A TPFer posted that she scored a Mini in Rome a couple of days ago for 1600 euros before the tax rebate. This sounds like prices in Italy at least have not gone up? Need someone currently based in Europe to confirm this though.


----------



## Strawberryazn

Aimee3 said:


> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!



Hahaha


----------



## shpahlc

nikkisha said:


> Does anyone know the new prices for the Mirco and the Nano... really wishing i bought one before the price increase :cry:



I know the nano went up to $2200. Not sure about hr Micro.


----------



## sara09

New price for Mini is 1750 eur in Europe.


----------



## shi.ying

nikkisha said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the new prices for the Mirco and the Nano... really wishing i bought one before the price increase :cry:



Micro will be at $2,500.


----------



## shi.ying

sara09 said:
			
		

> New price for Mini is 1750 eur in Europe.



how about for micro?


----------



## zapster18

sara09 said:


> New price for Mini is 1750 eur in Europe.



Thanks! Argh. :rain:


----------



## Butterfly_77

sara09 said:


> New price for Mini is 1750 eur in Europe.



This is also the same price I payed for my Mini pre-order from DF


----------



## starshar

sara09 said:


> New price for Mini is 1750 eur in Europe.


 
*ouch* price increase of 150eur? it was 1600eur before.


----------



## Miva

Aimee3 said:


> Except that Chanel keeps going up too.
> So...Celine will be Chanel prices
> Chanel is trying to have Hermes prices
> Hermes prices are small car prices!



 I couldn't put that better my self ....


----------



## sara09

starshar said:
			
		

> *ouch* price increase of 150eur? it was 1600eur before.



Yes, the increases have been definately very big. I bought my Mini in Jan 2011 at 1200 eur.. :/


----------



## sara09

shi.ying said:
			
		

> how about for micro?



I am sorry, I don't know the new price for a Micro (visited the Berlin store, they didn't have any Micros).


----------



## baglovwer

Would anyone know if phantom with color piping accent went up as well...like the blue with orange accent or khaki with cobalt accent? Thank you!


----------



## jennyliu87

baglovwer said:
			
		

> Would anyone know if phantom with color piping accent went up as well...like the blue with orange accent or khaki with cobalt accent? Thank you!



Yes


----------



## baglovwer

jennyliu87 said:
			
		

> Yes



Would you know how much it is now - I know it was at $2600? Thanks


----------



## jennyliu87

baglovwer said:
			
		

> Would you know how much it is now - I know it was at $2600? Thanks



I'm not so sure. But the average price increase is about 300


----------



## sunnie_518

Would anyone know whether the box has been included in the price increase or not ? I do need a box now!  Thank you very much!!


----------



## t_lo

sunnie_518 said:


> Would anyone know whether the box has been included in the price increase or not ? I do need a box now! Thank you very much!!


 
per post #30, no   if it's not updated for ss 2013 maybe we're safe?


----------



## shi.ying

recieved mailing list update from christan abro at NM and she confirmed that price increase will take effect starting 13 Nov!


----------



## Ioli

Anyone knows the new price for trapeze in Paris? Ugh,Celine keeps getting more expensive.


----------



## lilluvangel

Anyone knows how much mini luggage hasbeen increase to in both US and Paris ??


----------



## SaskiaS

Thank you! 

Anyone knows the new price of the small phantom, smooth leather? it used to be 1800 whereas the peddled was 1600 Euros. Thank u!


----------



## radsres

Ioli said:
			
		

> Anyone knows the new price for trapeze in Paris? Ugh,Celine keeps getting more expensive.



1500 euros for tricolor


----------



## Ioli

This is the price after the increase? I thought this was the old price :S Thank you


----------



## zapster18

Ioli said:


> This is the price after the increase? I thought this was the old price :S Thank you



I believe the old price for the trapeze was 1400 euros.


----------



## Ioli

Oh I see,thank you


----------



## christy555

sara09 said:
			
		

> I am sorry, I don't know the new price for a Micro (visited the Berlin store, they didn't have any Micros).



Micro is 1550, I saw it today in Paris store


----------



## CHLOEGLAMOUR

SaskiaS said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Anyone knows the new price of the small phantom, smooth leather? it used to be 1800 whereas the peddled was 1600 Euros. Thank u!



hi the palmelato is 1900 ,not sure about the natural calfskin


----------



## muffinsky

Anyone knows how much is nano in Italy / France? Thanks


----------



## krisaya

Nano solid color is 1300 euros tri color is about 1450? in Rome. I was at the store two days ago.


----------



## silly.wabbit

Anyone knows how much is the cabas gusset in lambskin in London / Italy / France? Thanks!


----------



## BagCandy

silly.wabbit said:


> Anyone knows how much is the cabas gusset in lambskin in London / Italy / France? Thanks!



Hi! Just posted this on the sticky thread, gusset cabas (lambskin) is 1150


----------



## oh_my_bag

What is the new price for a regular trio? TIA!


----------



## unoma

oh_my_bag said:


> What is the new price for a regular trio? TIA!



&#8364;600-&#8364;650 depending on what part of Europe it is bought


----------



## oh_my_bag

unoma said:
			
		

> &euro;600-&euro;650 depending on what part of Europe it is bought



Thanks! I'm going to Paris next month so i'll buy it there


----------



## stella_marina

Hello girl
how much in Europe Celine Fantom leather?


----------



## mf19

Hi everyone - I just tried a box bag on Friday and fell in love!  I know the price increase just happened in May/June (I think) but could someone tell me how often Celine raises its prices?  Just trying to predict when I should buy since I'm not currently in love with any colors out.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## QTbebe

I was just thinking the same thing! However I haven't keen keeping an eye out for the box. For comparison the mini luggage was 2000 in feb 2012 than soon after, march or April increased to $2400 and now it is $2800, so you can see the increase rate.


----------



## chanel123456

Hi

I went to harrods yesterday and the mini luggage has gone up to £1950. I find this to be quite expensive. I'm now in a dilemma, i do not know if i should buy this bag. I really wanted it for so long but i cant justify spending so much on this particular bag.

Is it a classic or just an IT bag?? I am totally confused if i should get it or not. 

please help ... 

or should i just get a chanel gst instead? atleast its a classic


----------



## Senzafine_

I too have dithered over the Luggage, wondering if it has the potential to become classic. Some do call it classic and it could be simple enough to become one, but I personally have a hard time imagining a bag that is so hyped and everywhere to the point of saturation standing the test of time. It has been around for a bit longer than just a momentary "IT" bag - but it is still too early to tell.. the question you need to ask yourself is do you love it enough to not care if it is out in a few seasons? 

I decided for me it is not and will be getting a beautiful Celine Edge instead...  That bag for me was love and I could not care less what others think.


----------



## smashinstyle

I think the mini luggage is a classic. I bought mine with the intention of carrying it for the rest of my life. I do agree that £1950 is quite a lot of money to spend though... perhaps it'd be worth it to jut over to Paris and purchase it there? It'd be cheaper for sure. 

I think it also matters what colour you decide on buying. I chose a nice, neutral colour (my mini is in Caramel, and you can check out here and here for photos) and avoided the tricolours, because I feel that the tricolours will more likely fall "out of style" once colour blocking becomes less popular. In the end, though, it's up to you! Do you think you'll love and wear the bag for a long time?


----------



## christy555

Go for it!


----------



## pereisu

smashinstyle said:


> I think the mini luggage is a classic. I bought mine with the intention of carrying it for the rest of my life. I do agree that £1950 is quite a lot of money to spend though... perhaps it'd be worth it to jut over to Paris and purchase it there? It'd be cheaper for sure.
> 
> I think it also matters what colour you decide on buying. I chose a nice, neutral colour (my mini is in Caramel, and you can check out here and here for photos) and avoided the tricolours, because I feel that the tricolours will more likely fall "out of style" once colour blocking becomes less popular. In the end, though, it's up to you! Do you think you'll love and wear the bag for a long time?




This!
I just can't imagine this design not becoming a classic.  I have been loyal to LV for many years and the Celine Luggage has been the only bag that has ever really caught my attention away from LV!  I only purchase classic pieces, I usually do not like trendy bags.  I just purchased a black micro because it's gorgeous and to me it says "classic".  Go for it!


----------



## B.Desire

For me it's not yet a classic bag but I love to take my black large luggage with me and it fits really a lot off different styles... (for me as a boy )


----------



## Olgita

At one time I was considering buying Celine luggage, but decided against it. To me, it is definitely an "IT" trendy bag, not a classic.


----------



## KittyKat65

Definitely a Chanel GST.  I have both and love the Chanel a lot more than my Celine.  I think the Celine will have some staying power, like the YSL Downtown, for example, but in the long run the Chanel is a classic you will use forever.


----------



## neome

I know the price increase is insane but look at it this way, if u dont get it now, it will keep on getting more n more expensive, n u said tht u wanted a mini for so long, but if u cant justify paying so much for a celine y dont u get a preloved or get it from Paris which will be cheaper i assume with the tax refund.


----------



## unoma

Op did you get the Mini?


----------



## nnneesale

the prices went up so fast


----------



## JY1217

I don't know if any TPF memebers have mentioned about this before, tday i checked their website to see if they have released the prices of the fall collection, then I realized the bags from S/S 15 are wearing new price tags now. 

The increase are around 9%-20%(didn't go through all bags, only some major styles) 

Wonder if they did the increase only in Europe....:


----------



## Sacs chic

JY1217 said:


> I don't know if any TPF memebers have mentioned about this before, tday i checked their website to see if they have released the prices of the fall collection, then I realized the bags from S/S 15 are wearing new price tags now.
> 
> The increase are around 9%-20%(didn't go through all bags, only some major styles)
> 
> Wonder if they did the increase only in Europe....:



Yes, I did notice the prices had increased on the Céline website and in the UK, the prices are given in Euros and not Pounds! I also notice there are no prices on the Fall collection.

Recently other designers have increased the Euro price due to the poor exchange rate with certain currencies and it was just a matter of time before Céline followed!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sacs chic said:


> Yes, I did notice the prices had increased on the Céline website and in the UK, the prices are given in Euros and not Pounds! I also notice there are no prices on the Fall collection.
> 
> Recently other designers have increased the Euro price due to the poor exchange rate with certain currencies and it was just a matter of time before Céline followed!


Not so good news


----------



## Sacs chic

JY1217 said:


> I don't know if any TPF memebers have mentioned about this before, tday i checked their website to see if they have released the prices of the fall collection, then I realized the bags from S/S 15 are wearing new price tags now.
> 
> The increase are around 9%-20%(didn't go through all bags, only some major styles)
> 
> Wonder if they did the increase only in Europe....:



Just had a look at Céline.com and it seems all prices for bags are now on request. It's the same for all three seasons (Spring, Summer and Fall).


----------



## JY1217

Sacs chic said:


> Just had a look at Céline.com and it seems all prices for bags are now on request. It's the same for all three seasons (Spring, Summer and Fall).



I saw this as well ! Want to know why they suddenly just hid all the prices. I guess maybe the price increase is not international. Or they had an internet glitch like Balenciaga??LOL


----------



## BiancaK

I'm afraid so...I was hoping to buy my first luggage this year, but due to the crazy increase I doubt I will be purchasing the bag. The mini luggage jumped from 2100 euros to 2700 euros according to the website.


----------



## Sacs chic

BiancaK said:


> I'm afraid so...I was hoping to buy my first luggage this year, but due to the crazy increase I doubt I will be purchasing the bag. The mini luggage jumped from 2100 euros to 2700 euros according to the website.



That is such a large increase. With the vacation season approaching, a lot of people are going to be disappointed.


----------



## stylin76

Not again I was told by a sales associate that the price increase is to start June 8th


----------



## Kyokei

I wonder by how much.... Was just contemplating on buying a Celine in the fall sometime.


----------



## sourpanda

Makes sense with all the increases across luxury brands this year


----------



## Lvlover21994

Seriously?


----------



## ruxoru

NOOOO !  i was going to buy the belt bag in september but its going to be a few hundred more now .


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stylin76 said:


> Not again I was told by a sales associate that the price increase is to start June 8th


That's true my SAs told me the same thing. That exact date


----------



## stylin76

How much is the nano going for now? I'm dying to by one this summer


----------



## hasana

I received a call from my SA recently about a price increase, but I'm unsure on the exact date. But I guess June 8th might be it as well. Not sure if I wanna make any premature decisions to save a few hundred


----------



## Parris26

I was also told an increase was going to start June 8th. Don't know by how much tho.


----------



## highend

stylin76 said:


> How much is the nano going for now? I'm dying to by one this summer


 

Nano is $2,700.  I was told the increased price would be $2,800....so not a terribly significant difference.


----------



## stylin76

thank you so much, wasn't 2,400 1 1/2 ago


----------



## minnie04

I did not know until today that the price increase will be this coming Monday , until I called my SA and asking about mini belt because I want to get one for a long time. I am just right on time before increase because today the price still 2400 usd and Monday will be 2550 usd for mini belt bag .


----------



## Kyokei

Does anyone know what a solid color nano will be going for? The one I was interested in was $2900 USD before the increase if I remember correctly.


----------



## hikarupanda

Will the increase affect the box bag too?


----------



## Cerinegrace

I was told this too at my local Celine. The SA showed me her list of price increases and told me that all bags would be subject to the increase :cry:


----------



## msPing

Confirmed as well. I'm buying trios today, since the price is being increased as of tomorrow!!


----------



## hikarupanda

My SA said box bag will be $4100


----------



## sleepykitten

What price is mini luggage going to be? Pebbled leather


----------



## laura711

It's not clear if this is just US and Europe (excluding UK) or including UK.  I called Celine in the UK today and was told the Box is still £2,300.


----------



## sleepykitten

Are all the increase in effect today?


----------



## Winnnnieli

How much are they now? Price increases are perfect excuses erhm I mean good reasons to buy your bags in the present! [emoji12]


----------



## Sacs chic

JY1217 said:


> I don't know if any TPF memebers have mentioned about this before, tday i checked their website to see if they have released the prices of the fall collection, then I realized the bags from S/S 15 are wearing new price tags now.
> 
> The increase are around 9%-20%(didn't go through all bags, only some major styles)
> 
> Wonder if they did the increase only in Europe....:



The Céline website has been updated for Fall and prices are now posted. The mini Luggage in Elephant calfskin is 2,500.


----------



## JY1217

Sacs chic said:


> The Céline website has been updated for Fall and prices are now posted. The mini Luggage in Elephant calfskin is 2,500.



i saw that as well, the Box is 2800 eur now.
I am hoping to see more of the winter collection.


----------



## fivefeetshortie

Another price increase?? Booooo!


----------



## gabrielladevivo

Just left el carte Inglés store in Madrid with a mini belt bag for 1700 vs I believe $2700USD


----------



## katg519

I've just been made aware the Celine has had a price increase and the Nano Luggage is now $3100.  Can someone confirm?  Thanks!


----------



## twin-fun

katg519 said:


> I've just been made aware the Celine has had a price increase and the Nano Luggage is now $3100.  Can someone confirm?  Thanks!



Their website doesn't confirm your information. It's listed at $2,700


----------



## guoyuhan1220

It's not in Seattle.


----------



## JoeyLouis

I don't know about the price of the luggage bag you're referencing, but yes, they did have a price increase.


----------



## loubsandlulu

When was the price increase?


----------



## Laurine

Hi everyone,

I’ve stalking the mini belt bag and when I went to the french Celine site a few hours ago I noticed the price had gone from 1800 to 1950 euros! Classic box from 3100 to 3300 euros. 

I then went on the 24s site and the prices weren’t changed so I quickly snapped up the bag I was looking for.

Thought I’d give you the heads up...

have a good day and stay safe!


----------



## randr21

Does Celine normally have bi annual increases like Chanel? Or did the Chanel & LV trigger this I wonder.


----------



## lyxxx035

randr21 said:


> Does Celine normally have bi annual increases like Chanel? Or did the Chanel & LV trigger this I wonder.


No annual increases, I purchased a Micro Luggage in 2017 for $2,900 and the price remains the same today. Earlier this year they raised the price of the Belt Bag by $50-$100 but sometime last year they reduced the price of the Classic (Box) from somewhere north of $4k to $3,950. From what I’ve seen, at least their increases are easy to stomach unlike Chanel’s 7-25%!


----------



## randr21

lyxxx035 said:


> No annual increases, I purchased a Micro Luggage in 2017 for $2,900 and the price remains the same today. Earlier this year they raised the price of the Belt Bag by $50-$100 but sometime last year they reduced the price of the Classic (Box) from somewhere north of $4k to $3,950. From what I’ve seen, at least their increases are easy to stomach unlike Chanel’s 7-25%!


So true, I don't own Chanel but can empathize with how crazy $$$ it is.


----------



## Thukreebun

In the grand scheme of price rises I think Celine has been fairly modest. Given they don't tend to have annual price increases, have fairly reasonable prices ( in context of luxury goods) and have previously even reduced pricing i'm pretty happy with Celine! 
24s continues to have the old pricing so i've taken the plunge on a cabas tote & belt bag! I guess there's no better time!


----------



## leeannelee

Will this price increase affect all Celine bags? I'm looking to buy another box bag (in small size!) and was wondering if I should purchase it now. I just checked the US website and the price is the same ($3,100). Thanks!


----------



## lilou

leeannelee said:


> Will this price increase affect all Celine bags? I'm looking to buy another box bag (in small size!) and was wondering if I should purchase it now. I just checked the US website and the price is the same ($3,100). Thanks!


In France the price is now 2550€ (was 2400€ before price increase )


----------



## mmdc

Just checked the Swiss website. I’ve been eyeing the micro belt bag (old price CHF 1950) and the website says that the micro now costs CHF 2150 (the old price of the mini). This price increase is a bit frustrating honestly


----------



## reginaPhalange

I’m not sure if all countries had a price increase but I know Canada did - most of the items impacted were SLGs & some leather bags, but unfortunately there’s no Canadian website so I’m not sure of new prices.


----------



## Minie26

they have increased the price on 24s too

celine classic box is now EUR 3300
and i can see the price for belt bag has also increased


----------



## meowkittycat

There was a price increase for new releases in Australia. I tried on a Triomphe jacquard bag one weekend and if I had purchased it there and then, it would've been $400 less than what they're charging now.


----------



## Laurine

Minie26 said:


> they have increased the price on 24s too
> 
> celine classic box is now EUR 3300
> and i can see the price for belt bag has also increased


Yes they were updated sometime last week on 24s too, so glad I managed to get my belt bag before!


----------



## gracieng

Prices increased in Hong Kong as well.  I pre-ordered some canvas items in May and now they have all increased around 5-10% respectively.


----------



## Allexis

Price increase in Ireland, as well....I bought last fall (2019) nano belt bag for 1400 € and small sangle for 1350 €....I’ve noticed price increased just after New Years - nano belt was 1500 €, small sangle 1400 €....now nano belt is 1650 €, small sangle is 1500 €....same bag, same colour....this is 2nd price increase in 6 months...


----------



## purpleggplant

The US website have updated too. I purchased my nano belt in Dec 2018 and it was $1950 (down from the original $2000) but the new price is $2150.

Does anyone know the old price of the nano luggage? It's currently $2700. I purchased my nano luggage in 2016 and I don't think the price changed for this.


----------



## tamqnn

purpleggplant said:


> The US website have updated too. I purchased my nano belt in Dec 2018 and it was $1950 (down from the original $2000) but the new price is $2150.
> 
> Does anyone know the old price of the nano luggage? It's currently $2700. I purchased my nano luggage in 2016 and I don't think the price changed for this.



I believe the price increase for the nano belt happened sometime in 2019. The nano luggage has been $2,700 since 2018, I believe.


----------



## Minie26

Laurine said:


> Yes they were updated sometime last week on 24s too, so glad I managed to get my belt bag before!



You are so lucky....
I'm planning to get the nano luggage
does anyone know if they will increase the price for the luggage line too?
Current price is EUR1900


----------



## snowbubble

Minie26 said:


> You are so lucky....
> I'm planning to get the nano luggage
> does anyone know if they will increase the price for the luggage line too?
> Current price is EUR1900


As of now, luggage tote prices have stayed the same.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

randr21 said:


> So true, I don't own Chanel but can empathize with how crazy $$$ it is.


I don’t understand why Chanel does that. I inherited a vintage flap bag from the 80s and it’s amazing but the newer flaps are no where near as nice. I don’t get it...


----------



## randr21

UmmIbrahim said:


> I don’t understand why Chanel does that. I inherited a vintage flap bag from the 80s and it’s amazing but the newer flaps are no where near as nice. I don’t get it...



Supply and demand. if you've always coveted owning one, either because you saw it on someone you admired, or because it's the power of Chanel marketing/PR, or because it's a status symbol, then you will pay retail for it. Without having a vintage one to compare, it's less convincing to a new buyer that new isn't necessarily better.  I think people are passing down their vintage Chanels knowing that it's much better quality, or they're holding on to it like a security, waiting for the day they might need the cash, or it appreciates so much that they can retire on it.


----------



## sewon92

I've purchased the Mini Nano Luggage a few days ago for 1900€ (approx. $2200). I live in Germany and ordered directly from the Celine online store. I've been watching the price for almost the whole year and eventually decided to get the bag. It was a dream come true!! And there were no price changes (at least to this bag) for all the months I've been watching it.


----------



## lill_canele

Did a search and couldn’t find a recent thread on this, but if there is, sorry!

I went to the Celine store today and my SA let me know that there will be a price increase (at least here in the US) on August 25th.

It will range from 10-20%.
I’m not exactly sure on what items but since I was looking at bags and she mentioned in reference to the bags I was looking at. So I’m guessing handbags?


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Yup. I got A celine triomphe medium size tote today at Nordstrom, price went up to 1400 from 1250


----------



## EShops85

Thank you for starting this thread! I was mulling over a belt bag and was planning to buy next month. I happened to be near my boutique this afternoon and stopped in. My SA confirmed an increase next week but he wasn’t sure which bags would be impacted. I decided it wasn’t worth the risk and got a micro belt bag in gray


----------



## Seeeca

Is the price increase worldwide or only in the US?


----------



## stylequake

How are they raising their prices when so many of their "best sellers" are on 24s.com and their new bags are sitting on shelves in NYC lol


----------



## Ready2wear

Does anyone know if the price increase will include RTW? Thanks!


----------



## eno.livad

Any news regarding the price increase?


----------



## lill_canele

eno.livad said:


> Any news regarding the price increase?



price increase already happened on August 25th lol
Please read the first post.
If you are looking for specifics, I said my SA was talking about the bags but I have no idea on ready-to-wear or accessories.


----------



## eno.livad

Oh I was checking on the Classic models and prices haven’t changed, hence my question


----------



## fuschiapeony

I’m looking to buy a Celine bag in the near future but with all designer bags increasing in prices, are Celine bags next?


----------



## wimp

I would also like to know this. Thinking about buying my first Celine in about half a year or so


----------



## Yuki85

I would also like to know as I am planning to buy the Mini Belt Bag in black.


----------



## desertchic

Just saw this on IG and somewhat got a confirmation from my SA that it’s happening (but she won’t say how much or what’s going up). Anyone else hearing anything?


----------



## Kayce

I was just at the store. The SA said prices would be increasing “later this month.”  Didn’t specify by how much or exactly when.


----------



## coffee2go

So sad, I wonder if price increase affects all the styles, or mainly Hedi’s designs? Do usually when price increase happens with Celine all their styles are affected?


----------



## danna_b

This was kinda expected :/ I just hope the price increase will not be so steep. I'm eyeing ava bag for fall, but I'm not  able to purchase it before october/november for sure. Price increase always makes me question if I really want that item or not.
Does anyone know if sunglasses and shoes are going up as well? 
I imagine price increase is worldwide right? If I'm not mistaken, last time celine increased prices only in Asia, in Europe prices stayed the same. I suppose it is because celine is much more popular in Asia than in Europe..


----------



## clemvccn

danna_b said:


> This was kinda expected :/ I just hope the price increase will not be so steep. I'm eyeing ava bag for fall, but I'm not  able to purchase it before october/november for sure. Price increase always makes me question if I really want that item or not.
> Does anyone know if sunglasses and shoes are going up as well?
> I imagine price increase is worldwide right? If I'm not mistaken, last time celine increased prices only in Asia, in Europe prices stayed the same. I suppose it is because celine is much more popular in Asia than in Europe..


There was also a price increase in Europe at the beginning of the year (February I think). Some bags prices (like the triomphe leather bucket, teen soft 16) sunglasses went up by 15-20%


----------



## zzceri

On the site it still says its 3400usd for the teen triomphe but when I added the bag into my cart it's 3650usd so the increase just happened :/


----------



## coffee2go

Wow, the price increase was quite steep… pics attached old price vs new price… I’m so happy I got my Celine micro belt when it was 1600€ in 2019… micro jumped from 1850€ to 2000€


----------



## coffee2go

Phantom Cabas and Folded Cabas had just 100€ increase… I got my Phantom Cabas in back in November for 1400€, while I was lucky to snatch Folded Cabas from multibrand retailer on sale for just 700€


----------



## coffee2go

Nano luggage and micro luggage also had just 100€ increase


----------



## lemon42

Ouch, even the triomphe moyen is now 3000 euros (it was 2800 euros before). But there's a new pretty Galet color so there's that 

FWIW, 24S hasn't adjusted their prices yet.


----------



## coffee2go

I don’t see increase for Classic in Teen or medium size. The first screenshots were taken earlier this week and the second one today, maybe they have already increased prices for some items?


----------



## coffee2go

Ava with chain increased from 1600€ to 1900€, 300€ jump! And Ava medium with leather strap from 1500€ jumped to 1800€! So Hedi’s designs have increased more in price than Phoebe’s styles


----------



## coffee2go

Romy bag doesn’t seem affected at all


----------



## coffee2go

I haven’t tracked other styles, but clearly more popular ones had a bigger increase… I still can’t get over the fact that micro belt is now reached 2000€ mark… it’s good I have this style, but does this bag really worth 2000€? If I didn’t had it already I don’t think I would bought it for 2k€…


----------



## lemonmonstahh

Celine increased in price by quite a bit for Japan and Singapore as well. I heard mainland China has the lowest price increment. Here is the before (top row) and after (bottom row) in SGD for the bucket (+S$150) and teen triomphe (+S$500). 

I think only the more popular designs are affected, hence why the classic box remained the same. My SA told me that the classic box has been moving very slowly ever since the triomphe was released.


----------



## Mirisaa

coffee2go said:


> Romy bag doesn’t seem affected at all
> 
> View attachment 5408226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408227


If I am not wrong, the Romy was up in price in the last price increase from 1890€ to 2100€


----------



## miyuki992

lemonmonstahh said:


> Celine increased in price by quite a bit for Japan and Singapore as well. I heard mainland China has the lowest price increment. Here is the before (top row) and after (bottom row) in SGD for the bucket (+S$150) and teen triomphe (+S$500).
> 
> I think only the more popular designs are affected, hence why the classic box remained the same. My SA told me that the classic box has been moving very slowly ever since the triomphe was released.


No wonder they put all the classic box items in their storage! I just visited their boutique in Omotesando 2 weeks ago and didn’t find Classic box in display. I had to ask a SA to get the sample for me from the backroom.


----------



## LittleMissMuffinhead

That’s such a shame about price increases! Really frustrating to see in (almost) real time.


----------



## cmln

Price increase in US? I've been eyeing the Small Triomphe Belt in smooth calfskin and noticed it went up from $475 to $530? 
https://www.celine.com/en-hi/celine...e-belt-in-smooth-calfskin-45AX63A01.38NO.html


----------



## StephieD

cmln said:


> Price increase in US? I've been eyeing the Small Triomphe Belt in smooth calfskin and noticed it went up from $475 to $530?
> https://www.celine.com/en-hi/celine...e-belt-in-smooth-calfskin-45AX63A01.38NO.html


I noticed a price increase on one of the items I've had my eye on, too The clutch on chain went up by $100 as of this morning. Ugh.


----------



## mi.kay

cmln said:


> Price increase in US? I've been eyeing the Small Triomphe Belt in smooth calfskin and noticed it went up from $475 to $530?
> https://www.celine.com/en-hi/celine...e-belt-in-smooth-calfskin-45AX63A01.38NO.html


yes, there was a price increase recently. I believe the price increase happened on the 25th of August. 
I was in the store on the 23rd of August and was trying out the Triomphe belt. the SA told me about the price increase happening soon, so I just bought it....


----------



## cmln

mi.kay said:


> yes, there was a price increase recently. I believe the price increase happened on the 25th of August.
> I was in the store on the 23rd of August and was trying out the Triomphe belt. the SA told me about the price increase happening soon, so I just bought it....


Aww how lucky, I wish I knew! Didn't see that coming. How do you like it so far?


----------



## viba424

Was there a price increase on shoes?


----------



## lunabear101

mi.kay said:


> yes, there was a price increase recently. I believe the price increase happened on the 25th of August.
> I was in the store on the 23rd of August and was trying out the Triomphe belt. the SA told me about the price increase happening soon, so I just bought it....


Wow! Missed my chance to get it $30 cheaper lol. How would you describe the sizing? True to size?


----------



## maiso

lunabear101 said:


> Wow! Missed my chance to get it $30 cheaper lol. How would you describe the sizing? True to size?


I would like to know as well. Thinking of buying a Triomphe belt online.


----------



## mgoch

bumping this- has anyone heard of an increase before the holidays??


----------



## lunabear101

mgoch said:


> bumping this- has anyone heard of an increase before the holidays??


Oh no! If this happens, that’s crazy! They just had an increase. Would love to buy the triomphe belt but the price is a hard pill to swallow!  I can’t imagine it going in the 700


----------



## mgoch

lunabear101 said:


> Oh no! If this happens, that’s crazy! They just had an increase. Would love to buy the triomphe belt but the price is a hard pill to swallow!  I can’t imagine it going in the 700


Don't mean to start a panic- I, too, am planning on buying that belt and i'm just wondering if I need to buy it sooner rather than later!!


----------



## Jessamill

mgoch said:


> bumping this- has anyone heard of an increase before the holidays??


Yes, I've heard from 4 different people who work within the personal shopping sector that they will increase prices this month. I was so pissed when I found out. I honestly couldn't believe it!! I doubted the first person who told me because it's usually a big fuss when price increases happen and no one was talking about it publicly, but then another person told me and then another....

It has made me look harder at the items that I want since it's getting harder to justify my love for Celine with the way prices are increasing


----------



## lunabear101

Jessamill said:


> Yes, I've heard from 4 different people who work within the personal shopping sector that they will increase prices this month. I was so pissed when I found out. I honestly couldn't believe it!! I doubted the first person who told me because it's usually a big fuss when price increases happen and no one was talking about it publicly, but then another person told me and then another....
> 
> It has made me look harder at the items that I want since it's getting harder to justify my love for Celine with the way prices are increasing


Dang! That will be the 2nd increase, this year! My wallet can’t keep up with these brands  loewe and now Celine.


----------



## KristinS

Price increase in Europe on 11/11. Not clear on how much, but confirmed it is happening


----------



## lunabear101

Not sure how accurate this is, but my eyes bugged out.


----------



## mgoch

KristinS said:


> Price increase in Europe on 11/11. Not clear on how much, but confirmed it is happening


UGH!  that is terrible!


----------



## lunabear101

Ok! So price increased officially to $670.


----------



## mgoch

lunabear101 said:


> Ok! So price increased officially to $670.


I don’t see it in the us!


----------



## mgoch

Oh man- I do now!  Omg that is such a large increase. It’s disgusting.


----------



## mi.kay

In Malaysia the price increase happened in August 2022, and then again in November 2022.

It's really disgusting how luxury brands can increase their prices so frequently without any limitations.


----------



## ntshstrk

Strangely enough, they didn't increase prices for all their items, just the most popular ones. I bought the Triomphe WOC yesterday and it's still the same price pre-increase. The next item on my list (clutch with chain in canvas) didn't increase in price either. BUT the Large 16 increased by $150 though which I'm really sad about


----------



## lunabear101

mgoch said:


> Oh man- I do now!  Omg that is such a large increase. It’s disgusting.


It’s insane! Two price increase in one year and so little in between them. I deff think they’re taking an advantage that their brand is having a moment. 

Love their belt but cannot bring myself to pay that much.


----------



## poleneceline

It doesn't seem like they raised the prices on Celine triomphe bag or the box bag. Maybe none of the Phoebe Philo designs got a price increase?


----------



## desertchic

poleneceline said:


> It doesn't seem like they raised the prices on Celine triomphe bag or the box bag. Maybe none of the Phoebe Philo designs got a price increase?


No increases on the Belt, Luggage, Cabas Phantom or Classic. No increases on the Triomphe teen, classique or large; however, the shoulder, chain shoulder and besace designs increased.


----------



## Lovingpurseslala

The Celine Ava in canvas went from $1550 to $1600


----------



## Adaniels729

Was the sangle always $2550?  I thought it was $2400. Maybe I missed a previous increase.


----------



## thatpursegirl06

The small Celine 16 going up $100 is something. That bag was already expensive when I got it for $3850 earlier this year. And I do think the belts are too expensive now. I had considered getting a belt later this year or early next year, but will likely pass at $670.


----------



## Lurveydovey

does anyone know if the nano luggage gets price increases regularly? thanks


----------



## desertchic

Lurveydovey said:


> does anyone know if the nano luggage gets price increases regularly? thanks


Not in my experience/while it’s been on my radar; however, it did not go up during the latest increase (so maybe it would go up during the next one??).


----------



## Lurveydovey

desertchic said:


> Not in my experience/while it’s been on my radar; however, it did not go up during the latest increase (so maybe it would go up during the next one??).


Fingers crossed it stays the same! Imo it’s still a really well priced bag, especially considering what all the other brands are doing with their prices


----------

